# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Splendid Competition 2017

## spellbee2

*The competition begins on Friday, January 13th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)**
The competition will end on Sunday, January 29th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: Live Scoresheet* (For some reason doesn't work in Firefox)
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
Good, now I have your attention. Since some people were missing my announcements previously, I will now surround all important competition announcements in a big, bold announcement block like this one. Even if you don't read the rest of the posts in the thread, please at least skim the thread for these blocks - they contain incredibly important information regarding the competition. They're huge and should stick out pretty easily.

To thank you for your cooperation, here's a quick briefing on the changes from the last comp, for those of you who participated.
• New Dream Themes scoring category for Beginner and Intermediate Leagues
• DEILD chains are now defined as lasting only until you are awake long enough to write down your dream. If you have a WILD following a previous dream without writing your previous dream, it counts as a DEILD. This is how it's always been, but we've officially defined it per the TOTY thread for clarity.
• Non-participation (defined as providing no updates for 7 days straight) is now grounds for suspension from the following competition. If you know you'll be missing a few days, post about it here or PM me _in advance_.
*---------------------------------*




*TEAMS*

Spellbee’s Splendid Competition
The Next Frontier

*Mars*

*Expert*
sivason
dolphin

*Intermediate*
Jacob46719
Queen Zukin
Saizaphod
Venryx
Nazrax

*Beginner*
ViIe
miserymeat
Zoob
Nebulus
Shabby
Yukita
DannyCool
eveningsky


*Moon*

*Expert*
GenghisKhan
Him

*Intermediate*
Raipat
Azaleaj
spellbee2
naturespirit
ExothermReacton

*Beginner*
KingCobra
Elaol
tblanco
StaySharp
Mismagius
lunagoddess
Snehk
Raed3700


*Earth*

*Expert*
Sensei
RelaxAndDream

*Intermediate*
Cookino
cooleymd
NyxCC
AndresLD
OccipitalRed
Corona

*Beginner*
huga
Exsolutus
atramentis
NickSeagull
LeaoLouro
oneironautics
Silentium





*IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition and suspended from the following competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition. Also, if you know you will be unavailable for a period of time, please post something to let us know, or PM me (spellbee2) so you aren’t dropped.

In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance*. This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.


*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream._

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

*IMPORTANT!* - Points no longer stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete the weekly challenge of "Transform into your team's creature", it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this new rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition.
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month (January 2017)- *15 points/task*

• Task of the Year (2017) - *20 points/task*


*NEW - Dream Themes* (Beginner and Intermediate only)
Each week, a different theme will be given. If your dream (lucid or non-lucid) matches the theme, you earn an additional *5 points*. Points for each theme can only be claimed once per night. Some themes may be open to slight interpretation (just keep in mind the Honor System).

*Week 1 Theme - 5 points:* (Expires January 21st 8PM) *Aliens* (any creature from a planet other than our own).
*Week 2 Theme - 5 points:* *Bodies of Water* (lakes, oceans, etc. - bigger than a swimming pool)


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points* - Expires January 21st 8PM

*Beginner:*Make a shooting star appear in the sky.

*Intermediate:*Cause a world-ending meteor shower (doesn’t have to be _our_ world).

*Expert:*Get sucked into a black hole and describe the experience.

• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner:* Find a ringing phone, pick it up and find out who's calling.

*Intermediate:* Stand on your head for as long as you can.

*Expert:* Create a black hole, and command it to suck up everything in the universe except you.



*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Beginner:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply. In addition, if you complete all 3 tasks during Week 2, you may pick 3 more tasks for Week 3.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*
_Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you._
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*Tier Bonus*
The top scorers in the Intermediate and Beginner leagues earn a bonus for their team based on their position.

• 1st - *100 points*
• 2nd - *60 points*
• 3rd - *30 points*


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
Jan. 13th 12:00am - Added some names I missed because I'm a goof.
Jan. 13th 10:04pm - Took out some leftover pieces from last comp, stuck them in the microwave. (Thanks, cooleymd)
Jan. 14th 12:50pm - Added Raed3700 to the comp to even up the teams (since it's still early enough to do that).
Jan. 14th 5:51pm - Added Live Scoresheet link and team logos.
Jan. 16th 9:06am - *checks calendar* January 30th is a Monday, not a Sunday. *RCs*

----------


## Sensei

Three step goals
teleport
adv flying
adv summoning

personal goals
plant my seed friend
learn my seed friends name
figure out what my pouch does (must be activated or used)
figure out what my necklace does (must be activated or used)

old personal goal
energy beam from forehead
Have a party (celebrating 1500 LDs)
summon girl doppleganger (specific one, not a random one)

----------


## dolphin

*3 step tasks*
-fully phase though big solid object
-advanced summoning
-time control

*personal goals*
-(old) reenter my most recent non-lucid dream 
-(old) fully transform into dolphin
-(old) orgasm

----------


## lunagoddess

Thanks, spellbee! If I set an alarm or two for the middle of the night to help me attempt a DEILD, does that count as WBTB? 

*Three Step Tasks*
1. Basic summoning 
2. Object/DC changing
3. Eat/drink something

*Personal Goals*
_New_
- Have sex
- Ask what my life purpose is
- Meet my child self
- Converse with an animal

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Three Step Tasks*
- Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
- Advanced Summoning
- Mass Telekinesis

*Personal Goals*
- Transform into a squirrel (new)
- Transform into a small bird (new)
- Transform into a small fish (new)
- Escape a big hostile enemy in one of the above forms, without using any dream powers (new)
- Crack a planet open (new)
- Discover new life form and name it (old)

----------


## naturespirit

Sorry for posting so late! My internet had a tantrum!
Three step tasks

Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
Advanced Summoning
Advanced Flying

Personal Goals

NEW
Summon my Dream Guide
Feel the essence of orange
Fly into the sun
Create a solar system
OLD
Visit Aldeterune
Meet ~Dreamer~

----------


## Azaleaj

3 tasks
Practice a waking life hobby...dance
Ask for advice....how can I be more free or relaxed 
Fully phase through a big solid object

Old personal goals...
Interact with a whale
Listen to music
Sing
Ask the dream to show me something amazing
Smell something and actually experience smell

New personal goals...
Find my husband behind a door

----------


## Saizaphod

*Woo! Go Team Mars!*( Link for the goofy signature logo I made for fun if anyone wants it ( or unless spellbee makes official logos like that one time ) -> http://oi65.tinypic.com/2zp35et.jpg)

*Three-Step Tasks*
Basic summoning
Telekinesis
Teleportation

*Old Personal Goals*
Visit another planet

*New Personal Goals*
Visit a jungle/magical forest
Make a dream friend
Have a goofy adventure with a celebrity

----------


## atramentis

*Three-Step Task*
1. Basic summoning 
2. Eat/drink something (the thing I just summoned)
3. Ask for advice ("Should I have eaten that?")

*New Personal Goals* 
Deliberately summon a hated opponent so I can fight them
Launch an object or enemy into the sun
Flood the area with water rising from below
Completely ignore gravity

*Old Personal Goals*
Cause an explosion just by thinking it (gestures are okay)
Change someone's mind by poking it
Sing perfectly
Make the sun rise or set

----------


## Silentium

*Three-Step Tasks*
Basic summoning
Fly
Time control

*Personal goals (all new)*
Go snowboarding 
Go hunting with bow and arrow
Using a portal gun
Driving a racing car

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Three Step Task:*
Fly
Give flying powers to a DC
Talk to a DC while flying

*Personal Goals:*
Shapeshift
Listen to music
Fly out of the planet
Eat something

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Three-Step Task*
Partial Transformation
Teleport
Full Transformation (doesn't stack, I know. It's just fun. Also, what's the line between a partial TF and a full TF?)

*Personal Goals*
Old - Grow a Lucario tail. (not much here. focusing on general tasks instead)

Do I collect extra points for completing multiple Challenge Tasks?

----------


## Snehk

*Three-step tasks*

Push hand through solid object
Telekinesis
Full transformation

*Personal goals*

Body swap - Old
Dive to a wreck of some ship - New

----------


## NyxCC

Three-step tasks:
- Telekinesis
- Use electronic device
- Element manipulation

Personal goal:
- Meet Baizihua (白子画) - new

----------


## oneironautics

3 step tasks
basic summoning
ask advice
teleport (will try and aim for beach)

personal goals
old yoga/meditate
old lie on ground look at stars/moon/sun   (+ shooting star ) 
old smoke a cigarette

new dance with dc
new sing a song
new enjoy sunshine

extra adding for reference  (different scoring)
meet alien and comunicate
go on alien ship
kill evil alien 
meet team mate

GOOD LUCK HUMANS  ::laughhard::

----------


## Zoob

Ah, the Mars, the Moon, and the Earth,- the choleric, melancholic and sanguinic. We would only need Venus for the whole picture.

I hoped the team tasks would deal with each team's theme, sort of like in previous trials.

These are mine then:

*Three steps*

•Practice a Waking Life Hobby 
•Ask for Advice 
•Basic Summoning 

*Personnel*

• Turn into creature
• Meet a person I admire
• Ride a horse
• Encounter a colossal creature
• Call out the existence itself while a lonely child cries on a half dark staircase, searching for his father, unbeknownst to the fact he had never been and imploding to a pinpoint, giving birth to a new universe, 1480's Florence a jeweller watches as the first ever LSD stamp synthesizes before his eyes
• Kill time
• Kill space
• Kill dimension
• Feel love
• Pet a dog

I've got a super weapon in stock now, I'm hyped as all hell...

----------


## RelaxAndDream

yay i am excited! cool teams and awesome to team up with sensei!  ::D: 

here we go:

*Three Step Task:*
-Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
-Mass Telekinesis 
-Element Manipulation

*Personal Goals:*
-Let Sensei show me a way to teleport/change dreamscenery *new*
-Meet my Dreamguide *new*
-Fly into into outer space and look around  *new*
-Change perspective to 3rd Person on purpose *new*
-Pocketsummon a banana and shoot someone with it *new*
-Fly on a plane *new*
-Summon my Cat *new*


I wish everyone good luck and a lot of lucids and a big boost in motivation and engagement!!

----------


## Venryx

*Three steps*
1) Use an electronic device (perhaps use it to launch an AI app, a Google app, or something similar)
2) Ask for advice (perhaps ask the electronic-device/app what I should do to best increase my rate of lucidity)
3) Advanced flying (fly at high speed / into space)

*Personal goals*
New:
* Ask a friend what one of his coworker's names is. (I don't know them irl)
* Find my twice-appeared dc/dg, and ask why he's been absent since then.
* Teleport (or somehow get to) the world described in my being-written book. (especially if I get to talk to the characters!)
* Visit DreamView members, and see what they look and sound like. (then ask them irl how well it matches up!)
Old:
* Ask a friend or sibling what their greatest secret is.
* Open the box in my room and see what color ball is hidden. (I hide them without looking and check them in-dream)

----------


## Elaol

*Three step task*
1. Basic summoning (a card with a picture of a location)
2. Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control  (use a card to teleport myself to the location)
3. Fly

*Personal goals*
1. Meet Egwene and ask her to teach me about dreamwalking (Wheel of time series)
2. Open a Gateway using Saidin (Wheel of time series)
3. Summon a dragon using Dragonlord voice (Merlin series)
4. Fly with Toothless (How to train your dragon)
5. Walk through Shadows (Chonicles of Amber series)
6. Meditate in dream
7. Talk to my deceased father
8. Ask DC what to do in order to increase the quality of my LDs

----------


## Nebulus

*Three step task*
1. Basic summoning (my titanium wings and/or gear)
2. Fly
3. Ask for advice

*Personal goals*
1. Go to moon
2. Find moon goddess
3. Ask advice from her
4. Receive powers

----------


## naturespirit

Cello - Lucid!! Spellbee's Splendid Comp Night #1, 2017 DJ #10 LD #5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
YES!!!
1/2 point - fragment
10 points - lucid
2 points - wbtb
TOTAL: 12.5 points

Whoops!
5 points - waking life hobby
TOTAL: 17.5 points


- 5 points Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control. Does this count as well?

----------


## miserymeat

*Three Step Goals*
Ask for Advice
Fly
Telekinesis

*Personal Goals*
Meditate
Do drugs
Kill a DC
Die
Have sex

----------


## Raipat

Three Step:
1. Summon something nice to eat and a DC
2. Dinner (eat)
3. Fly away (optional: with that DC)

Personal Goals
tbd.

----------


## KingCobra

*Three Step Tasks*
- Basic Summoning
- Fly
- Eat/Drink something

*Personal Goals*
- Talk to KM
- Talk to AH
- Slap a DC

----------


## Him

3 step tasks:
Time control
Advanced unsummoning
Teleportation

Personal goals:
Give my dream guide a body other than my own (new)
Create a party of 5 reoccurring dream characters (new) (3/5)
Revisit old tree world (new)

----------


## cooleymd

*Three Step Tasks*

step one  EAT SOMETHING
step two  Minor Summonation
step three PHASE THRU SOLID OBJECT (adv)


*Personal Goals*

*NEW* Smack DC with my flashlight
*NEW* Draw a Light Saber
*NEW* Flip coin and land it on edge
*NEW* Behind the Back Hand DC Summonation
*NEW* Find Self In Void believe that I'm a'dragon'back and emerge from 'between' Pern-Style
*NEW* Make it rain 'cats' and 'dogs' literally
*NEW* Use Phone Screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
*NEW* Use 'Lucizon.com' by any means to summon a Drone containing my wanted/needed item
*NEW* Smell at least 3 DC's Hair
*NEW* Run Fingers thru at least 3 DC's Hair
*NEW* Crash an Anti-Trump Rally (with malice)
*NEW* Shrink Tiny and enter small thing (clock vending-machine radio computer etc)

-OLD-
Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Take down a Clown/Mime
Pistol whip dream-cop with their own weapon
Breath Underwater
Find Self In Void but then punch my way out of it mine-craft-style
Jump off a cliff (crash or fly)
Grow Huge and smash big stuff (tree car bus house bldg dam etc)
Transfigure the color of bird/animal into different color
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the TARDIS
Kiss 5+ random DC
Use hand as musical wind instrument
-OLD-



@Spellbee2
*DreamViews Extra Tasks*
"
Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition. _Since this competition extends across two months_, you can complete a max of _10 TOTMs_ and 7 TOTYs. Keep in mind, however, that each month's tasks must be completed in their particular month (you can't score _October's_ Tasks in _November_ or vice versa).
"
well Spellbee2 not so much  :smiley:  January is not two months, so only all 5 TOTM can be performed
but if you do manage to complete a task in October or November be sure to claim the points for time travel  :smiley: 


and / or    Yea welcome to week three  and tasks of the month Feb  :smiley: 




@others   be sure you lable NEW or OLD for your goals

You can't have personal goal of 'eat somthing' (its a listed category)
..maybe eat entire pizza in one bite
probably not Turn into a Creature (likely a good definition of full transformation)
probably not meet team mate either as its a team task

----------


## Occipitalred

Spellbee, somehow, your pretty pictures of planets and satellites induced a very pleasant feeling of awe within me. 

3 step tasks:
1. Change gravity
2. Partial transformation
3. Teleport

personal goals:
1. Join a pirate crew (new)
2. Garden (new)
3. Visit my mental temple (new)

----------


## spellbee2

> Thanks, spellbee! If I set an alarm or two for the middle of the night to help me attempt a DEILD, does that count as WBTB?



Not necessarily. It kinda has the same rule as the DEILD chain thing - if you get up long enough to write down your previous dreams, that would be a WBTB. So if you have to manually turn off your alarm before you go back to sleep, that would be WBTB. If your alarm automatically shuts itself off while you remain motionless, that would not.






> *Three-Step Task*
> Partial Transformation
> Teleport
> Full Transformation (doesn't stack, I know. It's just fun. Also, what's the line between a partial TF and a full TF?)
> 
> *Personal Goals*
> Old - Grow a Lucario tail. (not much here. focusing on general tasks instead)
> 
> Do I collect extra points for completing multiple Challenge Tasks?



Partial TF would be like growing a tail, changing your arm to a robot arm, etc. - transformation that only affects a portion of your body. Full TF would require everything to change, like turning into a cat or a full robot. I would give the benefit of the doubt in most situations (like if you transformed into a werewolf but you still had your human ears), but it should be pretty obvious in your intention whether you're trying for partial or full transformation. FYI, for the sake of 3-step tasks, if you're on your first step of Partial Transformation and do a Full Transformation, that'll still count towards that first step (I'm not a monster, after all  :Cheeky:  ).

With Challenge Tasks, you can only score the ones in your league, and only once per week. So if you're in the Intermediate league and finish the Expert task, you won't get the extra 20 points (though you'll still get normal points for whatever dream control you used to perform it).






> @Spellbee2
> *DreamViews Extra Tasks*
> "
> Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition. _Since this competition extends across two months_, you can complete a max of _10 TOTMs_ and 7 TOTYs. Keep in mind, however, that each month's tasks must be completed in their particular month (you can't score _October's_ Tasks in _November_ or vice versa).
> "
> well Spellbee2 not so much  January is not two months, so only all 5 TOTM can be performed
> but if you do manage to complete a task in October or November be sure to claim the points for time travel 
> 
> 
> and / or    Yea welcome to week three  and tasks of the month Feb



Yup, I knew I wouldn't be able to copy and paste last comp's post and rush to make all the edits without messing up somewhere. Fixed it, thanks. (Oh, and we're _definitely_ not doing a week 3 this time, unless you want an entire team to go missing again...)


Now for my own picks:

*3 Steps:*
Fly
Teleport
Element Manipulation

*Personal Tasks*
*NEW* Pilot a Mech
*NEW* Wield the Master Sword
*NEW* Fight a giant robot
*NEW* Get struck by lightning and describe the sensation
Return to my Lucid Training Complex
Use a portal gun






> Spellbee, somehow, your pretty pictures of planets and satellites induced a very pleasant feeling of awe within me.



I know, right? I picked some of the most breathtaking pictures I could find, and I think these really capture both the spirit of the competition and the beauty of lucid dreaming.

But seriously, I'll add those pictures tomorrow, while I'm working on getting the score sheet up and running. Like I said in the signup thread, yesterday turned out ridiculously crazy all around, and if I'd known about it, I would've put my own availability at a 2...

----------


## Eveningsky

Okay, here we go:

*Three-Step tasks:*
1. Use an electronic device
2. Practice a real life skill (I will do figure drawing)
3. Fly (basic)

*New Personal Goals:*
1. Ride roller coaster
2. Post on DreamViews (lol)

*Old Personal Goals:*
1. Meet a character from my imaginary world (the one in which most of my stories and novels are set in).

----------


## Sivason

New Goals- enter my place of work and interact with the other pharmacists.- clearly vocalize my request to God for help with an issue-grapple BJJ style with a DC-make an animal talk clearly and audible-open the mysterious door in the basement-summon a large ferret-transform into a large ferret.-grow a pumpkin- open a pumpkin and take a DC out of it.
Old goals: stand on the tip of a pyramid and yell something-tk pyramid off ground, invert, spin like top-hug my deceased father-teleport to a resort near the beach in Hawaii

3 step: teleport, mass TK, super flight

----------


## Sensei

> *Personal Goals*
> _New_
> - Have sex
> - Ask what my life purpose is
> - Meet my child self
> - Converse with an animal



hopefully you dont do all of those new personal goals at once.  :tongue2:  Just had a weird idea of that scene.

my night #1
2 dreams = 2 points
wbtb = 2 points

wild = 10 points
stabilize = 1 points
unspecified control (extending rampway further) = 5 points
adv flying = 10 points (flying plane) 
adv summon = 10 points (time breach)
teleport = 10 points (back to the airport)
time control = 10 points (back to the start)
first 3 step = 5 points
TOTY = 20 points (no stacking)

total = 65 points


*Spoiler* for _kind of the short version_: 




crawling around. scene wont stabilize. Finally get it to stabIlize. words written "green ghastly germs". I am in a terminal. I walk down to the airplane, it takes a little while to walk across the ramp because I am stretching it out to engage the senses. The walkway goes straight to the cockpit. I jump in. I take off like I do a car, just hit the gas and pull up when I go fast enough. It is flying! I start realizing that it flies just like battlefield plane even though this is a 747. I pull it upsidedown and I start falling. no seatbelt. I put my feet on the ground and only look inside the cockpit, this perspective makes me stay in the chair. I fly around like this for a little while and decide to look for a time breach. I create a long dark scratch across the dream sky and fly towards it. I hit the gas and fly faster. I notice that the plane and I are desolving and it feels like i am losing stability. I push towards dream body, but it isnt there. I wait a few seconds and I undisolve in the terminal, reading a different booklet "perking, excited, purple". The plane is still there, and I realize that I hadn't seen a single person during the whole dream.

----------


## AndresLD

> adv flying = 10 points (flying plane) 
> TOTY = 20 points (no stacking)
> 
> total = 65 points



Why not use the points for TOTY instead of advanced flying, giving you 75 points total instead of 65 (and it wouldn't be stacking). 
On another note, this is our 3rd comp in the same team, 3rd time's the charm  :tongue2:

----------


## AndresLD

*Personal Goals:*
- Meet the Z fighters (new)
- Train with Goku (new)
- Transform into Fierce Deity (old)
- Go inside the Deku Tree (new)
- Visit childhood nightmares, save myself (new)
- Go flying with my dogs (old)
- Witness the birth of the Universe (new)
- Visit Pandora (new)

*3-Step Task*
1 - Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object
2 - Full Transformation
3 - Advanced Flying

----------


## Sensei

> Why not use the points for TOTY instead of advanced flying, giving you 75 points total instead of 65 (and it wouldn't be stacking). 
> On another note, this is our 3rd comp in the same team, 3rd time's the charm



because it is adv flying, teleport, time control, and adv summon. The TOTY encompasses all of them. with "fly a plane through a time breach and see where it takes you" so it is 20 instead of 40.

lets do this! team earth! I am on a pretty good streak this time, so I am really excited about this competition.  ::D:

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 1*
*4 Dreams:* 4 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Competition Total:* 7 Points

----------


## oneironautics

night 1
dreams 3 
Wbtb     2

total   5

----------


## Zoob

Night I

A dream and a fragment: 1.5 pts

----------


## Yukita

I got my first lucid in months again! Only because of the SSILD method. That is a little similar to WILD, but still different :smiley: 
This is what I experienced:
Ld 4# - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I did a RC, so 1 point, I also did stabalisation, 1 point.
Tried to fly, it worked finally after the 2nd tryxd 5 points. 
And I made night to day, it was false awakening, but my room and house was different :smiley:  I hope to do more taska lolol, I interacted with my parents and sister, and scary men, so I think that's the same as interacting with dream characters. So 2 points added. I can recall my whole lucid dream...but don't know how many points that is hahaxp
Well, anyway, that's it for now haha. Hope to have one this night again :smiley: 

(Official scoring, for my sake - spellbee2)
WILD - 10
RC/Stabilization (count as the same) - 1
Unspecified dream control (night to day) - 5
Interact with DCs - 2
Fly - 5

Total - 23 pts

----------


## NickSeagull

*Three-Step Tasks:*
- Fly
- Basic summoning
- Eat something

*Personal Goals:*
- Meet my DG again (1 year since I last seen him)
- Meet my deceased grandfather
- Visit my dream apartment

----------


## Nebulus

Night One.

3 dreams records = 3pts
1 wbtb = 2pts
1 lucid = 10pts
telekinesis = 5
mind control = 5
interacting with dc = 2
wbtb success = 2pts Already counted above - spellbee2

total = 29pts 27pts

Competition night One - Bird's eye view - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NickSeagull

*Night 1* http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nick...ght-one-79581/
- 2 fragments [1 point]
- 1 WBTB [2 points]
- 1 SSILD (Guess its between DILD and WILD) [10 points]
- 2 DEILD [4 points]
----------------------------------
*TOTAL:* 17 points

----------


## DannyCool

Night 1
2 Dreams: 2 Points
WBTB: 2 Points

Competition Total: 4 Points

----------


## Elaol

*Day 1*
2 dreams-2 points

----------


## cooleymd

so far 1 lucid and a non-lucid theme dream too, 
but I don't know if you get 1pt for nld and +5 for theme so I'll just post it as a seperate category once the day is done  :smiley: 
oh well back to sleep (only 4 dreams total so far)

edit: nother LD with false awakening tho

----------


## GenghisKhan

Night 1 is one to remember 

*LINK TO DJ*

2x Non-Lucid Fragments +1pt
2x Non-Lucid Dreams  +2pt

1x WBTB +2pt
2x "Spontaneous" Lucid Dreams, which I'consider DILD +15pt
1x successful WILD (1 failed) +10pt

Interact with DC +2pt
Eat something +5pt
Use electronic device (smartphone) +5pt
Super speed +5pt

Object changing (car color) +5pt
Advanced unsummon (my son) +10pt
ADD Full transform (for the 2nd transform, pls advise if this is not allowed) +10pt

Jan TotM (Basic I) +15pt

Completed full Three-Step task +30pt
- Fully Phase through Big Solid Object (tree trunk as a squirrel) +10 for the task itself - spellbee2
- Advanced Summoning (car, son)
- Mass Telekinesis (house) +10 for the task itself - spellbee2

Completed personal tasks:
Transform into a squirrel (new)  +15pt

DELETE Transform into a small bird (new)
DELETE Transform into a small fish (new)
DELETE Escape a big hostile enemy in one of the above forms, without using any dream powers (new)

EDIT: Total +132pt +152pt

----------


## Sensei

gonna be a lot of points there.  :smiley:  The fight is on!
also! before you add up all the points. 
only one personal goal can be scored per night,  :Sad:  so you might need to pick some more for tomorrow. 

This will be a fun competition.  ::D:

----------


## Him

I got woken up early by someone banging on my door and now I can't remember anything. Rip  :Sad: 

Everyone seams to be doing very well, keep up the good work everyone!

----------


## GenghisKhan

> gonna be a lot of points there.  The fight is on!
> also! before you add up all the points. 
> only one personal goal can be scored per night,  so you might need to pick some more for tomorrow.



Thanks for pointing that out, I missed that ! Anyway, it qualifies for LD4ALC57, so I am good  ::D: 





> This will be a fun competition.



Hope so, but don't expect me to keep up this rate  ::chuckle:: 
I usually have a terrific peak at the beginning of challenges, then kinda drift away  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> Thanks for pointing that out, I missed that ! Anyway, it qualifies for LD4ALC57, so I am good 
> 
> 
> Hope so, but don't expect me to keep up this rate 
> I usually have a terrific peak at the beginning of challenges, then kinda drift away



man, those things are too long for me, I could never seem to finish a comp. 

prove yourself wrong! what was the difference between last night and any other night?

----------


## GenghisKhan

> prove yourself wrong! what was the difference between last night and any other night?



 Huge burst of motivation sisi1xy.gif

----------


## Raipat

1st night (13->14th Jan)
3 NLDs => 3pts
WBTB => 2pts

----------


## Silentium

I had a very good start if I may say so myself  :smiley: 

*Night 1*
Link to DJ

-remembered 2 ND's: 2 points
-WBTB: 2 points
-DILD: 10 points
-Chain a lucid: 2 points
-Gain invulnerability: 5 points
-Teleport: 10 points
-Personal Goal: 15 points (snowboarding)

*edit*
Apparently also:

-Advanced Object Changing: 10 points
-Unspecified dream control: 5 points

Thanks spellbee  :wink2: 

Total: 61 points

----------


## miserymeat

2-Non-Lucids
1-WBTB

4 points total

----------


## Zoob

Oh I remembered one more dream, in it I looked at a video in a theatre about how manga translators do their work, cleaning up pages, replacing screentones, and sometimes redrawing whole sequences. Narrator in it encouraged reading japanese originals. +1 pts.

----------


## lunagoddess

Day 1 (1/14)

2 NLD = 2 points

----------


## AndresLD

Oh man, seems like it will be a competitive one! 
I had a nice short LD for my first night, breaking my ~3 week dryspell  :smiley: .

2 Non-LDs: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD: Defeating Frieza_: 



14.01.2017 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm walking through a city in ruins. There's chaos everywhere. I'm being chased by something. I know I can't die, people depend on me. I turn around. It's Frieza who has been causing chaos and chasing me. I realize I'm dreaming and plug my nose to make sure. I jump in the air and fly above him while charging a Kamekameha. I throw it at him and here's a big explosion. 
The explosion destabilizes my dream and I find myself in my bedroom. I walk towards the door, keeping my eyes open I phase through it. I think of what the next step is and the dream destabilizes again. 
 I lose lucidity and find myself playing Super Smash




First DILD of the night: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Fly: 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control: 5 points (Kamekameha)
Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object: 10 points
Step 1: 5 points (fully phase)
Dream Theme: 5 points (Frieza)
Total Points of the night (and comp): *45 points*

Not nearly as good as my last start (I think it was 147 points for the first night last comp), but hopefully I will be more consistent this time around  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

Also, add to my personal goals:
Surf (new)
Go to the summit of Everest (new)

----------


## Occipitalred

*Night one.*
4 NLDS (4pts)
5 fragments (2.5pts)
2 failed WBTB (2pts)
total points: 8.5pts

I think this night deserves a few *highlights* cooleymd style (though they're a bit dark to be highlights):
*Most creepy*
- I Find a jar with a live chocolate tarantula on the car seat, destined to be a gift for me. My gaze is locked on it. I'm confused about how I feel, part of me is disgusted, the other wonders if I might enjoy the sensation of the eight struggling arms as I swallow. 
*Closest to lucidity*
- I teaching some young cousins how to drive. I am at the wheel for now. Slowly, their excitement for driving fades as they witness my horrible driving. I try to stay confident and improve my driving, but as usual in dreams, I have little control over the car, especially the speed. I try to slow down to better steer, but the car hits things in the street, flips and leads to a big collision killing many innocent people. The boys never want to drive in their lives. Frustrated, I rewind everything to their surprise and tell them you can always rewind when driving so they don't need to worry. They only question this momentarily, then they are happy again about the prospects of driving soon.
*Most cathartic*
- I walk back to a rent from a work, in a snow landscape, passing a gate. After looking around the multi-room house, I find a fellow lessee just outside. He is going to give me a set of keys but then a neighbor from the other side of the street yells that if he gives them to me, he will kill me. Nonchalantly, the lessee keeps the keys and goes back inside, though it's implied he protected me this way. Fearless, I walk across the street to confront the man. First, I ask him if his comment was a bad joke or a real threat. A threat. I argue that his behavior is unacceptable, we should be a community. He points out I upset his daughter. I recall having a conversation with his daughter at the pool at a neighborhood party (false memory or another dream?) but nothing was out of line, so when he starts calling me names, I don't seek to have the last word and walk back home frustrated but proud of myself.


Because I like dream inspired challenges, here are new personal goals:
- Eat a live chocolate spider (new). Don't judge me. What happens in dreams stays in dreams.
- Control a car properly, speed and steering (new).

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Day 1*
NLD: 1 point

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 1*
2 Fragments - 1 point
5 Non-lucids - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 8 points
Competition Total: 8 points*

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 1*

6 NLDs, 2 frags = 7 points  

For own reference: DS encountered - at least 8. My homework - go back and review latest dreams and contemplate on these. 

Total: 7 points

----------


## dolphin

I was on a plane last night and could hardly sleep at all so 0 points for night one. However, I'll now be able to get the normal amount of sleep now that vacation is over. Hopefully I'll get some REM rebound tonight to catch up!

----------


## Eveningsky

Did surprisingly well today: 
*First (and only) WILD of the night*: 10 points
*Three-Step Task #1 (Using an electronic device)*: 5 points +5 for the task itself - spellbee2
*Remember a Non-Lucid Dream Fragment* (I remembered 2, and I believe they were from separate dreams): 1/2 + 1/2 = 1 point. 
Basic Summoning (iPad): 5 points - spellbee2

*Total*: 16 points. 26 points

Link to journal entry

Also, someone please let me know if I made any noobish mistakes lol.

----------


## tblanco

Night 1 
3 nlds
1 wbtb

5 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-14 10:12 -- Visited book world, found possible dgs (bruce, peter, jj), "recorded" song - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First DILD = 10
2 DEILDS/chainings = 4
WBTB = 2
Teleport #1 = 10
Teleport #2, to book world (personal goal) = 15
Use electronic device = 5
RC = 1
Interact with DC = 2
Basic flying = 5
First of 3 steps (use app on electronic device) = 5

Session total: 59
Competition total: 59

P.S. My first comp, and I'm having a blast! Thanks again spellbee!

----------


## Raed3700

*Three-Step Tasks:
*- Basic Summoning.
- Fly.
- Basic Unsummoning.

Personal Goals:
- Hold a Young Child.

----------


## Sivason

Night 1

Very vivid night of dreaming, but surprisingly did not really get lucid. 

recall 7 dreams=7
wbtb=2

Total=9

----------


## spellbee2

Good start, I'd say.

Night 1

3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2
2 DILDs - 15
Use Electronic Device - 5
Interact with DCs - 2
Super strength (picking up the bad guy) - 5
Fly (+1st step) - 5+5 = 10
Mass Telekinesis - 10

Night 1 Total - 52 pts
Competition Total - 52 pts
DJ Comments (not included in score) - 3

DJ Entry.

----------


## Azaleaj

Spellbee2 contest night one - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 1=1 WILD and 1 DILD piece within a regular dream
Completed 1 and 2 of 3 goals 
Points = WILD=10,  dream chain since I didn't get up and write down previous dream=2 10*, WBTB=2, interact with a DC=2, ask for advice (goal 1) =5+5, fly=5, practice a hobby (second goal of 3 parts completed in one night) =10+5
46 54 points total for this night (if I added points correctly)

*A DILD is scored as a DILD, no matter if you woke up long enough or not. The "stay awake long enough to write" rule only applies to short awakenings for the purposes of DEILD - it's only used as a guideline for what counts as a dream chain/DEILD (2 pts) vs an additional WILD (5 pts). - spellbee2

----------


## Cookino

Crap, I almost forgot about the competition! Anyway, here we go:
*
Three-Step tasks:*

TelekinesisTeleportElement Manipulation

*Personal Goals:*
Find dimensional scissors and create a portal (New)Fly at a high altitude (New)Go inside a TV screen (New)Control time (New)

That's it. Also, no points for night one since I did not record any dreams or do WBTB. I gotta start fixing up my sleeping schedule.

----------


## GenghisKhan

I have edited my previous post, also adding scores

*Question:* Since I completed 3-step task, am I allowed to pick up another 3-step ?

Also, revised *Personal Goals:*
- Crack a planet open (new)
- Discover new life form and name it (old)
- Give life to inanimate object (old)
- Use alien technology (new)

----------


## naturespirit

Night 2

Rather bad  :Sad: 
full dream - 2
wbtb - 2

Total: 4

----------


## ExothermReacton

Time to get started for me finally!

Three-Step-Task:

1. Telekinesis

2. Element Manipulation

3. Partial Transformation

Personal Goals:

-Revive a dead life form
-Drill down the earth as far as possible and look what I find
-Visit a different star system

And now for the first night:

2 non-lucids: 2 points

WBTB: 2 points

Total: 4 points

A meh start but I have two weeks, right? ^^

----------


## Exsolutus

First night, I got no sleep at all (roommates + weird mood). So I'll just get my Three-Step and Personals figured out.

Three-Step Tasks:
    Fly
    Telekinesis
    Basic Summoning

Personal Goals:
    Find/Create a Dream Guide (I've yet to have one)
    Partial transformation, avian wings behind shoulders as 3rd pair of limbs (+ flight under wing power)

----------


## Raipat

time to prepare for bed night #2
and to publish some personal goals

- practise ballroom dancing (old)
- practise scuba diving (new)
- ask the dream to show me something important (new)

----------


## spellbee2

Good news, everyone, the comp scoresheet is up and running, and (as of right now) is fully up to date. Check it out here.

In order to avoid me having to make massive posts with point/scoring corrections, I made the edits within your previous posts. So if you notice some tiny text in your posts that you don't remember putting there, RC first, and then don't worry because that was me.






> *Question:* Since I completed 3-step task, am I allowed to pick up another 3-step ?



Not until week 2, which starts next Saturday, the 21st.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

DJ Entry - Vin Diesel, Mercury, Loth

3 Fragments - 1 1/2 points (2 in the same dream)
1 full dream - 1 point
1 DILD - 10 points

1 partial transformation - 5 points for three-step task +5 for the partial TF itself - spellbee2
no stabilization here

Subtotal: 17 1/2 points 22 1/2 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1 13th 8pm - 14th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams (not counting the theme dream below)

10:20p Border Politics
2:20a Calculator / Birds / Fans
8:40a Distant Classes / Ghost / Food / No Clothes / In-Law / Strangers
10:20a Car / Baby Sitting Security Door Monitor
7:00p Ciphor Hack / Clandestine Lot / Knife Attack / Blind Lunatic

+5 Theme Dream 'aliens' 12:40am (Space Turtles)   ??are NLD Theme Dream worth 1+5?? yes - spellbee2

*Spoiler* for _TD--Space Turtles_: 



 Pre-theme Theme 
I was watching some sort of screen and it was talking about huge underground facilities (mostly nuclear power plants) then it focused on a large unknown one that was supposedly working on building a fusion drive spaceship.  Then suddenly I noticed that there might be a trespasser in the mall like place I was in (that I knew I owned), I began to chase one but they left.  Then I noticed another and ran quickly towards them but then noticed a crowd of people nearby looking up at the sky.  In the sky was a collection of lights that looked like a group of orange energy balls with purplish clouds around it, but it was clearly in the shape and size of a giant turtle.  Then suddenly the turtle fully materialized, and many more were now in the sky, they were so large that each of their feet were the size of small houses.  The leader of these turtles named Gertrude suddenly made some commands and began to descend, I told one of the kids who was impressed with these things they would soon descend on us and crush us all.  Meanwhile Gertrude was predicting the flavor of things and began to stretch down her neck even before her feet hit the ground, and seemed happy her prediction was correct.  Meanwhile there was a news report that these were renegade space turtles.  I had run into a building and heard a huge thump against the wall as the turtle clumsily walked past.  I saw at least one person smashed, and the news report went on to talk about how Obama was now in the senate again.
 I woke up

estimated theme time 30+ seconds



+10 First DILD 3:40a (Don't count your points before you count your sheep)
+1  Reality Check (jump test)
+10 Advanced Flight (against high speed winds)
+5  Super Strength

*Spoiler* for _LD--Don't count your points before you count your sheep_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid 
I was at work trying to separate huge rolls of paper that became cloth I saw a co-worker who complemented how nice the cloth was.  Next I was at a house and some parent was talking about how their kid was going to do dangerous stuff, but that due to PC type laws it was illegal to call an ambulance or stop your kid from doing things.  Then someone asked me to put some clothes on, so I went outside where I saw some clothes and thought  "This is a dream” [+10 First DILD].  I jumped in the air [+1 RC Jump Test] then a huge wind kicked me backwards right thru a fence at high speed, I had to use super flying [+10 Advanced Flying] just to get back where I had been.  Once back to the yard I thought of super strength and saw a huge tree I grabbed a limb about 6 or 8 inches across and tore it off (It did take two tries to fully separate it. [+5 Super Strength]  Tossing the limb aside into the huge wind, I saw a sheep, I walked towards the sheep we stare at each other as I'm trying to think of some dream task to do to it, but woke up.

once awake many ideas of what to do occurred to me 'Ask Sheep for advice' 'Change color of Sheep' 'Telekinesis of Sheep' 'Transform Sheep into a Chocolate Cow' 'Assume the Sheep’s wool is actually cotton candy and eat something' 'Shrink tiny and enter the world of the Sheep's wool' 'Banish the damn Sheep' 
A sheep also appeared in my first DILD of the Last Competition, the moral of the dreams: 'Dream Sheep can never be counted upon'
estimated lucid time just under 1 min



+5 Second DILD 6:15am (Don't leave the door open)
+1 Reality Check (jump test)
+5 Flight

*Spoiler* for _LD--Don't leave the door open_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid 
I was trying to give binoculars to a sister as we cleared out the house.  Then a sister was throwing a fit. Next I went to a room, thinking they had left, then I went check if they left.  I looked out the open door however, several of them were in the room and a deceased relative walks in.  I become lucid instantly, [+5 Second DILD] I run out the open door and jump test [+1 RC] and fly [+5 Flying] but quickly  false awaken I am back in my room two people are there doing some sort of internet review of stuff, then when I follow them back out there are some thugs one in the house takes something there are 3 more outside they leave an axe in the yard I try to get them to take it but they start throwing it and breaking things.  I woke up.

estimated lucid time 5-10 seconds



Night Total = 49 (50 if Theme is 1+5)
Contest Total = 49 (50)

Best Non Lucid Moment of night: Baby-Momma Brunette pops up on the Security Door Monitor  :smiley: 
Dumbest Moment: Sheep Stare (don't ask this sheep for advice, just stare him into giving it)
Stupidest Lucid Miss: Dead/Ghost Relative + No Clothes + Strangers
Scariest moment: Gertrude (leader of the renegade space turtles) descends...!

----------


## Zoob

1 dream, 1 wbtb attempt

----------


## naturespirit

Some new goals to add to my personal goals.
NEW Taste a rainbow.
NEW Jump into a painting.
NEW Create my own orchestral theme music, that follows me wherever I go, reacting to my actions and feelings.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Good news, everyone, the comp scoresheet is up and running, and (as of right now) is fully up to date. Check it out here.



 Super cool sheet !





> In order to avoid me having to make massive posts with point/scoring corrections, I made the edits within your previous posts. So if you notice some tiny text in your posts that you don't remember putting there, RC first, and then don't worry because that was me.



 The RC part made me  ::chuckle:: 





> Not until week 2, which starts next Saturday, the 21st.



 Got it, thanks !  :smiley:

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Day 2:*
1 NLD: 1 point

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 2*
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Competition Total:* 7 + 5,5 = 12,5 Points

----------


## Yumnش

3 step task: 
Telekinesis
Reality check/stabilization 
Drink/eat something 

Personal goal:
Meditation

----------


## Yumnش

1/15/17
1 LD = 10 points
WBTB = 2 points
Total = 12 points

DJ Entry - required for lucids - spellbee2

----------


## Elaol

*Day 2
*
3 dreams-3 points
*Total*: 5 points

----------


## Sensei

night 2

2 dreams = 2 points
wbtb = 2 points

WILD = 10 POINTS
TOTM x 2 = 30 points
stabilize = 1 point

DILD = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points

DILD = 5 points
inter with DC = 2 points
unspecified control (underwater breathing) = 5 points
teleport = 10 points

total = 79
comp total = 79 + 65 = 144


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



the dream starts and I am in a void. I imagine the massage and it starts. really good back massage starts and I start realizing that there are weird things happening. too many hands and weird shaped hands. I decide to let it continue to stabilize the rest of the dream. I stand and I cant see well, the things that were massaging me were tree roots. I decide " I must be at a place like Pandora!" and the place lights up. It is deffinitely not Pandora, but it is lit up in mainly yellow. I walk around a bit and it just looks like  a normal forest. the two exceptions being moving trees and glowing moss.





*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I am at a church and realize it is a dream. I notice that there are a lot of books and booklets around. I notice that some are in Japanese. I read one and I see that.it is a japanese to english book and it says こうくうき is airplane I try to keep in my head as I wake. it is something close to airplane, but plane should have been ひこうき. I talked to an old Japanese lady in some normal Japanese words and then I start reading some enlgish books and forgot the three pages I read trying to remember the Japanese. 






*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 




I am in a hotel, I realize I am dreaming. I notice a huge bathtub! I fill it up and some people open the door. I just ignore them and wait for the bath to fill up. I jump in, it is bigger than me. It is still too small. I swim to the top and think about ways to fix it and then the other two started heading to the bath. I swam down and teleported to a bigger version. I get to the top and I see that I am in another persons huge bath. He sees me and starts heading to the bath, taking his clothes off. probably thinks it is a public bath time or something. I think about swimming away, but I then feel the dream ending. I start taking note at the bath things sitting around. None of them nade any sense. One looked like an electric razor, but the razor also had a brush, so it would do both the shaving cream and shave at the same time.

----------


## DannyCool

Night 2
1 Dream: 1 Point
2 Fragment: 1 Points
WBTB: 2 Points
Total: 4 Points
Grand Total: 4 + 4 = 8

----------


## oneironautics

Night 2
2 dreams
2 frags

Comp total 8

----------


## Sensei

some more goals (all new)
read an entire short story in a dream (at least 5 pages)
read an entire book (30+ pages)

----------


## NickSeagull

*Night 2*
- 2 fragments [1 point]
----------------------------------
*TOTAL: 1 point*

----------


## Raipat

Night 2 (14.1.->15.1.)

1 very confusing and very long NLD
WBTB (failed)
3 fragments (actually countless short WILD attempts that failed, but at least 3 of them were stable enough to produce some pictures with story but were not stable enough to count as dreams or successful WILDs in my opinion)

----------


## Silentium

Woke up extremely hungover :/

*Night 2*

-Couldn't remember jack shit

Total: 0

----------


## Occipitalred

*Day 2.*
NLD: 5 (5pts)
fragments: 1 (0.5pts)
WBTB (failed): 1 (2pts)
night total: 7.5pts
Comp total: 16pts

highlights: 
*Saddest:* almost cried when hugging goodbye an old woman who was retiring.
*Weirdest:* Spent lots of time at a snow temple. Finally find a secret passageway but a girl goes in quickly. I run after her telling her to wait, we need torches and go slowly. But we arrive at the bottom of the tunnels where it looks like a secret lab facility. I am happy but then we hide from shadows. We know them. Reunion. Then they unstack like matryoshka dolls and then stack all their legs in one piles, and all their bodies in another. A guard comes by and says "Okay, I'm only letting this fly because this is how you do your exercise!"

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 2*
2 Fragments - 1 point
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 12 points*

----------


## GenghisKhan

Night 2 *LINK TO DJ*

2x Non-Lucid Fragments +1pt
1x WBTB +2pt
2x successful WILD +15pt

Stabilization +1pt
Interact with DC +2pt
Fly +5pt
Invulnerability +5pt (walk over lava)
Basic summoning +5pt (PvsZ plants)
Basic unsummon +5pt (same)
Phase through solid object +10pt (lift door, walls)
Advanced flying +10pt (hyper-speed)
Advanced unsummon +10pt (hotel lobby tables and guests)
Mass telekinesis +10pt (hotel lobby tables and guests)

Task of the month +15pt (Adv II - See alien ship interior)
Task of the year +20pt (saucer from one planet to another)
Challenge task +20pt 

Meet a teammate +7pt
Old personal goal +10pt (give life to inanimate object, red-dust-man)

Total: +153pt

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> 1 partial transformation - 5 points for three-step task +5 for the partial TF itself - spellbee2



Oh, I thought I couldn't collect both points at the same time.

----------


## Snehk

*Nigths 1 and 2*

Recalled a non lucid fragment: 0.5 point

Current total: 0.5 point

[14/15-01-2017: Competition nights 1 & 2] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nebulus

3 non-lucids journalled = 3pts + wbtb = 2pts => 5pts night total

Night two - no fly zone - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Shabby

3 Step Task:

-Fly
-Super speed
-Full transformation

Personal Goals:

NEW Personal Goal: Try being the other sex
NEW Personal Goal: Jump off a high vantage point and make an impact crater while surviving without damage
NEW Personal Goal: Summon a beast companion and ride it!

Sorry for the late reply. I had two really awful nights this week, abdominal pains keeping me up. I think I may have developed a food allergy, or something. Anyway, no points at all for me last two days anyway.

----------


## ExothermReacton

And here we go with the first lucid:

2 non-lucids: 2 points

1 WBTB: 2 points

1 DILD: 10 points

Interact with a DC (hope shouting at them and them reacting is sufficent): 2 points

Night 2 total: 16 points

Overall total: 20 points

----------


## lunagoddess

Day 2 1/15

2 NLD = 2
1 Fragment = 0.5
Nightly total =2.5

Overal total = 4.5

----------


## Cookino

*Night 2:*

DILD:10 points
Interact with a DC:2 points
Fly:5 points

*Total:17 points*

DJ link.

Kind of a slow start, but it's been a while since I had a LD so there's that. Also, pretty poor control in this one. When I talked to the little girl I kinda was thinking about how my DCs are never cooperative, so that's probably why she took off...

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

splendid comp night 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
fully phase through big solid object-10 points
advanced summoning-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
teleport-10 points
first of 3 step tasks-5 points
second of 3 step tasks-10 points

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point
teleport-10 points
advanced summoning-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point
teleport-10 points
time control-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
third of 3 step tasks-15 points

*night total*-130 points
*competition total*-130 points

----------


## StaySharp

So... first thing first.
3ST:
1. Full Transformation
2. Fly
3. Elemental Manipulation

Aside from that I had 6 full dreams and 6 fragments since the start, makes 9 points so far. No aliens in my dreams or stuff.

----------


## Azaleaj

Night two
One regular dream = 1
Two fragments = 1
Total = 56 pt

Adding to old personal goal list=
Meditate in a dream 
Kiss a DC

----------


## miserymeat

2 NLD - 2 points
1 Fragment - 1/2 point
WBTB- 2 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-15 11:33 -- Read a scroll, unwrapped an unopened Christmas present - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments (from earlier in night): 1
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
RC: 1
Interact with DC: 2
Unwrap present under tree (totm): 15

Session total: 31
Competition total: 90 (59 + 31)

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 2*

WBTB 2

DILD 10
Fly 5 
DC Manipulation 5 

Flying in the cold - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

+ 2 fragments. totally forgot the rest of dreams when going to journal  ::huh:: 

Total for the night: 23

Comp total: 30

----------


## naturespirit

Night 3

2 NLD's - 2 points
WBTB  - 2 points

Total: 4 points
Comp total: 25.5

----------


## Sivason

Night 2: 
3 nld,2 frag,wbtb= 6
WILD (10), unspec. dream control enter various DC bodies (5), full transform (10)= 25 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...ge-cats-79609/
DILD (10), fight one or more enemies with your team mates (20), convert one enemy to ally (10), interact w/ DC (2), object changing (5), teleport (10), 1st step (5), mass TK (10), 2nd step (10), element manip- air bend (10), advanced summon (10)= 103 102 Math error - spellbee2 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...ruction-79614/

night total, 6+25+102=133 (pretty good night  :smiley:  )

comp total=143142

----------


## Queen Zukin

three step goals:
element manipulation
super speed
time control

*night 1 / jan 14th morning*: 3.5 points
3 dreams and 1 fragment

*night 2 / jan 15th morning*: 1 point
1 dream

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 2
DJ Entry - Starfleet Captains, "Alien" House, Mt. Ellinor

2 Fragments - 1 point
1 NLD - 1 point

Alien Theme - 5 points

subtotal - 7 points

----------


## tblanco

Night 2. Wbtb 1 fragment

7.5 points total

----------


## Sensei

dreams = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
electronic device = 5 points
unspecified control (hard to explain) = 5 points
adv banish = 10 points


Total = 37 points
comp = 144 + 37 = 181 points


*Spoiler* for _Spladoosh_: 



I am doing my old job (reading gas and electric meters), but now I am in Japan doing it. I start thinking about it and I get a phone call. Talking to my bro in law that had the same job. I tell him how weird it was that I got the same job from before and then I realized that I didn't know the route I was on and when I looked in my hand I had no handheld. I realize that it must be a dream and then I hang up the phone and look around. Everything behind me looks like Japan, but everything in front looks like something lemony snicket's lake lachrymose. I walk to a rock near the lake and don't feel good about diving in. There is a small island with a large tree in the middle of the lake and a huge castle on the other side. It looks like it might be more of rock formations, but I decide to let it be a castle and go that way. Before heading there I decide to try something with the dream control of perspective that I have been doing a lot. I close one eye and point my finger down at the lake. Then I imagine it going into the water and then I pull it out when my finger feels cold. I didn't see it go in, but my finger is wet and there is a huge disturbance on the lake where I had put my finger. I then decide to use just this version to do a quick jump onto the tree. I reach my hand out and try to grab the tree, but my mind is thinking about how small it will be with that perspective and how I won't fit on the island. I pull my hand back and think about just grabbing on it and flinging myself over to other side of the lake. I reach my hand out and try to grab the tree, the part of the tree that my hand was covering disappears. I find this amusing and do the same thing to the other part of the tree using both hands. Put my hand in front of it and then remove my hand and it is gone. I look up and see that there are some eerie looking clouds and I do the same to them. I think maybe I should go to the other side, but I also know that my lucid time is limited because my daughter will wake me at any moment. I then spend about a minute unsummoning other things like the "castle and more clouds" and my daughter wakes me up.

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-15 16:04 -- Float-flied downstairs after party, squeezed the brain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 nld = 1
DILD = 5 (was a daytime nap before 8pm, so counting as a second DILD for last night)
Interact with DC = 2
Fly = 5
Stabilization = 1 (from "squeezing the brain", using it to draw me more into the dream for a moment--before pausing when I got anxious and ultimately bailing)

Session total: 14
Competition total: 90 + 14 = 104

----------


## Exsolutus

Just some non-lucid dreams last night: Shoes and Invasions

Should be 2 points for recall. Each dream was separated by a waking spell (which continued as a trend through the night, though these are the only ones I remember)

----------


## Sensei

> Dream entry: 2017-01-15 16:04 -- Float-flied downstairs after party, squeezed the brain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 1 nld = 1
> DILD = 5? 10? (not sure on scoring, as this was a daytime nap)
> Interact with DC = 2
> Fly = 5
> Possible stabilization = 1? (Not sure if that "squeezing the brain" counts as stabilizing. It certainly was drawing me more into the dream, so is sort of a stabilization, but I can understand either way.)
> 
> Session total: 13 (+5?) (+1?)
> Competition total: 90 + 13? = 103



I believe that the "day" restarts at 8 PM for the first LD of the night, so it would be 5 points. Stabilization is up to you I think, it doesn't matter your tech, did you feel like it was bringing you into the dream more? stabilization. I often just jump into water and I feel more stable, or rub my hands together. It doesn't have to be a "specific stabilization tech" just like RC doesn't have to be specific, just something that you do to make sure that it is a dream.

----------


## Venryx

> I believe that the "day" restarts at 8 PM for the first LD of the night, so it would be 5 points.



Makes sense. I'll edit out the question marks/conditional scoring.

----------


## Nazrax

I'll post my DJs and scores tomorrow, but I want to get my goals up tonight.

3 step:
* Basic summon
* Eat/drink
* Full phase

New goals:
* Throw a fireball
* Fly into space
* Eat a steak
* Give cat features to a DC

Old goals:
* Fly above the trees
* Breathe underwater

----------


## spellbee2

1 NLD - 1
Immediately falling asleep with my hand still on the button after turning my WBTB alarm off - 0 + a sore arm

Night 2 - 1 pt






> 3 step task: 
> Telekinesis
> *Reality check/stabilization* 
> Drink/eat something



Not allowed. From the rules:





> *Three-Step Tasks*
> 
> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization*. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.








> Oh, I thought I couldn't collect both points at the same time.



You can for 3-step tasks, because they stack. But not with other categories.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2 14th 8pm - 15th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+.5 fragment (11:50a)

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:00a Lab / Bathroom / Mall Roof / Car / Dead Relative / Off Road / Purple Army / New
7:30a Scalp Shrooms / Breathing Trouble / Neighbor
8:30a Distant Course / Big Flat House / Engine-less Car x2
9:10a Dog Chase / Neighbor / Pickup / Hyper-plane / Argentina / Mad Man Sim / Running Around
10:50a Dragon Snakes / Bite Off Head / Revenge of the Tangle

Night Total 7.5
Competition Total 57.5


Dream First: I had the sun directly in my eyes as I exited the Mall Roof and had to hold up my hand to block out the Dream Sun, It was truly blinding me.  (I rarely ever see light sources in dreams much less the Dream Sun)
Scariest Moment: Hyper-plane, everyone else had on their eye protective gear at jettison, I was checking my eyes the left got pretty blurry, thought I had some permanent damage there.
Dumbest Moment: the Purple Army what were they supposed to be re-enacting a union strike?

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point
Night total: 5 points

*Competition Total: 50 points*

I had to wake up early today, I will try to fit in a longer WBTB tonight

----------


## Eveningsky

Heading to sleep in just a minute, so this is for last night's dreams. Didn't do quite as well as the first night! But that's okay. I'll get better.

*Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment*: I remembered 4 fragments, so 2 points. 

*Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream*: I remembered 2, so 2 points. 

*Tota*l: 4 points

----------


## Nebulus

3 NLD + WBTB = 5pts night total

night three - more nightmares Oo - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 3*

Points: 0 - had some recall but forgot to write down and can't remember anything.  ::alien:: 

*Total: 8*

----------


## Elaol

*Day 3*
5 dreams-5 points
WBTB - 2 points

*Total today*: 7
*Total*: 12

----------


## RelaxAndDream

so my first report. was pretty busy with doing fun and relaxing stuff at the weekend. not too much to report pointswise but this morning i finally had a good lucid.

*Night 1*
Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total: 5 points*


*Night 2*
Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points

*Night Total: 2 points*


*Night 3*
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

First WILD of the Night - 10 points
Stabilization - 1 point
Fly - 5 points
Teleport - 10 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points 
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Unspecified Dream Control (throw items into the wall) - 5 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points

*Night Total: 127 points*
DJ Link


*Competition Total: 134 points*


i really need to get my shit together and do more night time work and notice my microawakenings and journal some of that dreams down. i am soooo fukin lazy... and i know why but its hard to change it... will see...

*@Spellbee:* BTW i loved those banners you made two competitions earlier that one could put into his signature so you had no problem to see/remember who is in what team!

----------


## Sensei

Night 3? I think I hit night 3 before anyone else, and it isnt starting for another few hours.  :tongue2:  you are not so behind with how good last night was.  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Night 3? I think I hit night 3 before anyone else, and it isnt starting for another few hours.  you are not so behind with how good last night was.



1. night Friday to Saturday 
2. night Saturday to Sunday
3. night Sunday to Monday.
its monday 11:30 am  :smiley: 

or do i already have something wrong? O.o

when i get lucid i can do cool stuff for points but i have nearly no recall at the moment  :smiley:  i do no daywork but most of the time when i do good nightwork its enough to have atleast the one or two lucids per night for some nights per week but at the moment my minds too cloudy  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

> 1. night Friday to Saturday 
> 2. night Saturday to Sunday
> 3. night Sunday to Monday.
> its monday 11:30 am 
> 
> or do i already have something wrong? O.o
> 
> when i get lucid i can do cool stuff for points but i have nearly no recall at the moment  i do no daywork but most of the time when i do good nightwork its enough to have atleast the one or two lucids per night for some nights per week but at the moment my minds too cloudy



holy crap! you are right! I forgot about night 2 lol. something wrong with me. smh. 

check out my new threads in my sig. they might help you during this comp　（they wil not help with keeping track of the competition days tho)

----------


## oneironautics

night 3 
2 dreams 

comp total 10

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 3* 
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Grand Total: 12,5 + 4,5 = 17 Points*

----------


## Eveningsky

Sadly, no dream recall from last night, other than a very faint memory of dreaming something but it's too hazy to put together. :/ So 0 points for me. I'll do better tonight though.

----------


## spellbee2

I seem to have developed this gross habit of hitting snooze 5 or 6 times before finally getting up, which is killing my morning recall. So all I have is from my WBTB.

2 NLDS - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 3 Total - 4
Competition Total - 57
DJ Comments - 3






> *@Spellbee:* BTW i loved those banners you made two competitions earlier that one could put into his signature so you had no problem to see/remember who is in what team!



I totally would for this competition too, but this has been my busiest start to a comp yet. It's just a matter of finding time to get it done and make it look good. It was easy that competition, since everything was Pokemon Go themed, so Nintendo had done the vast majority of the work for me with the team logos.

----------


## Silentium

Unfortunately I went to sleep at 3:30 AM because I had to beat some deadlines I had not seen coming. Alarm was set at 8  ::lol:: 

*Night 3*
-1 non lucid: 1 point
-wbtb (hardcore right?): 2 points

Total: 3 points

Better luck next time, I suppose...

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 3*
2 Fragments - 1 points
5 Non-lucids - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 8 points
Competition Total: 20 points
*

----------


## lunagoddess

Night 3 

1NLD = 1

competition total=5.5

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD- 1 point


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 



*WILD*-While I was falling asleep, I decided to check out what I was seeing in the back of my eyelids. I saw that the flashes of color were a bit more defined than usual. I tried to create a sense of flying in order to build a dream. This caused stars to appear and soon I was now flying at a very high speed through space. A dream scene of a junkyard appeared and my vision turned to 3rd person just before I, apparently a bee, crash landed into an abandoned stove, causing a loud bang. I saw the bee lying dead on the ground and I woke up.

*DILD*-I was in an rv trailer I apparently owned where I saw a family I didn't know snooping around in there. I ordered them out. I noticed one of the family members was a cute little Latina lady. I realized I was dreaming and could play around a bit. I made the cute little Latina lady stay for her "punishment"  :Hi baby: . I made out with her which she seemed okay with. After a bit, the visual image of her disappeared but I could still feel her body and her lips. After enjoying this for a minute, I made her reappear so I could have intercourse with her. She seemed okay with this as well. I had some nice sex and an orgasm. After enjoying this for a bit, I woke up.




WILD-10 points
advanced flying-10 points

DILD-10 points 
interact with DC-2 points
complete old personal goal-10 points

*night total*-43 points
*competition total*-173 points

----------


## GenghisKhan

Night 3: just 1 ND fragment for me 1/2 pt - will post DJ entry later, it's super short anyway

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 3* - a not so happy Monday  :tongue2: .

4 frags and 1 dream = 3 points

Comp total: 33 points

Way to go RelaxandDream!  ::goodjob::

----------


## Shabby

*Night 3
*

So while I technically think what I recalled was a lucid dream, my awareness was very poor and it only lasted for a very short time.
Because of that, and because of it being about the length of a dream fragment, I'll just count it as 1 normal dream instead: *1 point*.
I'm happy it (sort of) broke my dry spell though!

----------


## Sivason

Night 3

3 nld, 2 frag, wbtb=6
WILD (10) control DC (5)=15 Purple Puppet Man. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
total=21
*comp total=163*

----------


## naturespirit

Night 4

1 NLD fragment - 0.5 points
1 NLD - 1 point
1 DILD - 10 point
RC - 1 point
Advanced summoning - 15 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Advanced Flying - 10 points
Dream Guide - 15 points
3 step tasks - 30 points

Total: 92.5 points

EDIT:
Interact with a DC - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
NEW TOTAL: 96.5 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/natu...d-lucid-79635/

----------


## Nazrax

Night 1:
5 NLDs: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 7 points

Night 2:
4 NLDs: 4 points
2 Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 7 points

Competition total through day 2: 14 points

I'll post days 3+4 tomorrow.

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-15 13:15 -- Very short lucid at dock with kid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2
Fly = 5

Session total: 19
Competition total: 104 + 19 = 123

----------


## Snehk

Had a few bad recall nights.

*Night 3*

Recalled a non-lucid fragment: 0.5 points

[16-01-2017: 3rd competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Current total: 1 point

----------


## Raipat

Night 3
nothing to report, I caught a stomach flu and had a terrible night

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 3

DJ Entry - Celestia, MacGyver, Hitler, Kidnapping

4 NLDs - 4 points

----------


## Occipitalred

*Day 3.*
NLD: 1 (1pt)
WBTB (failed): 1 (2pts)
night total: 3pts
Comp total: 19pts

*Dream:*
I am in a wheelchair, being pushed by my mom towards the place where my arranged marriage will take place. On the way, I greet some acquaintances. I am now standing and setting up boxes of food for the celebration with my father. While I am doing this, I am thinking about the unavoidable "You may now kiss the bride" and the countless times people will shake their spoons demanding a passionate public kiss. I feel uncomfortable with the prospect of publicly kissing this woman I will never have seen or talked to. But I prep myself mentally since it is tradition and there is no way around it.

----------


## Cookino

*Night 3:*
No points. Woke up from a NLD, but quickly lost all memories related to it.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Night 3: 3 points
1 dream and 4 fragments.

----------


## Sensei

Night 4
7 Dreams = 7 points
WBTB = 2 points

WILD = 10 points
Stabilize = 1 points
Unspecified Dream control (Rasengan) = 5 points
Basic summon
Flying = 5 points
Tk = 5 points
TOTM = 15 points
Electronic devices = 5 points
Total = 60 points

Comp Total = 181 + 60 = 236


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Why did I let go of my rope? I must have entered into the dream, better check. I try to pull out some energy and it comes out in the normal rasengan shape. I see 2 other hands around it, but when I let go of it, it floats into the air and I still have control of it. I send it away. The other two hands are gone. I have the pencil in my hand that I had planned.  I realize that I am in the void, I imagine a desk and there is a desk and bookshelf. Perfect! I fly over and float in front of the other people. I toss my pencil in the air and start moving it around until it seems to be moving of its own accord. I grab a piece of paper and say "Write something", it then Just draws a big I on the center of the paper. I then realize that it might be draw something "Draw something" It then starts with a really detailed pic. I grab a book while waiting for it to finish the drawing. I can't seem to read it very well, probably because there is no light. I pull my phone out. I can see it a little better, but definitely not getting a full book from this. I then look through my phone, the main page works, but the rest don't seem to work. I look back down at the paper and the picture is what I thought it would be. Mickey Mouse. 

Of course, this was in the morning, so I am woken again by my daughter. :/

----------


## StaySharp

Also forgot my personal goals, same as last time.
Personal Goals:
Old: Fly as Ryuuko
New: Actively turn into Ryuuko, breathe fire as Ryuuko, see Ryuuko from the outside and get at least the largest part of the details right, use Ryuuko's back appendages (tentacle-like limbs) to grab/manipulate something

Also 1 full dream and 1 fragment this night.

Total Competition: 10,5 points

----------


## Exsolutus

Short dream fragment, 1/2 point

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 3 
WBTB 2 pts
1 dream 1 pt
Total= 59 pts

Night 4
WBTB 2 pts
2 dreams 2 pts
Night total 4 pts

Contest total 63 pts

----------


## AndresLD

Came close to a LD last night, but didn't pay enough attention.

3 Non-LDs: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points
*Competition Total: 55 points*

Will be going to bed early to put more effort into my WBTB

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3 15th 8pm - 16th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+.5 fragment (2:10a)

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams
9:30p Mischievousness / Fraud
11:00p Randevu
12:10p Dream Chat / Television
1:10a Investigate Repair / State Car / The Flood / Ignore Rescue / Malfoy / The East
4:00a Clothes Ruined / Dead Relative / Food For Class
4:55p Knock-on Effect / Old Friend / Can Lids / Baby Insurance
6:35p H.S.Reunion / Basket Ball Players in River / Hug Prank / Ice Cream & Cookies

Night Total = 9.5
Contest Total = 67

Nothing special today but H.S. Reunion was good  :smiley: 
all the way up to Television in the 3rd dream they were more like movie dreams  :Sad: 
I think I was suffering from oversleep and sleep-think

----------


## Him

Night 1: 0 points
Night 2: 3 points
2 dreams: 2 
2 fragments: 1

Night 3: 180 points
2 Dilds: 15
1 Wild: 10
Reality check: 1
Interact with a DC: 2
Eat or drink something: 5
Telekinesis: 5
Teleport: 10
Phase through solid object: 10
Advanced flying: 10
Advanced banishing: 10
Time control: 10
All 3 step tasks: 30
Meet a teammate: 7
Teammate show previous dream: 10
Fight an enemy: 10
Fight an enemy with teammates: 20
Personal goal: 15
(Create party of 5) (added spell and witch from apartment)

If launching 2 DCs and a mini dragon counts as advanced telekinesis, I would have 5 more points.



3 LDs 3 nights - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## oneironautics

night 4 
2 dreams
2 frags
1 wbtb 
=5
Comp Total 15

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 4*

One full dream: 1 point
One fragment: 1/2 point

*Grand Total for Competition: 9 1/2 points*

----------


## Elaol

*Day 4*

4 dreams-4 points
WBTB-2 points
DILD-10 points
*
Total today:*16
*Total competition:*28


*Spoiler* for _First Text-Changing experience_: 



I am laying in my bed. I see some sticker on the wall. There is some colorful text on it. It changes. I think to myself "this is the first time I see text changing in the dream". I want to explore this further. My goal is to see when it exactly changes. Even though I try to notice when it changes, it is very subtle. The text changes 5 or 6 times. I am now having trouble reading it at all. I wake up.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 4*
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 2 points
Competition Total: 22 points*

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 4 - LINK TO DJ*

2x ND fragment +1pt
1x DILD +10pt
1x WILD +10pt
1x WBTB +2pt

Stabilization +1pt
Interact with DC +2pt
Use ord.obj to perform DC +5pt (Xmas tree)
Super Strength +5pt
Invisibility +5pt
Unspec. Dream Control +5pt (be immaterial)

Phase through solid object +10pt (roof)
Full transformation +10pt (tiger)

Total +66pt

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 4*
*5 Dreams:* 5 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Grand Total: 17 + 7,5 = 24,5 Points*

----------


## spellbee2

Night 4
1 Fragment - 0.5
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night Total - 5.5
Competition Total - 62.5
DJ Comments - 4

On a positive note, I only hit snooze once this morning.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 4


*Spoiler* for _DJ Entry_: 



Fragment: 28-46" of snow in the forecast.




1 Fragment: 0.5 points

----------


## tblanco

WILD and DILD Galantimine festival. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD 10pts
2 DILDS 10 points 
2 NLD 2 pts
1 WBTB 2pts

stabalization 1pt
interaction with DC x3 6 points
Ordinary object for dream control (jumped into the TV)  5 points
teleport 10 points
Flight 5 points
Object Change 5 points

63.5 points total

----------


## Him

> WILD and DILD Galantimine festival. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> WILD 10pts
> 2 DILDS 10 points 
> 2 NLD 2 pts
> 1 WBTB 2pts
> 
> stabalization 1pt
> interaction with DC x3 6 points
> ...



 Each dream control task can only count once per night

----------


## spellbee2

> Each dream control task can only count once per night



Once per dream/chain, actually. So it's fine.

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-177 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-17 6:40 -- Fighting hooded enemy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9689 (awoke from lucid at 6:40, as shown on graph and from having checked clock, then fell asleep again...)

1 NLD = 1 (interestingly, was a continuation of lucid-dream events, but in a non-lucid state; enemy turned out to be a friend roleplaying in a virtual-reality type game)
DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2
Time control = 10
Unspecified dream control = 5 (creating orb from focusing our hands inward)

Session total: 28
Competition total: 123 + 28 = 151

----------


## Silentium

*Night 4*

- 2 NLD's: 2 points
- 2 NL fragments: 1 point
- WBTB: 2 points

Total: 5 points

----------


## atramentis

Fragmentary - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Remembered two fragments and two dreams: *3 points.*

----------


## AndresLD

Gaaah so close again!! I am becoming more aware and my recall seems to be improving! 
WBTB: 2 points
3 Non-LDs: 3 points 
Total of the night: 5 points

*Competition Total: 60 points* 

I will be going to bed early again tonight and do a bit of a longer WBTB.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Night 1: 0 points
> Night 2: 3 points
> 2 dreams: 2 
> 2 fragments: 1
> 
> Night 3: 180 points
> 2 Dilds: 15
> 1 Wild: 10
> Reality check: 1
> ...



Awesome job and incredible score ! Keep it up !  ::D:

----------


## lunagoddess

Day 4:

2.5 NLD = 2.5

1 WBTB = 2

Nightly total = 4.5

----------


## Him

> Once per dream/chain, actually. So it's fine.



Fml... I'll re calculate my points later

----------


## ExothermReacton

Had a lucid with some fairly nice control. ::D: 

Night #3 and #4

3 non-lucids: 3 points

2 WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

Interact with a dream character: 2 points

Unspecified dream control(change the form of an object and give life to it): 5 points

Unspecified dream control(Weather control; make it rain): 5 points

Night #3 and #4 total: 29 points

Comp total: 49 points

Have a question concerning RCs. Do they count if they fail? For example, last night I looked at my hand noticing how dream like my whole situation was but I was too hasty and counted improperly making me think it were five as always.

----------


## Nebulus

night 3: 2 nlds +wbtb = 4pts night total

night three - bull dog? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nazrax

Night 3:
2 NLDs: 2 points
1 fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 4.5 points

Night 4:
1 NLD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 3 points

Competition total: 21.5 points

----------


## GenghisKhan

I would revise Personal Goals:
- Crack a planet open (new)
- Discover new life form and name it (old)
- Ride a beast (old)
- Use vehicle (old)
- Use Wind elemental power (new)

----------


## naturespirit

Night 5
4 DILD's - 25 points
RC - 1 point
Eat/Drink something - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Fly - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Visit Aldeterune - 10 points

Night TOTAL: 53 points
OOPS! 
WBTB - 2 points
Night TOTAL: 55 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/natu...-8-9-10-79663/

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-17 11:52 -- Bomb-shelter, rail trip to coast city, restaurant and mall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9691

A nice and long lucid, though with fluctuation in my awareness throughout the ~30 minute dream (as shown by graph, as well as memory).

WBTB = 2
DILD = 5
Interact with DC = 2
Fly = 5
Eat = 5
Stabilization = 1
Use electronic device = 5 (I fired the laser and sonar guns in bunker several times)

Session total: 25
Competition total: 151 + 25 = 176

P.S. Anyone know how to get the image attachments to show as a small thumbnail, instead of just being a link?

----------


## Shabby

A simple 1 point for recall of a full dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

*night 4*

2 lucid dreams      (10+5)
3 non-lucid dreams   (3 points)
1 fragment   (.5 points)

+1 point for reality check, + 2 points for DC interaction + 5 for flying

= *26.5 points*

----------


## Sensei

night 5

dreams = 1 point
wbtb = 2 points
WiLD = 10 points


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was laying in bed trying to WILD. I am waiting, waiting, waiting. I feel myself yanked to the dream. I am standing and I can hear someone calling at me. It smells like I am near books. I think I am being too loud in a library. I want to read, but I can't see! I try reaching around and I get the feeling that movement will kick me out of the dream. I try to see through the dark and I wake.




total = 236 + 13 = 249

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 4.
fragments: 2 (1pt)
night total: 1pt
Comp total: 20pts

Dream:
video game and murder at agriculture internship

----------


## Cookino

Night 4: No points
Okay, that was my fault. I woke up in the middle of the night as intended for a wbtb, but was feeling very tired and told myself to go to sleep. At least I'm fixing up my sleeping schedule now.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4 16th 8pm - 17th 5am (then off to work)

+2WBTB

+3 3NLD
11:40p Road / Man Falls / Radio Active Pig / Buss To Mall
1:35a Video / Mansion / Candy / Wine / Towed / Video Toddler Store
3:00a Review / Police / Girl In Pool

+10 First DILD 3:45a (Poor Prospective Memory & Bad Sister)
+2 Interact With DC
+1 Jump Test
+10 Advanced Flight
+5 Telekinesis (kitten)
+5 Use Electronic Device (failed attempt find decent food in Refrigerator)
+5 Eat Something (Potato Chips)
+5 First Step
+5 Summonation (pocket of many things succeded at getting two of something (sub-goal made up in dream))
+10 Second Step


*Spoiler* for _LD--Poor Prospective Memory & Bad Sister_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid I am in the front room which is mostly cleaned out, but sisters and a dead relative are there, I see some boxes with a bunch of bills on it, I say one of those is for many thousands, then my dead relative says not true it was discounted 
 I become lucid [+10 First DILD], as usual I waste a bit of time trying to convince them [+2 Interact With DC(s)], I do a jump test [+1 RC] and then fly around the room with great skill [+10 Advanced Flying] I land and see a cat, then I see many more of them, I try to do telekinesis on one of them but fail, then I see a kitten and do telekinesis on him (he arches and scratches as he is arced thru the room) [+5 Telekinesis].  Next I go out front and fly up high at great speed [already used Advanced Flying], I land and try to recall the 3 step, finally I come up with step 1 eat something, So I run back inside and head for the Kitchen, once I enter it I see the Frig and think it will have food, I open the door, but there is nothing worth eating in there [+5 Use Electronic Device].  Next I spot a box of cheerios on the counter, I reach in, but pull out a bag of folder over chips, I reach in and pull out chips. I eat them [+5 Eat Something] [+5 First Step], next I fly back out into the yard and try to remember the next task, this takes quite a while.  At some point I begin to destabilize but then use verbal command and head tilting to stabilize [already claimed RC Jump Test].  Then I remember and begin to reach into my pocket and pull stuff out (initially I think summon whistle like last competition, then think no something else, I decide to just pull out random stuff until I get the same thing twice) I pull out many things each time emptying the pocket, then I reach in and pull out coins for the second time [+5 Pocket Summonation] [+10 Second Step], next I remember to phase.  I look around and see some windows but each time they are not full height, and one of my sisters is actively trying to block me.  I see a window with a planter in front that is full height I toss the planter aside but when I look back it isn't full height, I try phasing thru a wall, my sister tries to block then tries to phase thru herself but we both fail.  I try to phase thru a carved post but bash against it several times, I try to phase thru a modest tree (my sister tries too) but I can't get thru, I try to partial phase my arm thru the tree limbs no luck my sister tries and fails too.  At some point I toss my sister aside [already interacted with DC].  Next I spot a bunch of stores across the street that have conveniently popped up.  One has a full height window but it has stairs half way up it (for no reason) then I move towards another but my sister blocks me and I lose the dreamscape  I Wake up 

estimated lucid time about 3+ minutes



Night Total 63
Contest Total 130

Best Non-Lucid Moment: definitely Girl in Pool it just got better and better!  :wink2:   :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Too Rushed to do Much - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 nld, wbtb(2)=3 4
WILD (10), RC (1), Stabilize (1) RC/Stabilize count as the same - spellbee2, fly (5), interact DC (2), super strength- the jump stuff (5), unspecified- spider climb (5), elemental (10), control DCs (5)= 44  43
Night 4 total=47

*Total=163+47=210*

----------


## Snehk

Bad recall ends, surprisingly after catching a horrible flu.

*Night 4*

No points.

*Night 5*

Recalled 4 non lucid dreams: 4 points

*Current total: 5 points*

[17/18-01-2017: 4th and 5th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

> Bad recall ends, surprisingly after catching a horrible flu.
> 
> *Night 4*
> 
> No points.
> 
> *Night 5*
> 
> Recalled 4 non lucid dreams: 4 points
> ...



no recall is the worst, it takes all of the joy out of life, nice to see some dreams!

----------


## oneironautics

night 5 
3 1/2 dreams 
wbtb 2 

Total comp 20 1/2

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 5 - LINK TO DJ* 

1x ND fragment +1/2pt
2x WILD +15pt
1x WBTB +2pt

Stabilization +1pt
Ordinary obj for dream ctrl +5pt
Object changing +5pt

Total +28.5pt

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 5*

3 full dreams: 3 points
2 fragments: 1 point
1 WBTB: 2 points
Total: 6 points

*Grand Total for Competition: 15 1/2 points*

 :Bliss: *This is my best recall ever. Thank you Dreamviews for helping me do this.*  :Bliss:

----------


## Venryx

I'd like to add the following as personal goals:
* Ask my subconscious/a dc what message it wants to give to the outside world. [new]
* Tell my subconscious/a dc to say the most (genuinely) unexpected thing it can think of. [new]
* Ask my subconscious/a dc who the 19th president was. (I have no idea) [new]
* Ask my subconscious/a dc how many miles it is to Timbuktu. [new]
* Ask my subconscious/a dc whether it has its own consciousness. [new]
* Visit my sibling's book world and see how the inhabitants make the dust material. [new]

Goodnight everyone!

----------


## Cookino

*Night 5:*
2 NLDs:2 points

Had one dream about going on a trip and another one which was pretty creepy. I was searching these dungeons that appeared inside a building with some girl, they had a creepy atmosphere to it... them some spirit/demon called my phone and I tried talking to it, it was really scary, altough to be honest it was just a creepy voice moaning gibberish. Still was too lazy to do a wbtb, tough.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 5*:tropicalboxer:
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Practice a Waking Life Hobby:* 5 Points
*+Interact with a Dream Character:* 2 Points *?* _Does playing billiard with DCs count for this too?_ I'd say if you played _with_ them, as opposed to just playing _in front of_ them, then yes. - spellbee2


*Spoiler* for _Brief lucid dream_: 



_In a nutshell, it was about a minute long anyways:_

~ I become lucid and scream: " LUCIDITY!!" to a fairly large group of DCs in front of the stage which I'm standing on. I try to remain present in the moment and not lose myself. I start walking towards the other end of the stage and get there quickly. I decide to play billiard with some guys on a billiard table that's on the stage. I think if I could do some cool trick, but I fail when attempting it at my turn. The ball bounces off from the table too - fail. 




*Grand Total: 24,5 + 18,5/20,5* *= 43/45 Points*

----------


## spellbee2

Disappointed a bit from last night, since I probably had my biggest motivation boost and my best daytime practice in a while.

4 NLDs - 4
WBTB - 2

Night 5 Total - 6
Competition Total - 68.5
DJ Comments (Total) - 4





> Have a question concerning RCs. Do they count if they fail? For example, last night I looked at my hand noticing how dream like my whole situation was but I was too hasty and counted improperly making me think it were five as always.



All the dream control points require you to be lucid, so if you were lucid already, failed RCs would count for points. Otherwise, I'd say it doesn't count.

----------


## tblanco

2 NLD
no WBTB
65.5 points total

----------


## LeaoLouro

NLD: 1 point

----------


## Raipat

16.1.->17.1.
2 nld

17.1.->18.1.
1 nld

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I was trying to sleep when I started to sense I was close to dreaming. I stayed still and calm while watching the dream form. By the time the dream formed, I was spinning in a garage. I tried to stop spinning and saw a man I thought might be able to help. Eventually I somehow made it out of the garage and stopped spinning. I saw a koala bear sitting and a polar bear standing on a porch outside a house. I approached the two and the polar bear bit my face and asked what I wanted. I said I wanted to the man I saw earlier and woke up.




WILD-10 points
interact with DC-2 points

night total-13 points
competition total-190 points

----------


## Queen Zukin

*night 5*: had really bad insomnia last night. I did a WBTB but when my alarm clock went off at 4am not even sure if I was asleep and then had to wake up at 7:30am. 
(useless) WBTB: 2 points + 1 non-lucid dream = *3 points*

----------


## Raed3700

*Night 3:* 2 fragment from 2 dreams = 1 point.
*Night 5:* 1 full dream = 1 point.

*Total* = 2 points.

----------


## Silentium

Only non-lucid's again, but at least they were fun!  :smiley: 

*Night 5*

- 2 NLD's: 2 points
- 2 NL fragments: 1 point
- WBTB: 2 points

Total: 5 points

*edit*
holy shit team moon, nice work

----------


## Nebulus

ima not postin was just sex dreams x2 plus wbtb =3pts

----------


## Sivason

Night 5

3 nld, wbtb=5

*Comp total=215*

----------


## Elaol

7 dreams-7 points
*Total today: 7
Total: 35*

----------


## naturespirit

Night 6
WBTB- 2 points
Fragment - 0.5 points

----------


## Nazrax

I had really high hopes for last night. Lots of recall, but no lucids  :Sad: 

Night 5:
8 NLDs: 8 points
1 fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 10.5 points
Competition total: 32 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: [sent as pm]
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-18-12-53-46.jpg

2 fragments = 1
WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
2 chainings = 4
Stabilization = 1
Interact with DC = 2
Eat = 5
Basic summon = 5

Session total: 30
Competition total: 176 + 30 = 206

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 5

DJ Entry - Layer 0, Skyrim, Holographic Tech

2 NLDs - 2 points

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 5*
3 Non-lucids - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
Week 1 Theme (Aliens) - 5 points
*
Night Total: 10 points
Competition Total: 32 points
*

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 5.
NLD: 3 (2pt)
night total: 2pts
Comp total: 22pts

Night Summary:
- Shedding tears as I go through pictures with false relatives.
- I don't identify strongly with the sect but we are gathered around a multi-saw machine and we are self-mutilating for spiritual reasons. It barely hurts, feels more like a scratch. Our work is successful, and a green USB key like device plugged into the machine is fully charged with our suffering. It can now be used by our leader to rule the world. I betray the sect, steal the device and run away knowing they will murder me for this. To ensure my safety, I fly up in the dark sky. I think I considered being in a dream at a very low level at this point but my mental state remained the same.
- Free group project, we just assemble Lego structures on a platform to make a Jungle. I declare this cannot be an acceptable project as we are merely using someone else's work to make the jungle. We divide into two pairs to find a new project. My partner makes immature "projectile" jokes in the bathroom which I am somehow hearing from outside. I decide our project will be to make a "throwing app" where you tell your cellphone where you want to throw and it calculates at what angle you need to throw using parabolic functions. 

I am saddened that I am too busy to read everyone's dreams right now!

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 4*

3 frags, 2 NLDs, WBTB = 5.5 points

*Night 5*

Short Wild, if dream DC mom would not have come maybe I could have interacted with young Anthony  :tongue2:  but oh well..


*Spoiler* for _Wild_: 



After couple of forgotten dreamlets and rolling around trying to have a lucid dream, I fall asleep relatively quickly. From the transitional darkness I'm able to hear speech sounds, which I concentrate on until they make my old room to appear. I find this particularly cool as my dreams usually don't have sound as the first sensory item to appear. It seems as if the sounds were coming from my old pc and are no longer to be heard. My mom comes into the room, trying to distract me and insists she has to clean. I notice a cute DC that reminds me of the young Anthony Kiedis walking around (corridor/room). I tell my mom to come back later, then unfortunately wake up.




2 dreams, wbtb, 1 wild, interact with DC = 16 points 

Comp total: 54.5 points
Comments (number): 1

----------


## Exsolutus

Single non-lucid dream for Wednesday (posting late). Some kind of summer camp, nerf guns, girls who don't care their clothing is not covering anything, etc.

1 point

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5 17th 8pm - 18th 5am(get up for work)

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:10a Retro Old School / Laying in Bed / Ignoring the Door
2:20a Pursued / More of the Same (Old School)
4:40a Chasing About / Water for the Thirsty / Wind at the Window / Great White and the Pirate Captian / Activate Trap

Night Total 5
Contest Total 135

Scariest Moment: the Pirate Captain rides in on a scared up Great White that I remember I scarred up and I'm sure he remembers it was me too
Best Moment: Chasing About (I don't really remember much but it was fun, this was a long and vivid dream)

I have posted Tomorrow off so I will be able to sleep in and Nap (also next Wed off) hopefully I'm well on my way towards 5+ LD in comp  :smiley:  already 3 down  :smiley:

----------


## Eveningsky

This is for the last two days; sorry for not posting yesterday!

Monday:
*1 WILD*: 10 points. However, it didn't last for very long...I need to work on that. 

Tuesday:
*1 Non-lucid, full*: 1 point
*1 Non-lucid fragment*: 1/2 point

Total: 11.5 points

Link to journal entries. Let me know if I messed anything up.

----------


## Mismagius

Yesss, I'm on the Moon Team! \( ^o^)/

Everyone's been doing great so far, congrats!  I'm off to a bit of a slow start unfortunately, but getting back on track, thanks to this competition  :smiley: 

*Three Step Tasks*

Interact with a Dream Character

Element Manipulation (I absolutely love Avatar the last airbender and W.I.T.C.H, been re-watching the latter and reading the graphic novel a lot lately so that should help)

Fly (One of the things I most want to do but still have trouble doing)


*Personal Goals*

Meet My Dream Guide (New)

Save a Dream Character (New)

Pilot the Whizzing Arrow III (New)

Visit Beach City (New)

Enter the world of Wave Race 64 and participate in a race (New)


*Points Thus Far*

Recalled a dream initially on the 13th but had to get up fast, so unfortunately forgot.

14th:

3 non-lucid fragments, one non-luicd dream: 2.5

16th:

2 non-lucid fragments, 1 non-lucid dream:  2

17th:

1 non-lucid dream, 1 non-lucid fragment, WBTB: 3.5

Total: 8

Probably the lowest score-er, sorry Moon team!

Dream from the 17th was pretty cool, involved my family and I visiting an abandoned Earth colony on another planet.  The buildings were rather ordinary looking, filled with everyday items, but it still felt amazing being there.  Had a very wondrous and magical feeling.  Near the end of the dream it somehow turned out to be a fake though, but I like to think my dream family and I were just confused as I'd much rather it be real.

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points 
wbtb = 2 points
yesterdays little sleep killed me and I was just extremely tired all night.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 6*
*2 Dreams*: 2 Points
*2 Fragments*: 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*
Grand Total: 45 + 5 = 50 Points*

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points 
2 Non-LDs: 2 points 
Competition Total: 69 points 

Currently on my night 6 WBTB, I will be trying dream incubation as I attempt WILD

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 6 - LINK TO DJ*

1x ND fragment +1/2pt
1x ND +1pt
1x WILD +10pt
1x DILD +10pt
1x WBTB +2pt

Stabilization +1pt
Interact with DC +2pt
Use ord.obj to perform dream ctrl +5pt (scarf)
Eat smthg +5pt (planet-krapfen) 
Fly +5pt
Super strength +5pt (jump over gate)
Basic summon +5pt (menu/tool bar)

Teleport +10pt
Advanced flying +10pt (high speed from Earth to space)
Advanced summoning +10pt (office building)
Advanced banish +10pt (same)
Advanced object change +10pt (same)

Task of the Year (elephant) +20pt
Personal goal +15pt Crack a planet open NEW

2nd DILD:
Use ord.obj to perform dream ctrl +5pt (car)
Fly +5pt

Total +146.5pt

----------


## oneironautics

night 6
1 1/2 dreampoints
2 wbtbpoints

Comp total 24

----------


## Snehk

*Night 6*

Recalled non lucid dream: 1 point
Recalled non lucid fragment: 0.5 point

*Current total: 6.5 points*

[19-01-2017: 6th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I feel really bad about my performance. i had to get up very early with an alarm at day 4 and 5 and i might stay up too long  :wink2:  today i could sleep in after GF had to go to work so i had a WBTB and a okay lucid. i couldnt remember any goals (on the other hand i didnt prepare myself before bed ...), and while dreaming i thought it were different dreams so i can do same Dreamcontrol several time...

*Night 4*
Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point


*Night 5*
Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point


*Night 6*
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Fly - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Telekinesis - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Basic Summoning - 5 points

*Night Total - 60 points* 
DJ Entry

*Competition Total - 196 points*

so far i think i should be intermediate and with an availability of 2-3... BUT there are good news. i stopped with smoking now and therefore my sleeping hygiene should get way better every day now. and with this comes meditation and better intention setting so my recall and goalmanagemend should improve now hopefully. 
i need to get more excited about this comp. i think i nearly didnt read any DJ entry or post here... will change that NOW!  :smiley:

----------


## Cookino

*Night 6:*
1 NLD: 1
First DILD: 10
Second DILD: 5
WBTB: 2 
Telekinesis + 1st step: 10
Super Strength: 5
Reality Check/Stabilization: 1

*Night Total: 34 points.*

DJ link.
Finally did a proper WBTB! Also did my 1st step task, yay!

----------


## DannyCool

Night 6

 1 full dreams: 1 point
 1 fragment: 1/2 point
 1 WBTB: 2 points
 Total: 3 1/2 points

Grand Total for Competition: 19 points

----------


## spellbee2

Another disappointing night. Pulling out my secret weapon tonight though - sleeping in!

2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 6 Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 72.5 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 4

On a positive note, in one of my NLDs I was recruited through a contact at work to be a secret agent, complete with gadgets like an invisible knife and heavy weapons training. So that was pretty neat.

----------


## dolphin

0 points. Too much on my mind tonight to be aware of anything.

----------


## huga

sry for being late 

Three step tasks:
-basic fly
-basic super speed
-basic change gravity

Personal goals:
-Jumping high and seeing my city like Halk
-Having some woohoo with a dream character 
-live in our previous home

POINTS :
14th: a full nonLD dream=1
15th: nothing 
16th: Three full nonLD dream =3, a fragment =0.5, WBTB=2
17th: a fragment = 0.5,  WBTB=2

18th: a full nonLD dream =1,  a fragment =0.5
First Wild=10,Basic banishing =5, basic change gravity Flight* =5,  WBTB=2, completing first task=5,

*A technicality, but from your DJ entry it sounds more like flight. Plus, that would satisfy your first 3-step task (remember, they must be completed _in order_) - spellbee2

19th: a fragment=0.5, WBTB=2

TOTAL POINTS : 40

----------


## Sivason

Night 6
SP Like Scary Lucid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 nld, wbtb=4
WILD=10
night total=14

*Comp total=215+14=229*

----------


## Zoob

Night III: 2 dreams
Night IV: X
Night V: 1 dream
Night VI: X

----------


## lunagoddess

Nughts 5&6:
2 dreams=2
2 fragments=1
Night totals=3

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-19 10:59 -- Alien battle, number prompt, checking goals on tablet in bed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9696

1 NLD = 1
Dream theme = 5 (aliens in non-lucid portion, in battle)
WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
RC = 1
Use electronic device = 5

Session total: 24
Competition total: 206 + 24 = 230

----------


## Shabby

Another 1 point for recall of a single dream. But tonight I'm going to actively attempt inducing a lucid again!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 6

DJ Entry - WILD, Layer 3 Minor | Traffic, Lost Green Rock

1 NLD - 1 point
WILD - 10 points
Stabilization - 1 point
Teleport - 10 points (three-step task), +10 points (advanced task)
Advanced Summoning (busy traffic) - 10 points
Time Control - 10 points
Advanced Object Changing - 10 points

subtotal: 62 points

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 5 0
Night 6
WBTB 2
3 dreams 3
2 fragments 1
Night total= 6    Contest total = 69

----------


## naturespirit

Night 7

2 points WBTB
0.5 points fragment

2.5 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6 18th 8pm - 19th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:00a Stolen Car / Stolen Phone / Speaker Thing / Long Baby
3:40a Bus / Kids / Squirrel / Holding Front of Bus / Bell Doesn't Work / Late for School / Need Schedule / Need Card / Hot Girls / Tongue Swipe
8:45a Criminal In Castle / Rewind / Fugitive in Fortress / Capture with Lasso-like Leash
10:20a House / Sister / Wrong Cloths / Chase / Coworker / Brother / Hiding Under Mattresses / Furniture Taken
2:15p Bus With Sensei / Schedule Dreams / Folding Chair Beds / Dead Pet / Junk Yard / Glass Elevator / Stuff for Sale / Bouncing Balls / Police Helicopter Spot Light

+10 First DILD 4:35a (Birds and Pencil/Pen)
+15 TOTM Advanced I Ask a Pencil to Draw Something
+5 Second DILD 11:40a (Double Lucid)
+1 Stabilization
+10 Advanced Flight


*Spoiler* for _LD--Birds and Pencil/Pen_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid 
I am in a bathroom and I notice some ants, I splash water on them, then I notice one of my birds swimming in water, I rescue it when I turn there are some cages and in them two smaller versions of this bird, one of them is medium sized and stuck in the bars, the other is quite small in a cage behind it  I become lucid [+10 First DILD], I look at the stuck bird and it becomes unstuck and is in its cage, I open a bigger cage and put the rescued bird in.  I remember one of the tasks of the month and focus on this I come out of the bathroom into another room expecting to find a pencil, there is a dresser and on it are many pens and a pencil, there is some marked on paper too.  I tell the pencil to draw but it does nothing.  I try to telekinesis it up right but it does nothing.  I set it on its tip but it falls over, I set it on its tip again and it stands there, I tell it to draw but it does nothing (occasionally it transforms into a pen and pencil back and forth at times tho, mostly a pen, and later a bit of something else).  I tell it to draw and it begins to draw.  It is making marks on the paper some pencil like but mostly like ink, I move for a better position to observe.  I can now see that it is drawing a house.  It has chosen to draw in orthogonal style mostly from the top view, a good bit of front, and a bit of the left side.  After it draws an orthogonal picture of a ranch style house [+15 TOTM Advanced I Ask a Pencil to Draw Something], it draws some cornices on it.  Then it begins to draw a water feature behind the house.  It is now mostly a pen but it is filled with actual water, the water flows out from the pen and forms irrigation channels, with vegetation splashing itself into existence in between.  It is now drawing a full fledged FarmVille style scene in this way.  I begin to lose the dream  I Wake up 

Estimated Lucid Time 1-2 minutes




*Spoiler* for _LD--Double Lucid_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid 
I am in a line to get some concert tickets and there is a guy wearing cold weather cloths like a homeless person in front of me, I turn and look there is a girl behind me, when I look back the guy has a hole to under the stadium where he clearly lives to keep warm.  Suddenly the vendors turn on a light show and have up on the screen some ticket for an already sold out event at some high price and hold an auction for it, this causes the line to break up a bit, when the auction is over I move forward but there is a wall at the end of the line and people are walking up from the other side, I walk around the wall and get close to the front, I see a huge roll of concert tickets for the sold out concert, I grab one and it looks a bit torn up, the roll of them turns into a pile of messed up tickets.  The dream begins to fade   I realize I am dreaming [+5 Second DILD] but am now in the void, I am rubbing my hands together [+1 Stabilization], I notice I am slowly feeling like I am lying down instead of the previous standing, I continue to rub but start to get up, I end up on my knees but it feels so like reality that I assume I am under the sheets and kneeling on my knees, I give up and false awaken  I lose consciousness and likely some memory of the dream... I am near a pile of blankets and pillows and begin to look for snakes, I see what look like some but they are pillows, then I see one move I grab at it but it is fluffy, it is the tail of a calico cat, I grab the cat I walk to a nearby place where two different people are pushing small pug like dogs in baby carriages filled with water the dogs are swimming with just their heads out, one says to the other "O we have the same kind" I put down the cat, when it walks off I see two fish under where it had been, I walk with them to a small pool that is filled with a bit of algae I put them in, then I notice motion it is a large Plecostomus Fish.  Next I head to what looks like a building missing a back wall there is like a stair cage to enter on the next floor, I try to climb but notice one of the arms breaks free, I try to reattach it with the metal hooks that came free but it won't work.  I decide I'll have to go around the building then I realize I'll have to walk all the way around a large woods, I begin to think about dreams, and think Maybe I should set way points for dreams, in case I dream I am here I can use as teleportation anchors, I begin to walk down a gentle slope of a huge valley with the woods along the side, I think what if this was a dream, I run and jump into the air I become Lucid, and then fly I gather speed and am flying at great speed [+10 Advanced Flight] across the valley seeing many buildings and things as I speed along  I wake up.

Estimated Total Lucid Time <1 min (mostly void the rest flying)



Night Total 48
Contest Total 183

----------


## Sensei

DREAM OF FUN AND AWESOMENESS
Night 7
Dreams = 0
WBTB = 2 points
Personal goal (read a short story) = 15 points
TOTM = 15 points 
TOTY? = 20 points
2nd and 3rd 3 step goal = 25 points

DILD = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
adv object changing (spaceship to flying saucer spaceship) = 10 points
electronic device = 5 points
eat something = 5 points
unlisted control (hacking the computer with dream powers) = 5 points
partial transform (my clothes and face) = 5 points
adv TK = 10 points
element control = 10 points
teleport = 10 points
Adv flying = 10 points
time control = 10 points
adv summon = 10 points

DILD = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
electronic device = 5 points
unspecified control = 5 points

total = 196 points

Comp total = 196 + 259 = 455 points

New 3 step
element man
ADV TK
time control

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 6.
NLD: 3 (3pt)
WBTB: 1 (2pts)
night total: 5pts
Comp total: 27pts

Night Summary:
Most vivid: Closing doors
Most dark: Vampire sucking the blood from a girl's face, who had been warned by a hallucination of herself.
Most light: Brother and cousin setting up a theatrical piece with song and the like.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Night 7:

1x ND fragment +1/2pt
1x WBTB +2pt

Total +2.5pt

----------


## Snehk

*Night 7*

Recalled non lucid dream: 1 point

*Current total: 7.5 points*

[20-01-2017: 7th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DannyCool

Night 7

 1 pain in the shoulder: 0 points
 1 fragment: 1/2 point

 Total: 1/2 points

 Grand Total for Competition: 19 1/2 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 7*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*5 Fragments:* 2,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*+3 DJ Comments:* 1 Point

*Grand Total: 50 + 7,5 = 57,5 Points*

----------


## miserymeat

*Night 3*
No Recall

*Night 4*
2 Fragments - 1
WBTB - 2

*Night 5*
No Recall

*Night 6*
3 NLD - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
FIRST LUCID EVER!!!
SSILD/DILD - 10
RC - 1 
Interact with DC - 2
Ask for advice - 5+5 
Fly - 5+10 
Use electronic device - 5 

When I was getting a running start to fly, I moved at like 2x speed... Does that count as super speed? Yes. +5 - spellbee2

Total - 51 56 

Competition Total - 59.5 64.5

----------


## oneironautics

night 7

1 dream
comp total 25
dj comments 4

----------


## Cookino

*Night 7:*
NLD: 1WBTB: 2*Night total: 3 points.*

----------


## dolphin

5 NLDs-5 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up and I could see my room through my closed eyelids. I got up and tried to jump through the floor into a void, but my body felt heavy and I was only able to jump halfway through the floor. A dog I live with, a Chihuahua mix, came into the room and dragged me out of the floor. I asked her to give me a massage and she asked me what that was. I said it was where rubbed my body to relax me. The dog took three long strokes with her head against my stomach and I woke up.



DILD-10 points
interact with DC-2 points

*night total*-17 points
*competition total*-207 points

----------


## atramentis

AW YEAHHHH I had a lucid dream completely out of the blue!! 

First DILD of the Night: *10 points*
WBTB (failed): *2 points*
Reality Check / Stabilization: *1 point*
First chosen task (basic summoning): *5 points* +5 for the task itself - spellbee2
Second chosen task (eat/drink the thing I summoned): *10 points* +5 for the task itself - spellbee2
Telekinesis: *5 points*
TOTAL: *33 43 points*

Comp total: *36 46 points*

----------


## Shabby

Fragment + WBTB = 2.5 pts

----------


## lunagoddess

Finally had a lucid dream, although it was super short. 

1 DILD = 10
1 NLD = 1
1 wbtb = 2

Competition total = 26


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



http://http://www.dreamviews.com/blo...n-lucid-79723/

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 -- Outside our house at night, on bike around loop, upstairs grand bedroom - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9697

DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2
Basic summoning = 5

Session total: 17
Competition total: 230 + 17 = 247

----------


## Nebulus

1 NLD = 1pt

night six - work dreamz - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaol

Night 6
8 dreams: 8 points
WBTB: 2 points
*Today:* 10
*Total:* 45

----------


## Nazrax

Night 6:
2 NLDs: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 5 points

Night 7:
I remembered a couple of dreams, but I chose not to record them because I _wanted_ to forget, so no points there ...
2 Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 3 points

Competition total: 40 points

----------


## Raipat

18.1.->19.1.

2 NLD => 2 pts.
WBTB (failed) => 2pts.

19.1. -> 20.1.

WBTB => 2pts.
1st WILD of the night => 10

1st DILD => 10
RC => 1
interact with DC => 2
chain LD/catch FA => 2
basic unsummoning (myself) => 5

DJ Entry:
night 19.1.->20.1.2017 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## naturespirit

Night 8

Finally a lucid!
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/natu...g-lucid-79732/
WILD - 10 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 13:57 -- Inflatable speedboat, asking the wrong question - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9698

I tried to do my next dream goal on my 4-item quick-list, but misremembered it.  ::|: 

Still got some points, though, and another success with my induction technique. (seriously, it's working way better than I expected... really look forward to seeing if it works for other people later on)

WBTB = 2
DILD = 5
Unspecified dream control = 5 (using mental speech command to cause item to be stored in backpack)
Fly = 5
1 chaining = 2
Basic summoning = 5 (willing friend to appear outside our front door)
Stabilization = 1 (willing scene/vision back into existence)
Interact with DC = 2 (tackling said friend)

Session total: 27
Competition total: 247 + 27 = 274

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 7

DJ Entry - Snow

1 NLD - 1 point

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 6*

5 frags, 3 nlds, wbtb = 2.5 + 3 + 2 = 7.5 points

Cool nld with dragons and talking trees  :smiley: 

Dragons, sharks, talking trees, and Captain Morgain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Night 7*

4 frags, 1 Nld, wbtb, dild, 3 step task part I - telekinesis (5+5)
= 2 + 1 + 2 + 10 + 10=25 points

Good level of awareness, although dream was shorter than hoped for. Weird musical reminders. 

Huge tire, subliminal dream signs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total: 87 points
Comments (#): 4

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 7.
NLD: 2 (2pt)
night total: 2pts
Comp total: 29pts

Night summary
Most vivid: Swinging on a wire swing in living room with real and false siblings. 

Well, good job to all other earthlings, making up for me and all.  :smiley:

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 6*
2 Non-lucids - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

Night Total: 4 points

*Night 7*
Nothing
*
Competition Total: 36 points*

----------


## Exsolutus

Dreams for Thursday and Friday: Hodgepodge 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Should be:
3 points - 3 Non-Lucids
10 points - 1 Lucid
Total: 13 points

----------


## Sivason

Night 7

Very Nice Date with my Dream Guide - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB=2
DILD(10), interact(2), adv summon(10), control DC(5)=27
Night total=29
*
Comp total 229+29= 258*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 7 19th 8pm - 20th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams (not counting the theme dream below)

9:25p Private Drive / Pickup / Backing Out / Mansion Window
10:30p Checklist Revue / Recording
4:10a Carloads of Kids / Plate Rotation / Food Passing / Management / Hidden Path to Valley / Girls with Slacks

Night Total 5
Contest Total 188

Stupidest Lucid Miss: when the video of the Hidden Path to the Valley played, I swear it was begun with Sargon of Akkad's digital animation Start

----------


## spellbee2

My secret weapon misfired last night. But I'm reloaded for a second try.

4 NLDs - 4
WBTB - 2

Night 7 Total - 6 pts
Competition Total - 78.5 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 5

Dreams in order from cool to dumb to weird:
1. I'm a secret agent (continuation of spy dream from last night), snooping on Russian terrorists plotting an attack.
2. I'm with a buddy of mine, reminiscing on old messages we sent each other in high school.
3. I'm at Trump's inauguration, but a lot of protesters are shouting so loud I can't hear anything going on.
4. I'm at a post-inauguration party, swing dancing with Barbara Bush - but the DJ accidentally puts on the Chicken Dance.


*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
We're coming up quickly on week 2 of the competition, which officially starts Saturday night at 8PM. I have posted this week's new challenges and dream theme in the OP, so read up and get ready to accomplish them.

Also, if you haven't already, you can post a new set of 3-step tasks for week 2 of the competition. Remember that the same difficulty requirements apply as before.

Finally, as an added bit of surprise, I have *doubled* the points awarded to the leaders in each league at the end of the competition (100 for 1st, 50 for 2nd, 30 for 3rd). Which means capturing that top spot is more important than ever.
*---------------------------------*

----------


## Eveningsky

Update: I didn't earn any points these last few days. Sorry team. :/
I really need to change up my strategies, I think.

And probably try and sleep more. No, definitely try and sleep more. The weekend should help with this.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

night 8

5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
total = 18 points

In the dream I was at my old job and realized that I was dreaming. I checked my hands for an RC and then woke up. :/

----------


## Yukita

I tried a wbtb last nightCX didn't work, but i had a dream before I woke up for the wbtb:3

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 11:26 -- Play, fly through ground, drive car, fly and fight in forest - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9699

DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2
Fully phase through big solid object = 10 (flying up through ground with eyes open to reach surface)
Stabilize = 1 (while flying up through the ground, to keep dream stable)
Fly = 5 (multiple instances throughout the dream)
[Use electronic device = 5? Does driving a car count as using an electronic device? Technically it has electronics in it, but I doubt this counts.] Yes - spellbee2
Unspecified dream control = 5 (emitting the energy spheres from my hands)
[Dream theme = 5? Not sure if this counts. The jumping clam thing showed this time in a strange scene, which was first visited in a lucid dream months ago where it was clearly not earth and had alien creatures. It also had different behavior than an earth clam (obviously)--however it did have a similar appearance.] If you're sure it was like a previous dream, I'll take your word for it. - spellbee2

Too bad I was a bit too early to get points for the body-of-water dream theme, from the visit to the lake.  :smiley: 

Session total: 43
Competition total: 274 + 43 = 317

P.S. I'm getting better at staying in lucid dreams longer! So much better than the 10-second lucids that I kept getting for so long.

----------


## naturespirit

Week 2 

Three step tasks
Teleport
Advanced Flying
Advanced Summoning

 :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

For Mars! I met "Sensei"  ::cookiemonster:: 

*Night 8*:tropicalboxer:
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*WBTB(success)*: 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Reality Check:* 1 Point
*Chain a Lucid Dream:* 2 Points
*Interact with a Dream Character:* 2 Points
*Fly:* 5 Points
*Basic Summoning:* 5 Points
*Telekinesis:* 5 Points
*1st Three-Step Task:* 5 Points
*2nd Three-Step Task:* 10 Points
*Mass Telekinesis:* 10 Points
*Element Manipulation:* 10 Points
*Meet an Enemy:* 5 Points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I get up from my bed, it's dark. I plug my nose and breath through it successfully. Yes! Finally fell asleep after 2+ hours. I get up and do a 3-Finger reminder: Stop- Remember- Goal. I can't recall the goal though so I move into another room. I see myself in a mirror and I'm wearing my best winter outfit while indoors. I rub my hands, touch the walls and even kiss some metal object, because I'm so happy lol. I look around wondering how weird it is that I'm inside my own mind ( still doing this ). I think how my sleeping body is just laying down and I'm... here. I then proceed to try to make my hair. I want to see how good I can make it look in a dream. I move five separate combs in the air with my mind to do my hair. It feels pretty awesome actually. I start waking up.

I don't do anything and I return to my bedroom after a few seconds. I get up again and head outside, or rather I just appear there. I take off into the air and soar slightly above the front yard of the institute in which I'm sleeping at. The scenery is a bit different, there's no trees when in reality the yard is filled with them. Some new apartment buildings too nearby. I focus on a rather large new building and point my hand towards it making a lifting-gesture. The two story building lifts into the air with ease. I throw it away and there's another building right under it, and another, and another and another. I just keep flipping the buildings into the air one after the another. I remember my three-step tasks. I make sure I do them in the right order. I imagine a yellow door to appear in to the ground beneath me and as I look down it's there. Next is telekinesis so I flick the door up from the ground with my finger. I falsely remember the third task to be mass telekinesis. I then fly downwards above a small hill, saying out loud : " It's not even cold" while looking at my hands, though it should be. Feels nice. I come to a lake which is not where it is supposed to be. This one is on the left-hand side of the institute where in reality it is behind it. I make a gesture with my hand again and a meter tall sheet of the _whole lake_(5km diameter) rises up in to the air. Wo. I drop it. Sploosh. The water starts rising intensely after the sheet merges back into the rest of the lake. I wave my hand down and the lake settles back. I even it out to where it was in the beginning. 

I land under an apple tree next to a large boat. I turn my back and say: " I want to meet Sensei." I then turn around and there really is a character behind me. We start approaching each other, he's a youngish teen boy with his hands in his pockets. Not only that, but he's not actually a real person in a sense: I think this is the first time I meet a 3D'ish video game character in real life quality. I only get an "Oh wow" out of my mouth. "Yea, I know" "Sensei" replies. I eye-ball the weird "graphics" of him. I mean, if you've ever played Borderlands that what he's appearance looks like. He kinda gives a Waking Life-movie vibe for some reason too; like dreaming is his second nature or something/ he's been here so many times before. " Ssoo are you dreaming now too ( in real life )?" I ask him. Can't remember what he replies, but he gives three pieces of dialogue. Some old man comes to speak to him, which I find relieving, since suddenly I had began to feel awkward. I couldn't  come up with anything to say. I take a few steps to the side and turn around again. ".... I want to meet dolphin." I got really point oriented. I turn around, no one's there. I grunt out: " Come one I want to meet dolphin" while squeezing a hand railing. I quickly calm myself, this is not how I act in real life. I have an idea and I say to myself happily: " Ohhh - we could have a dream fight too, wonder what it would be like."  :idea2:  I get excited, but there's no one behind me. 




*Grand Total: 57,5 + 74 = 131,5 Points*

----------


## oneironautics

night 8
3 dreams

comp total 28
dj com total 8

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 8 - LINK TO DJ*

1x ND +1pt
1x DILD +10pt
2x WILD +15pt

2x RC +2pt (one per dream)
Use electronic device +5pt (phone)
Use ordinary day object for Dream Ctrl +5pt (phone)
Fly +5pt
Super strength +5pt
Super speed +5pt
Basic summoning +5pt (bottle)
Basic banish +5pt (bottle again)
*EDIT: +* Full transform +10pt (dragon)

Advanced object changing +10pt (parking)


Total: +83pt *EDIT:* (Upd)


*Week 2 3-step task:*

- Full Transformation
- Time Control
- Mass Telekinesis

*EDIT:* 
1. Corrected Night# from 7 to 8
2. Added transform score

----------


## Snehk

*Night 8*

Recalled non lucid dream: 1 point
Recalled non lucid fragment: 0.5 point

*Current total: 9 points*

[21-01-2017: 8th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

adding:
use my necklace (new)

----------


## Zoob

Night ?

2 dreams and 1 fragment

Before bed this night I thought about running dark souls game capped at 20 fps, similar to playstation 2 games, and voila, I dreamt of dark souls being all cinematic, raw and cool, at 20 fps. It was just a fleeting thought, but it had an impact on my dreams and it shows, I'm not completely helpess over my dreams after all. 

That said, I'll just try to increase my dream recall up to 3-4 vivid dreams or more, without breaking in spirit over lack of lucids.


That concludes uninteresting observations no one will bother with.

----------


## Nebulus

night 8? 3 NLD + WBTB = 5pts

night 7 - Electric puffballs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaol

Night 7:
4 dream-4 points
*Total: 4
Total competition: 49*

----------


## GenghisKhan

> DREAM OF FUN AND AWESOMENESS
> Night 7
> Dreams = 0
> WBTB = 2 points
> Personal goal (read a short story) = 15 points
> TOTM = 15 points 
> TOTY? = 20 points
> 2nd and 3rd 3 step goal = 25 points
> 
> ...



Wow, awesome score, grats Sensei !

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 8*

2 Dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragments: 1/2 Point
WBTB: 2 Points
+3 DJ Comments: 1 Point
Total: 5 1/2 Points

*Grand Total: 25points*

----------


## Cookino

*Night 8:*
WBTB: 2*Night total: 2 points*

Had some dreams, but got lazy and didn't write them down, so I forgot them.

----------


## dolphin

*New 3 step tasks*
-Teleport
-Element Manipulation
-Full Transformation


5 NLDs-5 points

splendid comp night 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD-10 points
flying-5 points

DILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
TOTM-15 points

*night total*-59 points
*competition total*-266 points

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 8*
2 Fragments - 1 point
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 14 points
Competition Total: 50 points*

----------


## AndresLD

Sorry guys, school has been a bit too busy and hadn't had a chance to log my points. I keep disappointing myself and letting my team down  :Sad: , no lucids since Day 1.

*Night 6*
WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points

*Night 7*
WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points

*Night 8*
WBTB: 2 points
1 Non-LD: 1 point

*Competition Total: 80 points*

Only got 5.5 hours of sleep last night and might be going hiking or snowboarding tomorrow so probably won't get much sleep either  :Sad: . I promise my next LD will be big

*Week 2 Three Step Task*
- Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object 
- Advanced Flying 
- Mass Telekinesis

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-21 11:29 -- Map, meteors, wake-up, pink triangles, back in apartment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9701

DILD = 5
RC = 1
Interact with DC = 2 (holding younger brother)
Use electronic device = 5 (checking text file)
Unspecified dream control = 5? (using my will to control the exploration of the pink-triangles visual field)
Dream theme = 5 (aliens -- still before sat 8pm for me) I had counted the previous dream theme in the same "night". - spellbee2

Too bad the meteors landing with aliens in them was not caused by me, as that might have fulfilled the "Cause a world-ending meteor shower" goal.  ::-P: 

Session total: 23
Competition total: 307? + 23? = 330 335

----------


## naturespirit

A man walking on a pool - non-lucid Spellbee's Splendid Comp Night #9, 2017 DJ #18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

fragment - 0.5 points
WBTB -  2 points
non-lucid - 1 point
weekly theme - 5 points

TOTAL: 8.5 points

----------


## Shabby

Bagh, stress. 

WBTB = 2 pts

----------


## spellbee2

Another misfire. Gonna take my secret weapon back to the shop to get it repaired.

4 NLDs - 4
WBTB - 2

Night 8 Total - 6 pts
Competition Total - 84.5 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 5

----------


## Sivason

Night 8

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...surfing-79767/

wbtb(2)wild(10)super flight(10) 3rd step(15)teleport(10)adv summon(10)elemental(10)ordinary object to do control' ice board to shoot wave up so it would freeze as a sculpture(5)



*Comp total 258+72=330*

----------


## Corona

starting late, sooo:
3 Steps:
- Full Transformation
- Teleport
- Mass Telekinesis

Personal Goals
- see my dream guide
- start a new branch of my thought palace
- learn to shuffle dance

Personal old goals:

- create a new outfit
- compose a new music piece
- revisit a thought palace gallery

----------


## cooleymd

Day 8 20th 8pm - 21st 8pm

+2 WBTB

+.5 Fragment 9:30p

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:00a Jungle War / Dead Relative / Seek Ammo / Run Hide
1:55a Club Warfare / Spaceship Pilots Flee / One Killed / Brain Damaged Club Swinger
3:05a Space Hunter Mercenary / Tripped him Took Freeze Gun / Froze him / Arm Band Becomes Full Arm Armor / I'm Under Mind Control / Assume his Mission
3:35a Buffet Winding Down / Walking in Dark / Birds Land on Me / Put in Cage / Fight with Finches / Help Injured Bird
9:00a Game / Color Changing Pen / Draw Rabbit / $100-200 Goals
10:30a Spaceship Like Game / Flying Ship Around / Must Raise Shield / Must Reach Gate / Must Destroy Skull and Flame
11:30a Room of Many Finches / Car with Telescope / Business Deal Negotiation / Father and Kids / Insane Asylum Contraptions
5:30p Shopping at Strange Store / Fabulous Wooden Carvings / Friend Claiming Great Dreaming Skills / Friend on Driveway
7:50p Edge of Cliff at Sea / Manager ridding on Horse / Dog Plays with Horse / Place Dog in Vehicle

+10 First DILD 9:40a (Third Step Triple Fail)
+1 Jump Test
+5 Fly


*Spoiler* for _LD--Third Step Triple Fail_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was cashing rabbits along a long trail of rooms and obstacles it is some sort of a survival game, I catch the rabbit but it soon turns into a crow and begins to bite me on my left side, It is painful, I eventually pull it off my side and toss it I knew I was dreaming I jump in the air [+1 Jump Test] I return slowly to the ground, I jump much higher and fly [+5 Flight] a bit, then I jump a third time to great height and return to ground.  I am in a back yard, I try to walk thru a large metal chair (fail), I try to walk thru a crate like box (fail), then finally I try to walk thru a shed wall (fail)
 
estimated lucid time < 1min



Night Total 27.5
Contest Total 215.5

**************************************************  *********
Guess I better reset my 3 step and go with advanced flight since I have been flying well (no failure to launch so far  :smiley:  )
*New 3 step tasks*
  -Minor Summonation
  -Eat Something
  -Advanced Flight
**************************************************  *********

Scariest Moment: Run Hide, I stuffed my dead relative into one vine covered pipe and then jumped into another and then crawled to awakening
Best Non Lucid Moment: Fabulous Wooden Carvings, just one of those scenes with so much detail, when you wake up you know that if you could carve like that you would be a master
Stupidest Lucid Miss: Insane Asylum Contraptions, basically the crazy people were starped to wheeled devices so they could move around but still be constrained

----------


## Sivason

Three Step: 1 phase through object : 2 full transformation : 3 time control

I will try to get them, but I find these skills more challenging then the rest of the tasks.

----------


## Sensei

good luck spellbee! check out my new threads in my sig for some help with inducing.  :Peek: 

Dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
summon = 5 points
Stabilize = 1 point
DEILD chain = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
super strength = 5 points
unspecified control (healing) = 5 points
electronic = 5 points
teleport = 10 points

total = 49 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_ : 



I realize that it is a dream, I am in a place similar to a black ops 3 map, but I don't have a gun. I see someone with an syringe running at me, so I dodge him and still with a little bit of non aware movement. I grab the syringe and stab him with it. he drops, I quickly refill it with a quick spell that makes it replenish, but it takes a few seconds. Two more people rush in. One of them has a knife, the other has something that I cant see. They dont see me and they both walk towards a wall. I jump in and stab the one carrying the knife with the syringe, I then stab the other, but it is empty. he pulls out a dremel  and hits the button, shoving it at me. i drop the syringe and use one hand to grab the arm holding the tool and the other to hit him the face. another man rushed in and grabs my arm that hit the guy. the dremel is getting closer to me, so I drop to the ground, taking both guys with me abd I reach for the knife that the second guy I killed had. the dremel gets close to me, but I dodge it, the fourth guy has my arm still, but I use the knife to cut him and he lets go. he grabs a small rotating plasma saw. it doesnt make much sense that he wouldnt have used that at first, but oh well. I circle around, keeping him in my sights and making sure the other didnt get behind me. I jump at him and throw the knife, it fixes into his arm and I grab his tool and chop him across the chest. he drops. the guy with the dremel rams into me during this and I lose my weapons. I end up on the ground while he is bringing the dremel to my face. I keep my strength to match his and make sure it doesnt flare up like it did last time. He realizes that it is not working and moves it around to my hand holding his arm. I try to stop him, but it goes straight down my right index finger and tgrough the bone. It does it really slowly and painfully. I do ehat I can to stop it from cutting all the way through, but by the time I get it away it is barely hanging on. I slam my head into his face and push the dremel into his eye socket. I heal my finger. I imagine this is the last enemy and jump out of the video game. I am at my old gym and I lose stability. I get it back and start playing ball. Then I lose the dream and DEILD back for some more ball. 




my finger kept hurting through my whole wbtb, but then after going back to sleep it fixed. phantom pain hurts!

----------


## oneironautics

night 9

3 dreams

Comp total 31
dj com total 8


dream highlight nld  was in a bar/billjard place, somebody sitting at my table was knitting gloves with 6 fingers looked around everybody had 6 fingers.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 9*
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*2 Fragment*: 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*+3 DJ Comments:* 1 Point

*Grand Total: 131,5 + 7 = 138,5 Points*

----------


## Snehk

*Night 9*

Recalled non lucid dream: 1 point

*Current total: 10 points*

[22-01-2017: 9th competition night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaol

Day 8
3 dreams-3 points
Total: 3
*Total comp: 52*

----------


## Shabby

1 point for recalling a dream.

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 9*

2 Fragments: 1 point

*Grand Total for Competition: 26 points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Got two vaccine injections on Thursday and got sick from it with fever and chills the night from Thursday to Friday with wakings every 30min with no real dreams. was exhausted on Friday and slept like a stone the night to Saturday. the good thing is i have the feeling that my recall is getting better finally and i notice more wakenings but could be just the rem rebound from previous nights... but i think its the first  :wink2:  too bad i could complete the weekly task :/ hoped for it but new week new chances! 

*Night 7*
WBTB - 2 points
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point

*Night 8*
Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
RC - 1 point


*Spoiler* for _short low awareness lucid_: 



i am at a party outdoors. there is a guy i know in waking. he had some meat over a fire. we sit on a big bed with another two guys and talk. they talk and i sit. they stand up and i decide to go too. because i go the last guy next to me gets up too. i stand up and notice my boots are gone. i know exactly where i put them. while i look for the place where they been the landscape morphes a little right infront of my eyes. i think this has to be the effecte of the lsd a friend gave me same dream earlier. but i find it weird and think this might be a dream and do a nosepinch. and yes i can breath thru it. so if this is a dream i can summon my boots back. i "know" they are right behind me. i turn around and no shoes. again i expect them to be in a bush near me. i go there an look inside the bush but again no boots. i keep on looking for  them some time more and try to find/summon them until i wake up or the dream continues non lucid....




*Night 9*

Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 points
Remember 4 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 4 points
WBTB - 2 points


*Competition Total - 223 points*

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 8
NLD: 1 (1pt)
night total: 1pt


Day 9
NLD: 2 (2pt)
night total: 2pts

Comp total: 32pts

Well, the going is hard this time around...  :tongue2:

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 9*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
3 Non-lucids - 3 points
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 point
Push hand through a solid object - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 23.5 points
Competition Total: 73.5 points*

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 9 - LINK TO DJ*

1x ND +1pt
2x WILD +10pt +15pt

Interact with DC +2pt
Fly +5pt
Change gravity +5pt
Super speed +5pt
Unspecified dream ctrl +5pt (walk on air)

Phase through solid object +10pt (window)
Mass telekinesis +10pt
Time Control +10pt
Full transform +10pt

All 3-steps task +20pt +30pt

Total: +93pt +108pt

----------


## dolphin

I tried element manipulation and I manipulated some juice but not in the way I intended. I wasn't sure whether I got points for that or not so I didn't count it.

5 NLDs-5 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I was trying to fall asleep when my bedroom faded into view in front of my closed eyelids. I got out of bed and jumped into the void under the floor. I fell while waiting for a new dream scene to form. My fall slowed down and a dream scene of a living room formed. I gently landed and started walking. I saw a few drink dispensers filled with what looked like fruit juice. I took a small plastic cup, poured me some juice and had a drink. It didn't taste like much. I thought about what my next dream goal was and remembered it was element manipulation. I went back and put some more juice in my cup and tried to solidify it into jello, gently shaking the cup to see if it solidified. I saw the liquid disappear into thin air and I woke up.




WILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
1st of 3 step-5 points
drink something-5 points

*night total*-35 points
*competition total*-301 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 9:*
3 Dreams: 31 Fragment: 0.5WBTB: 2*Night total:* 5.5 points

No lucids, but better recall this time, at least.

----------


## Nebulus

5 NLDS + WBTB = 7pts

night 9 - Hogwarts local rail network - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total = 27+5+5+4+3+1+7 = 52pts

----------


## lunagoddess

3 NLD = 3
1 Fragment = 0.5

3.5

competition total = 26

----------


## Zoob

this night: 1 dream and 4 fragments

----------


## Sivason

Night 9

I suppose getting lucid every night is too much to expect. I do not even remember any dreams, sigh.

wbtb=2

*Comp Total 330+2=332*

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-22 11:27 -- Square-root attempt, gather stones, vast ocean, gargoyle sensei - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9705

I seemed to have met Sensei in this dream, though... shape-shifting as a knight/gargoyle. Also, he didn't speak, so I'm going to try this again later, targeting a human form.

WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2
Use electronic device = 5 (fridge)
Unspecified dream control = 5 (firing ropes from my hands)
Dream theme = 5 (looked out at ocean from cliff)
Meet an enemy = 5 (Sensei, as the shape-shifting knight/gargoyle I tackled; he reacted to my assertions, but didn't vocally confirm his identity, so I understand if not counted though)

Session total: 34
Competition total: 335 + 34 = 369

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
We're coming up quickly on week 2 of the competition, which officially starts Saturday night at 8PM. I have posted this week's new challenges and dream theme in the OP, so read up and get ready to accomplish them.

Also, if you haven't already, you can post a new set of 3-step tasks for week 2 of the competition. Remember that the same difficulty requirements apply as before.

Finally, as an added bit of surprise, I have *doubled* the points awarded to the leaders in each league at the end of the competition (100 for 1st, 50 for 2nd, 30 for 3rd). Which means capturing that top spot is more important than ever.
*---------------------------------*[/QUOTE]

New Three Step Tasks:

-Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing
-Mass Telekinesis 
-Time Control

these tasks are more difficult for me so probably i will need several attempts


Go Team Earth get those big points for leader ranks  ::D:

----------


## cooleymd

Day 9 21st 8pm - 22nd 3pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:15a Constructing a Dream Vehicle
3:25a Fitness Guy Throws Me Out / Cloths Don't Fit / Everyone Thinks I'm Jewish / Fitness Guy Points Gun at Me / Accused of Being Master Criminal 'Cooleymd'
4:45a Hidden Stuff / Dead Relative / Taxes / Med Sales / Wind Damage / Fires Everywhere / Anti-Trump Anarchists
6:00a Game of Ship Boarding / Climb on Top Ship / Board Roof To Roof
6:55a Smoke in my Eyes / Borrowed Cube / Constant Messages / Supposed Lock-Up / Walking Back
7:50a Re-Encrypted Computer / Coworker Intrusion / Dead Relative with Custom Bus / Sister / Back to the Lockers / People Sleeping All Over
8:30a Coworker on Crutches / Double Billing / Making Notes / Rude Comment / Threatened / Bottles, Cup, Junk / Picking up $5, $10, $20 / Missed the Bus

Night Total 9
Contest Total 224.5

New New Goal: Walk on Water
New New Goal: Summon Mermaid (or Merman)

Stupidist Moment: Accused of Being Master Criminal 'Cooleymd', Fitness guy was saying that many master spys like the Jackel had tried to find me but he was my captor
Scariest Moment: Anti-Trump rioters right outside my house with like molotov cocktails getting ready to torch the place, I was screaming to my dead relative for guns, but he was clearly looking at another pack of them behind the house

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points
wbtb = 2 points

DILD = 10 points

DILD = 5 points
DEILD = 2 points
RC = 1 point
eat something = 5 points
ineract with DC = 2 points
element man = 10 points
1st 3 step = 5 points

total = 44 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




DILD 1
I seriously lost almost all of this dream. I remember walking through a small room with big pillars. 

DILD 2
I am with the kid from stranger things and watching all sorts of weird videos online and then looking around and the is a huge damce routine going on. I leave and find a small clearing and it is night. there are a couple guys there I "recognize" I show them a tiny tiny bit of element manipulation (I take something on fire and make it "jump" to something else) I eat a marshmellow and wake up. I slide back into a lucid dream. I then walk to a small room, my wife follows me in and things happen (who know what happened here) I wake up again before anything ends. I go back for another DEILD and find myself in a FA and I walk downstairs. same dance place as before, but this time it is morning and practice time. everyone is getting breakfast. I think I lost lucidity from the waking and sleeping, but I regaon it here when I remember I was just asleep. I see my wife and think about taking her to another room, but I RC before and decide the crowd is fine. i wake up a little later after some interacting with DC.

----------


## naturespirit

fragment - 0.5 points
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
RC - 1 point
teleport - 10 points
fully phase - 10 points
background music - 15 points

TOTAL: 39.5 48.5 points Adding error - spellbee2

Silent Woods on Aldeterune - lucid Spellbee's Splendid Comp Night #10, 2017 DJ #19 LD #12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
3 Dreams: 3 points
Theme of the Week: 5 points (dream about conducting an experiment in the ocean, it involved a talking shark that was stalking me but wouldn't eat me)

*Competition Total: 90 points*

----------


## Him

Night 4: nothing
Night 5: nothing
Night 6: 20 2* points
Night 7: 241 200* points
Journal: Career best with 11 LDs in one night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I have many more Lds I need to write up on the forum though so a few more after this.

*Manual scoring corrections - justification in comment on DJ entry - spellbee2

----------


## oneironautics

night 10

dreams 1 1/2
wbtb  2

Comp Total 34 1/2 
dj com total 9

----------


## RelaxAndDream

cool dreams  :smiley: 

*Night 10*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 2 points
Wbtb - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Super Speed - 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control (zoom in) - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Task of the Month (basic I)- 15 points
Stabilization - 1 point

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Fly - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points 
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 points

*Night Total - 119,5 points
Competition Total - 342,5 points*
DJ Entry 

Personal Goals:
-Let Sensei show me a way to teleport/change dreamscenery *new*
-Meet my Dreamguide *new*
-Fly into into outer space and look around *new*
-Change perspective to 3rd Person on purpose *new*
-Pocketsummon a banana and shoot someone with it *new*
-Fly on a plane *new*
-Summon my Cat *new*

New: -be a point of conciousness without a body *new*

next two nights i have to get up early so probably no lucids but i feel better now with my dreaminglife. i can remember more and it starts to make fun again so here i come  ::D:

----------


## Elaol

7 dreams-7 points

----------


## DannyCool

Night 10

 1 Dream: 1 point

Grand Total for Competition: 27 points

----------


## GenghisKhan

Night 10 +0.5 pt (Office ND fragment)

----------


## AndresLD

Well, at least my recall seems to be improving (and the ocean being a common theme in my dreams definitely helps with the weekly theme). I haven't gotten much sleep these past three nights, but I expect to get decent sleep tonight and I will hopefully stay up longer during my WBTB

WBTB: 2 points
3 Dreams: 3 points
Weekly Theme: 5 points (trying to land a helicopter into a floating helipad, being swept by waves, and then boarding a large cruise)

*Competition Total: 95 points*

Edit: just realized I messed up adding my points around Night 5, so 95 instead of 100

----------


## Him

> Night 4: nothing
> Night 5: nothing
> Night 6: 20 2* points
> Night 7: 241 200* points
> Journal: Career best with 11 LDs in one night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> I have many more Lds I need to write up on the forum though so a few more after this.
> 
> *Manual scoring corrections - justification in comment on DJ entry - spellbee2



Rip. I do have a lot of nLDs where I do many of the tasks listed here. That sucks but oh well :/

Slowly but surely catching up on my journals.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 10*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*
Grand Total: 138,5 + 4,5 = 143 Points*

It's heating up, go mars go!

----------


## Zoob

three fragments for night during 22 to 23 jan.

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

competition total-303 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 10:*
1 Dream: 1
WBTB: 2
*Night total: 3 points*

I had a dream where I was watching a part of a movie (in first person, as if I was inside it) with some fish escaping from piranhas in a large underground flooded building, and them when it switched to my perspective I was in a large swimming pool, dunno if any of these count as bodies of water for the weekly theme tough.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 10

DJ Entry - Inflatable Yacht

1 NLD - 1 point

----------


## lunagoddess

I had a long lucid dream! But I'm a little confused about how many points I earned, because I my summoning wasn't entirely successful (1st step), yet I successfully changed the object that I inadvertently summoned (step 2).

Competition Lucid and TOTM

2NLD = 2
WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
TOTM = 15
Possibly 2/3 Step Tasks = 15? I'll accept it, you did summon something at least somewhat related to your goal. - spellbee2
Basic Summoning - 5
Object/DC Changing - 5
Interact with a DC - 2
Dream Theme (lake) - 5

Night Total - 59 pts

----------


## NickSeagull

These last nights:
5 dreams = 5 points

----------


## Cookino

*New personal goal:* Participate in a fighting tournament.

Just came up with this one and tought it would be fun seeing what the dream throws against me. I'm not experienced with dream fights but I have some tricks like telekinesis, super strength and speed. I'm gonna start focusing on this one. I'm feeling pretty confident, gonna see if I can get it done tonight.

----------


## NyxCC

Rather poor sleeping schedule and results the last few days. On a brighter note, got an aliens dream on the last day it was applicable.

Night 8 - 2 frags, 1 NLD, dream theme aliens. = 7 points

Time masters - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 9 - 4 frags = 2 points

Night 10 - 6 frags = 3 points

Comp total: 99 points
Comments (#): 4

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 10*
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
DILD - 10 points
Subsequent DILD - 5 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Fly - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 24 points
Competition Total: 102.5 points*

----------


## ExothermReacton

So here is my summary for night #5 to #10

12 non-lucids: 12 points

6 WBTB: 12 points

DILD: 10 points

Telekinesis: 5 points

First three step task down: 5 points

Interact with a dream character 1 point

Summon person: 5 points

Night #5 to #10 total: 50 points

Competition total: 99 points

----------


## Shabby

Just a fragment today. Haven't really been able to properly get into LDing sadly. Tonight, another attempt

0.5 pts

----------


## spellbee2

Catching up myself.

Night 9
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 9 Total - 4 pts

Night 10
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
Interact with a DC - 2
Fly - 5
Invulnerability - 5
Dream Theme (lake) - 5
Time Control - 10

DJ Entry
Night 10 Total - 42 pts

Competition Total - 130 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 6

----------


## Raipat

not much to report unfortunately. Stable recall, acceptable sleep quality, but no very vivid or lucid dreams. No cheats or special enforcements, either.

20.1.->21.1.

1 NLD

21.1. -> 22.1.

1 NLD
WBTB
2 fragments

22.1. -> 23.1.

1 NLD

As I did not complete my 3-step of the first week, I'd like to keep them for the second, if that's OK.

Bye, Raipat

----------


## Nazrax

Night 8:
NLDs: 6 points
Fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 9.5 points

Night 9:
NLDs: 3 points
Fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 5.5 points

Night 10:
NLDs: 6 points
Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 9 points

Competition total: 64 points

----------


## StaySharp

Haven't posted for while because I got distraught, kept tracking my points though. But I don't have much to report...

4 full dreams and 10 fragments.
Total Competition: 19,5 points

----------


## naturespirit

WBTB - 2 points
WILD - 10 points
RC - 1 point
Night Total: 13 points

Brief WILD - lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-23 12:38 -- Volleyball, nascar swim race, barnes and noble, chinese inventors - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9709

DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2 (playing volleyball)
Fly = 5 (out of barnes and noble)
Use electronic device = 5 (virtual reality menu)

Session total: 22
Competition total: 369 + 22 = 391

----------


## cooleymd

> Rip. I do have a lot of nLDs where I do many of the tasks listed here. That sucks but oh well :/



Yea not only *must* we *be lucid* to score, but also *everything* for points *has to be intentional*.

For instance in my Theme Dream from night one

+++++10 Materalized a fleet of Space Turtles (Mass Summonation NOT!)
+++++5 Mind Controled Gurtrude to give commands (Mind Control NOT!)
+++++5 Gurtrude eats stuff and enjoys the flavor (Eat Something NOT!)
+++++10 Gurtrude Descends (Mass Telekenesis NOT!)
+++++10 Smash DC While Huge (Old Goal Grow Huge and stomp things NOT!)
+++++10 Door Teleport to Safety inside the building (Teleportation NOT!)
===========
NOT! +50, except for the last one my subconcious or Gurtrude did them
and escaping her by walking thru a door isn't teleportation and even if it was I wasn't Lucid  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 

Note to Gurtrude:  Thanks for the actual 6 points, but now I want my dream mall back, and you better throw in a Victoria Secerets too  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Sorry that I am posting these so late. I didn't expect that I'd come down with the flu and be wiped off the face of the earth for several days

Night 6 & Night 7: was super sick on these two nights, no dreams because I kept waking up vomiting.  ::barf::  so zero points
Night 8: one non-lucid dream, one lucid fragment (how many points is lucid fragment?). 11 (?) points
Night 9: one non-lucid dream. 1 point
Night 10: One non-lucid dream. 1 point.

----------


## Him

New 3 step: 
advanced flying
Phase through solid object
Advanced summoning

New personal tasks:
Fly on a sofa
Spawn a 10 lb toblerone bar

----------


## Sivason

Will post today's, together with tomorrow. I had one LD and guess it may be around 30-40 points.

----------


## Sensei

wbtb = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
RC = 2 1 points
electronic device = 5 points
total = 19 18 points


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I woke up this morning (4 hour waking) and it was already time to get the kids up. I got them ready for eating and then sat down for a minute and fell asleep. I start driving and notice that I have my son in the back seat, but not my daughter, I am confused because I felt like I should have both, I then wondered why it was night time and how the day passed so quickly. I realized it was a dream and to double check (since kid is in the back seat) I RC and then notice a car driving towards me, I think I might ve driving on the wrong side of the street down a mountain, but I am not. I swerve anyways and try to think og a goal from there. alarm for a specific chore goes off.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 11*
*1 Dream*: 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Grand Total: 143 + 3 Points = 146 Points*

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 11*
2 Fragments - 1 point
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 106.5 points*

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 11*

WBTB: 2 points
NLD: 1 point

*Grand Total: 30 points*

----------


## oneironautics

night 11
 dreams 3

Comp total 37 1/2
dj com. total 9

----------


## Nazrax

Night 11:
2 NLDs: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 4 points

Competition total: 68 points

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I woke up and tried to see my bedroom through my closed eyelids. My bedroom slowly faded into view. I got up and jumped into the void under the dreamscape. As I was falling in the void, I focused on a dream scene of a beach forming. I stopped falling but I was still in a void. A menu appeared with a list of places to go. I selected a random place that ended with beach. An image of a monster its mouth wide open appeared. I passed through the image to see where I would end up. I ended up in a cavern with lava slowly closing in at all sides with an opening in the middle. I tried to fly through the opening to escape. As I was flying through the long twisty cavern with the lava closing in, I made myself smaller to give myself more time to escape. I flew very quickly through the cavern which was endless. After a moment of this, my view changed to third person. Apparently, I was now a bee and I was so tired from flying I fell to the floor which was no longer lava. I saw some Dungeness crabs approach me and start eating me. I woke up.




WILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
full transformation-10 points
advanced flying-10 points

*night total*-43 points
*competition total*-346 points

----------


## Snehk

*Night 10 and 11*

Recalled two non lucid dreams: 2 points

*Current total: 12 points*

[23/24-01-2017: 10th & 11th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Occipitalred

Day 10
NLD: 1 (1pt)
night total: 1pt

Running away from dinosaurs in Jurassic Park, trying to escape, but need to find a rope to go down a very steep ice ramp... It's unfortunate; there was a slay, if lucid, it could have been easy to accomplish one of the tasks of the year. 

Day 11
NLD: 2 (2pt)
night total: 2pts

Partnered teams competing to climb up moving mechanisms. 
Eating desert with friendly strangers, girl lays her head on my shoulder, odd, but I roll with it because it's pleasant. 

Comp total: 35pts

----------


## spellbee2

Night 11

WBTB - 2
2 DILDs - 15
RC - 1
Partial Phase - 5
1 NLD - 1

Night 11 Total - 24 pts
Competition Total - 154 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 6

DJ Entry.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 11

DJ Entry - Rotating House, Ponies

1st DILD - 10 points
2nd DILD - 5 points
2 NLD - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

subtotal: 19 points

----------


## tblanco

wbtb
2 NLD

69.5 points total.

----------


## Cookino

*Night 11:*
WBTB: 2 points

----------


## lunagoddess

1 NLD = 1
1 WBTB = 2
3 DJ comments = 1

----------


## LeaoLouro

Hello!
Just wanted to tell that I'm still here, although I haven't posted in a long. I just have been a little busy irl with something unexpected...
I'll try to be more active from now on!

----------


## Elaol

3 dreams-3 points
WBTB-2 points
*Total:* 5

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 11 - LINK TO DJ*

WBTB +2pt
1x WILD +10pt

RC +1pt
Interact with DC +2pt
Eat smthg +5pt
Use electronic device +5pt
Use ordinary day object for Dream Ctrl +5pt (phone)

Element manipulation +10pt
Mass telekinesis +10pt

Total: +50pt

----------


## Nebulus

1 NLD + 1 Frag +WBTB  = 3.5 night total

night 11 parking - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total = 52 + 3.5 = 55.5pts

----------


## Silentium

Sorry for not posting in a while, I had to go away for the weekend unexpectedly :/

*Night 11*

- 2 Dreams: 2 points
- 1 Fragment: 0,5 point
- wbtb: 2 points

Total: 4,5 points

----------


## naturespirit

Night 12
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
RC - 1 point
interact with DC - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Night  Total - 20 points

----------


## Queen Zukin

Night 11: 1 non-lucid dream. 1 Point.

----------


## Venryx

Barely made it!  ::D: 

Managed to keep my lucid streak going with 20 minutes till the 8pm cut-off.

Dream entry: 2017-01-24 19:40 -- Square root n2, coworker hmm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-24-20-00-55.jpg (ignore the "sleep" after the last awakening; I forgot to turn my sleep tracker off right away)

This one was interesting because of how quickly rem started after falling back asleep.

The large blue section, from an experiential point-of-view, was one of those "mentally refreshing" times where your body feels tingly and great, but you don't remember/know if you ever actually dipped into sleep. S+ says I was sleeping, but it's only an approximator.

Anyway, then I moved around for a few minutes, thinking that's it for the day, as I felt pretty awake. I decided to give it one more light shot, though, so just let myself relax to see what would happen. And in 10 minutes, apparently, I was back in a dream! I've had a WILD before, but only one for sure, and a couple I'm not sure of, because of a seeming "brief lapse of consciousness". So this is the closest I've come to one without actually having one. (that I can verify with time data)

Anyway, onto the points.

3 NLDs = 3 (hiding from large creature in branch-off room, going on missions for like a spy group, relaxing in house floating around near the ceiling)
WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
1 chaining = 2
Interact with DC = 2 (prompting them on math question)
Use electronic device = 5 (light switches)
Fly = 5 (over car)
Unspecified dream control = 5 (tricking my subconscious by pretending to hold a phone, letting me talk with a friend telepathically)
Dream theme = 5 (lake)
New personal goal = 15 (ask for friend's coworker names)

Session total: 54
Competition total: 391 + 54 = 445

----------


## Eveningsky

I'm still here!

Total for the past few nights: 1 WILD, 8 non-lucid fragments, 1 full non-lucid.

*Total: 10 points*
DJ link

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 12 - LINK TO DJ*

2x ND +2pt
1x fragm +1/2pt
1x WBTB +2pt

Total: +5.5pt

----------


## Sensei

Nothing to report for last night. I am catching up my lack of sleep from yesterday. Didn't even make it for a wbtb. Haha.

----------


## oneironautics

night 12

dreams 1 1/2
wbtb 2

Comp total 41
dj total 9

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 12*

DILD - 10 points
RC - 1 point

*Grand Total: 41 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dann...g-style-79842/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

not too much to report

*Night 11*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point

*Night 12*
Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 3 points

*Competition Total - 347 points*

tonights dreams had all the same theme: me missing my flight and how to get there stressed out... interesting but not very resting...

----------


## Cookino

*Night 12:*
WBTB: 2 points

Dang, not doing so well. Hoping for a LD soon.

----------


## Saizaphod

Mars chargeee

*Night 12*:tropicalboxer:
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB*(success): 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Fly:* 5 Points
*Gain Invulnerability/Super strength*(crashing through the roof): 5 Points
*Basic summoning:* 5 Points
*Telekinesis:* 5 Points Advanced tasks count instead of basic ones, not in addition. - spellbee2
*Massive Telekinesis:* 10 Points
*Teleportation*: 10 Points
*3rd Three-Step task:* 15 Points
*Unspecified dream control/Element Manipulation*(shooting fireballs from my hands): 5/10 Points? Element manipulation, 10 points - spellbee2


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid
_
Cutting out the non-lucid parts or the writing would take too long:_ ~ As we're standing near a row-house with my little brother I start to feel the sensation of realization. "..lucidity. Lucidity! LUCIDITY!!" I scream out loud to bring myself to the present moment. It's hard at first, but I won't succumb to failure and BAM I'm there, now aware. I forget to do my stabilization and reality check by immediately taking off towards the main area. I wave my brother good-bye before falling back into non-lucidity. 

After having an embarrassing toilet accident and seeing a news-article about it literally a minute later, I become aware again. I'm in a building in front of the main institute in which I'm sleeping at in real life. The building has taken the form of a small shopping mall. I go and take a hold of one of the main pillars supporting the roof high above me. I make a lifting gesture with my hands around the pillar and the whole shopping mall rises up in to the air with me inside of it as well. I drop us back down and in colliding with the ground the structure starts to crumble. Time to leave. I see the whole roof coming down and I try to super speed my way out before getting crushed, but I appear to zoom backwards in the attempt. I fly. I fly and smash through the roof with a blast and pieces of concrete flies everywhere. I keep my hands in front of me like Superman does, but I just think it's clichéy, eugh. I look down at the collapsed building and start shooting fireballs from my arms at the ruins. A small tornado appears to crush the last remains of it too. I leave the area and briefly fly above a forest scenery before landing on a sandy platform.

I have a false awakening back at the rowhouse. It's now dark and I go and try to see what time it is. The pointers of the clock are running wild. What? I'm still dreaming? Maybe I'm dead in real life I think. My little brother who's eighteen in real life -not so little really- is like seven in the dream and is watching television in the room. I ask if he wants to come with me and there's already a door manifested into existence for teleportation. The dream suddenly jumps me into the front yard of the institute. I turn my back and create a yellow door, my way of getting around the dream world. It's always yellow, has to be. Yellow! However once again like usually there's nothing supporting the door to stand still, so I make "stiff"-gestures with my hands and the door freezes... at least for a while, before it turns into a large painting of a woman. Anyways, I'm determinated to fulfill my Old personal goal of getting to another planet by means of teleportation. I take off running towards the painting believing it would work as the door would. The painting has become animated like in Harry Potter-movies. I jump and BAM as if I had jumped through a star-gate I appear into an entrance of a gloomy cave. I scare two small and blue goblins away that are sitting around a fire. They shout something like " Ooowh!" I won't count the task as done though. 

The dream continues back at our planet semi-lucidly. In the end, I end up taking a prostitute to her family(by teleportation and time traveling) for a Christmas-celebration after seeing how miserable her life is. She's grateful and happy.




*Grand Total: 146 + 75 = 221/226 Points*

Can you choose new three-step tasks if you complete the last of the previous ones during the second week? *IF* you can then my new ones will be:
1. Time control
2. Change gravity
3. Basic unsummoning

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-349 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Mars chargeee
> 
> *Night 12*:tropicalboxer:
> *2 Dreams:* 2 Points
> *2 Fragments:* 1 Point
> *WBTB*(success): 2 Points
> *DILD:* 10 Points
> *Fly:* 5 Points
> *Gain Invulnerability/Super strength*(crashing through the roof): 5 Points
> ...



Fireballs sounds like element manipulation. So 10 points for you. And no you can only do one set of 3 step tasks per week.  :;-):

----------


## Sivason

night 10,11, 12

Very busy lately. Will post a DJ entry tonight hopefully.

3 wbtb=6

DILD(10), Fly(5), mass TK(10), super speed(5) interact(2)=32

total=38

----------


## Snehk

Nothing recalled this night.

----------


## naturespirit

Night 13
devestimente - lucid Spellbee's Splendid Comp Night #13, 2017 DJ #22 LD #15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
RC - 1 point
interact with a DC - 2 points
use an ordinary object to perform dream control - 5 points
eat/drink something - 5 points'
fly - 5 points
mind control - 5 points
fully phase through big solid object  - 10 points
advanced object changing - 10 points

TOTAL : 65 55 points Math. - spellbee2

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-25 12:24 -- Mind control tank, mystery, chasing enemy, many dcs, room distortions - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9721

My awareness fluctuated a lot in this one, but I know earlier on, and at the end, I had good awareness. I didn't count tasks done during sections where I felt lucidity was too low to significantly affect my decisions. (there were others not in my DJ as the dream was too long and I didn't want to spend all day writing less-significant stuff)

WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
RC = 1
Interact with DC = 2 (holding younger brother)
Use electronic device = 5 (my tablet in fa, after realizing it was an fa)
Telekinesis/unspecified dream control = 5 (making tank object move just by willing it)
Fly = 5 (over crowd near building)

Session total: 30
Competition total: 445 + 30 = 475

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 11*

1 frag, 2 nlds = 2.5 points

*Night 12*

Finally a good night for ld. I have been very lazy the last few days relying on memorizing an entire night worth of dreams with most of them gone as a result. This night's dream started with me writing things down on a piece of paper in a FA and this is what I should start doing again irl.

2 frags, wbtb, Dild 10, interact with DC 2, eat/drink something 5, telekinesis (probably basic, didn't count how many objects) 5, element manipulation (clouds/thunder) 10, challenge task - stand on head 20, task of the month basic i 15, advanced summon (new drinks store and waitress) 10 = 80 points

Headstand - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total: 181.5 points
Comments (#): 5

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 12*
2 Fragments - 1 point
4 Non-lucids - 4 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 7 points
Competition Total: 113.5 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 12

DJ Entry - Radiation, Moon

3 DILDs - 20 points
Advanced Telekinesis or Time Control (moved the sun above the horizon) - 10 points

subtotal - 30 points

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 6= WBTB..2, two dreams...2, two  fragments...1
Night 7= One dream...1, one fragment...1/2
Night 8= WBTB..2, two dreams...2, one fragment...1/2
Night 9=one dream...1
Night 10=WBTB...2, three dreams...3
Night 11=0
86 total

----------


## spellbee2

Night 12
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 12 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 159 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 6

----------


## cooleymd

Day 10, 11 & 12 8pm - 8pm

Day 10 22nd - 23rd

+2 WBTB

+5 Non Lucid Dreams

9:30p Dream Review
10:45p Journal Review
11:10p Bloody Mess in the Desert / Truck and Bike  
2:30a Old Relics / Cleanup Computer / Clear Plate / Discuss Gold with Grandpa
4:00a False Awakening / Warm Waterbed / Locked Doors / Trying to Rest / Dead Relative Needs Money

Night Total 7


Day 11 23rd - 24th

+2 WBTB

+5 Non Lucid Dreams

9:50p Zookeeper / Elephant being Added
11:15p Took Weapons / Library / Machine Gun / Restaurant / Protect
12:30a Invasion Avoided / Guy Attacks / Fight / More Guy / Enemy Engulfed in Flames
1:45a Taking Bread / Dead Relative in Kitchen / Eat Half / Invite Girl
8:00p Back and Forth / Strong vs Strong (woke to alarm)

Night Total 7


Day 12 24th - 25th

+2 WBTB

+10 Non Lucid Dreams

10:00p One Night Trip $800 / Self Steering Bike / Coworkers & Strange People / Cancel Trip Plan / Room Toy
11:20p The Show / Crazy British DJ / Two Girls vs. Guys / Forfeit / Car Accident / Win by Default
1:10a Lying in Bed / Don't Hide / Lying on Floor / Holes in the Walls / Blinds Fall / Cat / Guinea Pig with Bright Blue Eyes
2:30a Toy Car Race Track / Climb Hill / Thieves Come / Slide down Pole / Chase / Mall / Video Bug / Kid Chosen to Fix Bug with Remote / Girl Blocks Me and Kicks Me / Drag Girl Call Security / Worthless Security
7:10a State vs Technology / Hotdog, Plate of Bread & Salad / Two Discuss Olympic Qualifiers
7:50a Deja Vu vs Deities / Bamboo Reinforcement / World Restarted Reorganized / Hear Conversation / Recognize Player From Previous Iteration
8:40a Watching Episodes / Out in Quad / Taking a Huge Leak / Go Inside / Need Check on Plane Ticket (from first dreams trip)
9:20a Train / Drop Coins / Miss Train / Anti-Trump Protester Lie in on Tracks / Train Hits Only One Protester / Take Train at Warp Speed / End up in Santa Ynez / Police / Hot Blond Desk Cop (not Heather Locklear tho)  :Sad: 
10:45a Washing Hands / Classes Doing Well / Thinking about Ticket (from prev dream) / Pea Hens & Cockatiels / Cage Flip / Waterbed / Bird Recovers / 
11:55a Taken to Security Demo / Dropped Back Off / End up at Birthday Block Party / Father and Son / Young Politician 

Night Total 12
Contest Total 250.5


Goriest moment: Bloody mess in desert, first I was crawling thru the desert but then I was watching half a guy dragging another half a dead guy thru the sand (both severed at the waist)
Stupidest Lucid Miss: All those Anti-Trump protesters laying on the train tracks
Best Moments:  Warm waterbed / Hot Blond Cop (those scenes definetly need a remix  :smiley:  )
Worst Induction: Reflect on Dreams and Journal, then have two pointless dreams about this
Most Reiterated Theme: Danm Dream Plane Ticket
Previous Enemy Spotted: Spock from a few contests back in Two Girls vs Guys
Most Rediculous Moment: Taking a Huge Leak, might as well have been a broken fire hydrant

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-25 19:41 -- Evading ranged attacks of island inhabitants - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9722

Sorry the dream entry's so short and unsubstantiated. There was much more, including places where lucidity was actually demonstrated, but I have to leave shortly so only had time for the easiest-to-recover section right at the end. (sad since I think it was a cool one overall)

DILD = 5
Interact with DC = 2 (evade attacks, and counter-attack)
Fly = 5 (up to 300ft high platform)
Dream theme = 5 (ocean around island)

Session total: 17
Competition total: 475 + 17 = 492

----------


## Sensei

Night 13 I believe. 
Dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points

DILD = 10 points
Teleport = 10 points
electronic device = 5 points
adv summon = 10 points
super strength = 5 points
interact with a DC = 2 points

total = 42 points
Comp total = 584 + 42 = 626 points

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I am in a casino of sorts and you put yen in and then if you roll a number higher than the computer does you get your money times 10. The max is 3000 yen, so I put in 2000 yen in coins and lose. Then I realize that it doesn't make sense and I realize I am dreaming for some reason (The whole night was just really close to lucidity). I then take 3000 yen and decide to make some money. It is all the money I have left of Zödra money. I think I lose, but then I realize that I didn't and that it wasn't numbers that it was doing, but match ups in fights. On one side they have good guys and the other they have bad guys.  On the bottom of both sides it shows "you" and that is what I rolled. "Jason" is the bad guy it shows. I then teleport to a small town with no one in it. It is completely dark and very few lights in the houses. I realize that I am gonna need a weapon, so I reach my hand out and let a random weapon summon into my hand. It is a chainsaw. Jason walks around a corner. He doesn't have a weapon, but he is like 10 feet tall. A little bigger than expected. He jumps at me, but I swing the chainsaw around like a sword instead of a chainsaw. I try to chop off one arm, but he grabs at it and I retreat. I jump back and then stab at the heart. It almost bounces off his chest, but I keep control of it and jump back, dodging his attacks. I hold the chainsaw back and charge it with some dream energy and release. It completely goes in his chest. I pull it up out of his shoulder with the rest of the attack and Jump back. It fades to black and instead of just winning my money, I wake up.

----------


## Eveningsky

I have this entry as night 10, but I must have miscounted. I'll have to look into that. 

So I had 3 non-lucid fragments, and 1 full non-lucid. I also made an error in my calculations yesterday: I accidentally only gave myself 5 points for the first WILD of that day, when I should have given myself 10. So if it's okay, I'd like to adjust that by adding in those 5 points that I forgot to track to last night's score. 

Total: 1.5 + 1 + 5 = *7.5* 

incorrectly numbered dj entry :p

----------


## oneironautics

night 13 
dreams 2 1/2

comp total 43 1/2
dj com total 9

dreamt i was on some vacation location was out all night, when daylight came i wanted to go to the beach, was on some white sand and looking for some place to catch a tan.. gees how difficult can it be to incubate water...

----------


## Elaol

*YESTERDAY*
6 dreams-6 points

*TODAY*
5 dreams-5 points

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 13*

One NLD = 1 point
One Fragment = 1/2 point

*Grand Total = 42 1/2 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 13*
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Grand Total: 221 + 5,5 = 226,5 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 13 25th 8pm - 26th 4am

+2 WBTB

+4 Non Lucid Dreams

11:40p Lecture with Test / Second Lecture Triple Wide Chair / Friend Appears with Triple Wide Table / Smell of Cooking
1:15a Soap Opera Life / Friend of Friend / Dead Relative / Wrong Cloths (Almost DEILD) 
3:10a In Bed / Video Game with Saucer & Transporter / Investigate Horse Cow Forest World (game) / Need to get Dressed / Class at UC / Ride Must Leave / Can't Get Ready in Time / Steal Bicycle / Lost with Space Shuttle Psychologist Covering Story / Man & Woman Relationship
3:55a Working on Computer / Mess / Game / Bad News / Rebooting / Management Confront Each Other / Trying to Get Dressed / In-Law

Night Total 6
Contest Total 256.5

Well This week has sucked, so I am going to resort to sleep disruption, supplement deprivation tonight and try to get back some awareness, thru lighter sleep and more awakenings on the last two nights.  I will be sacrificing adding another dream to this total when I get home and also probably have many short and fragment dreams this coming night.  But hopefully I can score 1 - 3 Lucids on Fri/Sat Sat/Sun because the end is near!


Stupidest Misses: how bout all the Cloths/Dressed
Weirdest Scene: Soap Opera Life, Literally switching from TV Back Story to Dream and back again and again, as situation gets more bizarre.
Best New Dream Idea: Steal a small saucer (with accommodations) and user sensor and transporter/tractor beam to 'invite' guests on board  :smiley:   "Heat sensors, lock onto the hotties"
Silly Moment: in Saucer & Transporter, I spotted many horses and cows under the forest canopy but couldn't tell trees from grass to land the ship and clear the forest, so I felt the screen texture to tell the difference

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 13* - Going to post DJ entry later

WBTB +2pt
ND +1pt

Tot: +3pt

----------


## dolphin

This was the last night that I had to wake up early for school. Hopefully I can do better now.

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-352 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 13:*
Fragment: 0.5
WBTB:2
*
Night total:2.5*

----------


## lunagoddess

I'm starting to get sick and took Nyquil which as negatively impacted my dreaming.
2 dreams = 2
1 wbtb = 2

----------


## Nebulus

night 12 - 2 NLD + WBTB = 4pts

night 12 - wolves - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Azaleaj

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/azal...ight-13-79865/
WBTB...2
DILD one and two...10,5
Interact with D.C...2
Dream control with car...5
Fly...5
Summoning...5
Object change...5
Dream control, change size...5
3 part task part 3, phase through wall...10,15
69 for this night
155 total

----------


## Nazrax

Night 12:
2 NLDs: 2 points
1 Fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 4.5 points

Night 13:
2 NLDs: 2 points
1 Fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 4.5 points

Competition total: 77 points

----------


## naturespirit

Night 14

0.5 - fragment
2 - wbtb
10 - DILD
15 - TOTM
2 - interact with a DC
5 - use an electronic device
2 5 - ask for advice
5 - eat/drink
TOTAL: 41.5 44.5 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-26 12:54 -- Bike trip, talking with ai/subconscíous, warping paper and obqc - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9725

This one was cool because I got to talk to my subconscious, with it asking me if I wanted to summon someone back from a non-lucid dream that had just ended. Time didn't let it actually complete, but it was pretty cool nonetheless.

1 NLD = 1 (on a bike trip--watching movie on tablet, riding bus, moving bike)
WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
RC = 1
Interact with DC = 2 (with dc to my left in train station who was pestering me)
Use electronic device = 5 (scrolling through the list of dcs from the non-lucid dream that had just ended--some were real, some probably weren't)
Object changing = 5 (causing the paper to warp and animate increasingly)

Session total: 26
Competition total: 492 + 26 = 518 (!!! -- I didn't think I'd be able to get this much! The comp really seems to help increase motivation/focus.)

----------


## naturespirit

personal goal updates
Play my cello in a lucid dream, and make the music affect the scene.(new)

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 13*
2 Non-lucids - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 117.5 points*

----------


## Sensei

Night 14
4 dreams = 4 points
wbtb = 2 points
Personal goal (use my necklace) = 15 points 

DILD = 10 points
Flying = 5 points
interact with a DC = 2 points
teleport = 10 points

DILD = 5 points
fly = 5 points
teleport = 10 points
adv object changing = 10 points
phase through object = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points

Total = 90 points
Comp total = 626 + 90 = 716 points


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I am in a huge clearing flying around, knowing that it is a dream. I keep shifting through different grass fields and different rivers going through them. Changing a little at a time. I see a girl crying in the clearing. I fly over to her and ask her what is wrong. 
"The world keeps shifting, I can't find my home anymore."
"I should be able to help you find the place you are thinking of, I noticed when it was shifting that it kept going to parallel universes, using your memory and energy, I can bring you back to a place that is 100% like your home, but it may or may not be your actual home. You won't have any proof that it is actually your home and your real family."
"Really? It won't make any difference to me though?" 
"It does and it doesn't, if you never think of it again or forget it, then it will be the exact same, but you may believe that I got it right."
I take her hand and fly upwards. She is wiping the tears away. I hold her close and close my eyes. I open them and the world has "shifted" again. 
"My home!" She says, when she sees the river has changed and there is a big cabin there. She smiles and kisses me on the cheek. 






*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I am in a big place that people are all going through separate quests, I follow two girls as they go into a cave and have tiny little knives to fight a huge worm. I just leave the cave (I don't really have a form when watching them in there, I return back to my body here) and am walking with a couple of my friends from waking. I realize that it is a dream and start changing the caves around me to being castles because that sounds like fun. Some soldiers come and put us in chains. I am intrigued, so I let them put chains on us. The clap it around my finger, but I can easily slide it off. I follow the line of people until we get out of the mountain pass and it is a clearing, reminds me of what I think of the place I have been trying to get to. It isn't quite right though. I pull off the chains and pull out my necklace, I put it next to my forehead and do the beam. I teleport to the actual place. I look around at my surroundings. A beautiful glade and a tree in the middle. I then feel for the person I am looking for. Really close. I fly over to a tree outside the clearing and there is a window. It is foggy, I phase through it and end up in a garage. I then turn around and see that I phased through a little entry room and the person I was looking for.  I then wave and look around the garage, I phase through into the car and see the car is filled with cat paraphernalia. Some music is playing, but I forget it. I then phase out and there are cat posters everywhere. I fly over to the person that I was trying to meet and talk a little. I try to phase back into the clearing, but after phasing through, my entire body tastes a weird taste as I phase through and come back to the garage instead of the clearing, then I wake up.

----------


## cooleymd

Well I managed to adjust my Schedule so I can sleep in a few hours in the morning, gonna start my sleep disruption at 7 and 8 (if I'm asleep) then every hour until 3am then sleep in and hope for massively disrupted light awareness filled final cycles until 7am  :smiley: 
I'll also discontinue suplement deprivation along the way  :smiley:  

Hope it works if not I should at least get some effect into Fri/Sat Sat/Sun, here's hoping for the tripple crown tho,  I know I have at least one more lucid left in me  :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 13

DJ Entry - Mint-Green OC

1 NLD - 1 point

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-26 17:58 -- Skating, colored line matching buzzing, false awakenings - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9726

Was a fairly short lucid as far as normal/active dream content, but had a long period in a false awakening where I just laid still and paid close attention to various things, like a series of colored lines that matches with fluctuations in a buzzing sensation in my body. It was pretty neat actually, as a change of pace.

DILD = 5
1 chaining = 2
Stabilization = 1 (at starts of fa 1)
Interact with DC = 2 (multiple instances)
Basic summoning = 5+5 (character from a tv-show/anime)

Session total: 20
Competition total: 518 + 20 = 538

----------


## spellbee2

Night 13
1 Fragment - 0.5
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 13 Total - 4.5 pts
Competition Total - 164 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 6


*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
So as we discussed in the last competition, in order to prevent teams from being penalized for teammates going inactive, I'll be providing a "handicap" of sorts to make up for the missing teammates. Each night of a missing person's score will be calculated as 50% of the average (arithmetic mean) of their teammates in the same league. For example, if a beginner on Team Moon went inactive after night 4, nights 5-16 would be calculated as 50% of the average of the other beginners on Team Moon. As previously discussed, the definition of "inactive" is 7+ days without an update to the thread. The calculation will only be applied to nights after the last active night, so gaps before that night will not be handicapped.

I'll be adding these "handicaps" to the scoresheet over the final few days of the comp, indicated by a red box around them.
*---------------------------------*

----------


## Venryx

> *---------------------------------
> ANNOUNCEMENT!!
> ---------------------------------*
> So as we discussed in the last competition, in order to prevent teams from being penalized for teammates going inactive, I'll be providing a "handicap" of sorts to make up for the missing teammates. Each night of a missing person's score will be calculated as the average (arithmetic mean) of their teammates in the same league. For example, if a beginner on Team Moon went inactive after night 4, nights 5-16 would be calculated as the average of the other beginners on Team Moon. As previously discussed, the definition of "inactive" is 7+ days without an update to the thread. The calculation will only be applied to nights after the last active night, so gaps before that night will not be handicapped.
> *---------------------------------*



Hmmm. One concern with this is that it can actually discourage low-scoring people from entering their scores. If they know that by entering their already disappointing results, they drag their team down by 50 points or something, it can add to that discouragement.

Also, it might make it less fun for low-scorers to see that they become the *very* lowest, with the people who didn't post at all getting compensation points and passing them up.

It's not a huge deal, but imo it's better not to add compensation points. Or if they are added, have them be half of the average or something, so that the point-loss of entering bad results is at least not as extreme.

----------


## spellbee2

> Hmmm. One concern with this is that it can actually discourage low-scoring people from entering their scores. If they know that by entering their already disappointing results, they drag their team down by 50 points or something, it can add to that discouragement.



50 points is a little extreme. The averages are within their own league, so theoretically they should be scoring about the same amount of points anyway. Plus, not getting banned from next comp is probably a good motivation to make them post their scores.





> Also, it might make it less fun for low-scorers to see that they become the *very* lowest, with the people who didn't post at all getting compensation points and passing them up.



That's kind of how averages work - typically half will be above, and half will be below. But I don't think that'll really discourage people - they obviously aren't "losing" to someone else that isn't there. On the contrary, it helps their team out to have this extra boost, which would probably encourage them since they now have a fighting chance.





> It's not a huge deal, but imo it's better not to add compensation points. Or if they are added, have them be half of the average or something, so that the point-loss of entering bad results is at least not as extreme.



I actually just looked back on the discussion we had after last comp (when basically an entire team went missing for the last week), and I forgot that I had determined the "50%" method was the fairest. So I'm willing to do that, and make it 50% of the average. But I'd say we definitely need _some_ kind of compensation, especially since it's looking like we're gonna have a repeat of an entire team going AWOL...

----------


## AndresLD

Maybe it wasn't such a great idea joining in the middle of a break/dryspell.

*Night 11*
WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points

*Night 12*
WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points
Weekly Theme: 5 points (swimming from island to island, staying in a cottage on an oceanfront, renting a surfboard and going surfing at midnight)

*Night 13*
WBTB: 2 points
1 Non-LD: 1 point

*Competition Total: 111*

Really disappointed in myself as the competition nears the end  :Sad: . I will try to get back to where I was at for the next one!

----------


## Saizaphod

Brief one - a small bump.

*Night 14*:tropicalboxer:
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*4 Fragments:* 2 Points
*WBTB*(success): 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Basic summoning:* 5 Points
*Telekinesis:* 5 Points


*Spoiler* for _Brief lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ Being inside the mecha-robot I become fully aware now. I summon a yellow door behind me and bring it to myself from 15 meters away with telekinesis. I lose lucidity.




*Grand Total: 226,5 + 27 = 253,5 Points*

----------


## Eveningsky

Last night...
2 dream fragments: *1 point*
1 full non-lucid dream: *1 point*

Total: *2 points*

link! ^^

----------


## Mismagius

Had to stay up late the last several nights, so recall has been sketchy unfortunately.  Recall, vividness, etc are starting to get back up (when not staying up too late) to where they're usually at when I'm actively working on dreams & LDs.  On track to have first lucid dream in a while soon.

Night 9:

1 Non-lucid, WBTB, 2 Fragments: 4 points

Night 10:

1 Non-lucid, 1 Fragment, Dream involved boogie boarding at the beach week 2 Dream Theme!: 6.5 points

Night 11:

2 Fragments, WBTB: 3 points

Total: 13.5 + 8 = *21.5*

----------


## Saizaphod

Umm, apparently I missed the new Dream-theme thing. I didn't know that it can count for non-lucids too and even once a night as well. I went through my journal about the alien-theme ( before 21st ) and found a one dream about aliens. 

*Grand Total: 253,5 + 5 = 258,5 Points*

----------


## Elaol

2 dreams-2 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 13*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
WBTB - 2 points

*Night 14*
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Stabilization - 1 point


*Spoiler* for _short low awareness caveman_: 



dont want to go into detail. i see a bunch of women without any shoes. this triggers my lucidity. i pick one and we start doing stuff. its going on some time and i feel the arousal but i wonder about stability and notice it gets worse. i rub my hands and continue the play. i wake up before the grand finale. i even had a faint thought of maybe do something with more sense but nope seems legit in the moment...




later on i had another caveman where i unconsciously worried about stability and monitored it but i wont count it as lucid ..

*Competition Total - 366,5 points*

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 14*

One NLD = 1 point

*Grand Total = 43 1/2 points*

----------


## Yukita

I am going to wbtb this night! I hope to finally ldxD

----------


## Cookino

*Night 14:*
Fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2
Total: 2.5

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I wake up and I try to see my room through my closed eyelids. After a few seconds, a dream scene of my room snaps into place. I get up and jump into the void underneath the floor. As I'm falling, I try to create a dreamscape of the ocean. A dreamscape of a beach appears and I land. I try to create an earthquake first by shaking my hands but it didn't work. I tried by stomping my foot but that didn't work either. I woke up.  




WILD-10 points
teleport-10 points

*night total*-23 points
*competition total*-375 points

----------


## NickSeagull

*Night <insert number here, i lost count>*

WBTB -* 2 points*
1 NLD - *1 point*
First WILD of the night -* 10 points*
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Stabilization - *1 point*
Fly - *5 points* Points from advanced tasks override points from same basic task - spellbee2
Super speed flying _(for just 2 seconds, don't know if it counts)_ - *10 points*
------------------------
*TOTAL: 31 26 points*

_To do: Post the dreams into DV's DJ_

----------


## Nebulus

Night 13 - WBTB + DILD + DC interaction + flying +teleportation = 2 + 10 + 2 +5 + 10 = 29pts


night 13 - bolt holes? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

comp total = 59.5 + 29pts = 88.5pts

----------


## atramentis

Fragmentary - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Remembered a fragment :3 *0.5 points*
Comp total: *46.5 points*

Hopefully now that I'm finally not sick it'll be easier to get some proper WBTBs in. I've been doing a ton naturally just from how sick I've been but I haven't had the time to write dreams down. I think this weekend I'm gonna try to write down as many as I possibly can, even if none of them are lucid. (Easier said than done I suppose... if I don't like them I won't want them in my dream journal, but my dreams lately have been pretty good. Still sad I lost the one I wrote out, I can't even remember what it was about now...)

----------


## oneironautics

night 14

dreams 4
dream theme 5 

52 1/2
dj comments total 9

dream 1 was on a speed boat trying to solve a puzzle 
dream 2 family was over for christmas wasn't sure if we were supposed to put decorations up or down, family fighting etc.
dream 3 parellel universe with electrical monsters/good guys, was a resistence movement, an electrical chair that would take you to another 'world'  elevator etc 
dream 4 was in Spain on vacation, looking out of hotel window, saw lots of different colors of ocean light blue dark blue turquoise, took a huge truck to go to the beach, was wooden football goals in water , smoked a cigarette.

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 14 - LINK TO DJ* (also contains night 13 entry)

1x ND +1pt
1x ND fragm +1/2pt
2x WILD +15pt

Stabilization +1pt
Interact with DC +2pt
Basic summoning +5pt
Other dream ctrl +5pt (breath underwater)

Personal task (old): Ride a beast +10pt

TotY +20pt

Total: +59.5pt

----------


## Sivason

wbtb=2
2 nld=2

night total=4

----------


## Snehk

*Nights 13 and 14*

Recalled one non lucid dream: 1 point

*Current total: 13 points*

[26/27-01-2017: 13th and 14th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## naturespirit

Night 15
No recall  :Sad:

----------


## Occipitalred

Which # night now? Since last time, just 1 dream (1 point), have been really busy. Oops.

----------


## Sensei

Night 15
Dreams = 7 points
Wbtb = 2 points
Total = 716 + 9 = 725 points

Pretty fun night. Got to travel to outer space and have all sorts of fun, just no lucidity, really close, but never actually thinking it is a dream.

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-27 17:29 -- Running through fields, restaurant visit, barn ship and bees - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9727

This one was kinda disappointing, as I didn't remember to do my set of four dream goals for the comp, and really wanted to this time. But oh well... I kept the streak alive at least.

(I really need to make it a habit of always starting with a reality-check, and remembering my dream goals, calmly. I just usually get anxious about waking up, so try to move directly into whatever comes to mind, which is a very bad habit--though which should be easier to break now that my induction rate is improved.)

(As for why I don't have an entry for my night/long sleep: I fell asleep early in the night for ~3 hours by accident (without app started), and then wasn't able to fall asleep again before having to get up for a visit.)

1 NLD = 1
1 NL fragment = .5
2 DILDs = 15
1 chaining = 2
Interact with DC = 2 (knight, and friend in barn ship place (remembered post-dj))
Super speed = 5 (running at horse speed in valley/hills)

Session total: 25.5
Competition total: 538 + 25.5 = 563.5

----------


## miserymeat

Sorry I haven't been updating.

Night 7-14
2 NLD
2 WBTB
and a couple fragments not worth mentioning...
I'm sure there's more, but that's all I've recorded.
I've been slacking on my journal, and it shows.

----------


## spellbee2

Been too tired to update the spreadsheet today. I'll get it up to date in the morning

Night 14
1 NLD - 1
1 Fragment - 0.5
WBTB - 2 (I wasn't planning on it, but I woke up for a while anyway and figured I might as well score some points)

Night 14 Total - 3.5 pts

----------


## Sivason

Here is the link to the DJ entry I left out for my last LD
Asked to Join Astral Clan? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Eveningsky

Last night's progress. Also, I have been posting here right before going to bed for the past few nights, since I don't usually have time to get online in the morning. Hence my erratic posting times!

Two non-lucid dream fragments: *1 point*

entry

----------


## StaySharp

Just a small heads up, I'll post my final scores in like a day, when the competition is over. I had 1 lucid the past days, but not much else to report.

----------


## Azaleaj

I notice there is no way to reply to individual posts that are not the last post. I tried but it just looks like I'm talking nonsense ha ha. 

WBTB...2
One dream...1
Total...158

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 15*
*4 Dreams:* 4 Points
*2 Fragments*: 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Grand Total: 258,5 + 7 = 265,5*

Last night up ahead, good luck everyone!  :ClouDing around:

----------


## oneironautics

night 15
dreams 2 1/2
wbtb 2

comp total 57
dj total 9

----------


## GenghisKhan

*Night 15 - LINK TO DJ*

I was hoping for a good WILD this morning, but my daughter slept in our bed tonight, resulting in extremely fragmented sleep and another bad score

1xND +1pt
1xND fragm +1/2pt
1xWILD +10pt

Tot: +11.5pt

----------


## Elaol

2 dream-2 points
1 fragment-0.5 points
Total today: 2.5

----------


## AndresLD

*Night 14*

nada

*Night 15*
2 Non-LDs: 2 points

*Competition Total: 113 points*

Well, one night left. I am going hiking so won't be sleeping in, I will try to get to bed early to fit in a WBTB

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 14*
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 3 points*
*
Night 15*
2 Fragments - 1 point
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 124.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up and could see a room through my closed eyelids. I got up and tried to create an earthquake but it wasn't working. I tried to make the dream underwater but it wasn't working. I woke up.




DILD-10 points

*night total*-14 points
*competition total*-389 points

----------


## huga

night 8 : 5 fragments , wbtb = 4.5 pt
night 9 : 2 nld , 3 fragments , wbtb = 5.5 pt
night 10 : 2 fragments = 1 pt
night 11 : 3 ftagments , wbtb = 3.5 pt
night 12 : 2 nld , 3 fragments , wbtb = 5.5 pt
night 13 : 4 nld , 1 fragment , wbtb = 6.5 pt

sry earth team , im not doing well nowadays ...  :Oops:  ::embarrassed::

----------


## spellbee2

Night 15

2 NLDs - 2
Didn't even bother to WBTB.

Night 15 Total - 2 pts
Competition Total - 169.5
DJ Comments (total) - 6

----------


## atramentis

French Fries - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Remebered a dream: *1 point*
Comp total: *47.5 points*

----------


## lunagoddess

3 nld = 3

----------


## Cookino

Night 15: No points.

Tonight I will try a longer wbtb. I've noticed that when I wake up at night and take a long time to fall asleep is when I'm most likely to have LDs.

----------


## Raipat

23.1. -> 24.1.

1 NLD

24.1. -> 25.1.

WBTB
LD  DJ entry night 24.1. -> 25.1. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
points
- First DILD
- RC (a lot of them)
- 1&2 of three-step
- interact with DC
- Full phase
- eat something

1 NLD

25.1. -> 26.1.

1 NLD
2 fragments

27.1. -> 28.1.

WBTB
1 NLD

one night left. Wish me luck  :;-):

----------


## Occipitalred

Just came out of a rough patch in my life, so tonight was a good start since! 

Day 15 is it?  :tongue2: 
NLD: 3(3pts)
Failed WBTB: 1 (2pts)
DILD: 1 (10 pts)

night total: 15 pts

Comp total: 50pts

Highlight/Summary: Secret encounter with reporter, then walking through the headquarters of our sexy woman robot industry to confront the mafia boss using my bedroom (where in a previous dream, I messed around with a girl who never shaved her legs) as his office.  Though very firm I was, I had nothing to say to the boss, so I play with his son which leads me to another scene of my past work with kids. I feel great and walk confidently to the washroom, being playful with the DC weirdos and unaffected by the judging remarks of the normal DCs.

My dream journal

----------


## NyxCC

Not much sleep/journalling last couple of days. 

Night 13 - 1.5 points (1 nld, 1 frag) 
Night 14 - 2 points (2 nlds)
Night 15 - 0.5 points (1 frag)

Comp total: 185.5 points
Comments (#): 6

Highlights: Climbing Everest, wearing slippers and torn socks and carrying unknown currency
Resurrecting Cleopatra...

One night to go! Wish everyone a lucid and memorable Night 16!  :smiley:

----------


## Exsolutus

I've gotten lazy. Haven't kept up with the comp properly.
Anyway, here's an entry from days ago that I should have gotten up right away (could be considered NSFW): Lucid-But-Not-Quite - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That'll be points for one lucid, and one fragment. No tasks or anything. 10.5 points

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-28 18:03 -- False awakening, listening in, wrong dream goal "mute" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9735

This one was very short. I misremember one of my dream goals, which unfortunately was the one of the four I decided to attempt. (oh well)

WBTB = 2 (failed one earlier in the morning)
1 fragment: 0.5 (visiting with family at a friend's house) 
DILD = 10
Stabilization = 1
Interact with DC = 2 (waking family members)

Session total: 15.5
Competition total: 563.5 + 15.5 = 579

P.S. I noticed a scoring difference on the spreadsheet, and then found out why; my second lucid dream entry from two days ago was missed: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2211792

----------


## Azaleaj

WBTB...2
Two dreams...2
Total...162

----------


## Eveningsky

Last night's dreams:
1 Dream Fragment: 0.5 points
1 Full Non-Lucid: 1 point
*Total: 1.5 points*

I haven't been lucid in a while. Need to change that! :/
entry

----------


## naturespirit

Night 16
WILD - 10 points
Create a solar system - 15 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points
Total: 35 points
Created Solar System! - lucid Splendid Comp Night #16, 2017 DJ #24 LD #17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## cooleymd

Day 14, 15 26th 8pm - 28th 8pm

Day 14 26th - 27th

+2 WBTB

+6 Non Lucid Dreams

1:00a Kids / Priorities
2:00a Tearing apart Vehicles / Taking Parts / Tiny Plastic Toys
3:00a False Journaling
4:00a Battle with Monsters Mostly Made of Tongue
4:48a Bird Missing / Bird Rescue / Wild Finch Red & Yellow / Rain & Cold
5:55a Too Much Toilet Paper / Three Angry Brothers / Goodbye / Knock Unconscious

Night Total 8


Day 15 27th - 28th

+2 WBTB

+12 Non Lucid Dreams

8:30p Animals / Group of Females
11:15p Walking / Roof Top Sidewalk / Mansion / Crazy Building Owner / Cigar as Gun / Killed Him & His Henchman / Kids outside Mansion
12:40a Lab Sample Needs Air / Hotel with Ballroom / Agent Being Killed / I Escape / Hoe(s) in Heels / Window Exit Slow Jumping Fools / They Seek the Conspiracy to which I am the Lynchpin
2:10a Vending Machine Snack / Shopping for Cheese / Groups of Thugs Confront Each Other / Hot Blond Leaders Babes Speaking Slo-Mo Style
8:40a Shooting / Gilligan Hat / Coworkers
9:10a Woman & Competitors / Bed / Dead Pet
10:00a Driving / Fake Scenery / False Awakening / Super Garden / Rain / Shared Rooms / X Box Type Game Machine
10:35a Office / Streets / Consumer Protection Police / Train / Gambling in Streets
11:10a Parrots / Upload & Merge
11:55a Thunder-Hawk Buffet / Buffet Train / Multi-ID Check / Restaurant History
6:35p [Theme Dream]
8:00p Heavy People Insults / Writing on Small Paper / Car Won't Start / Driving by Starter Only / Bird & Cat / Red Pill Blue Pill Reference / U-Turn / Check Pets (woke to alarm)

+5 Theme Dream 'bodies of water' 6:35pm (Trump's Fleet)


*Spoiler* for _TD--Trump's Fleet_: 



 Pre-theme Theme
I was in a hotel (by the sea), apparently it was a Trump property and I saw him walking thru with many others.  Some worker called out that the finches had escaped and where were they  I look out the side and see a channel of water with a ship in it, it is some sort of large military ship and I see the finches on the bow, so I swim out toward the ship, as I swim thru the water many finches fly around me like darts.  Suddenly there are a series of waves coming at me and the ship is moving away, I swim up each wave higher and higher.  I find I am in some kind of system of water locks, as I swim to the top one, I can see Trump giving some sort of pre-recording of a speech, I try to remain unseen, In the distance I see a large invasion fleet leaving behind him, I swim back down the water that is now a lot like a water slide but made only of water.   I am back at the building and there are several people near the elevators
I woke up

estimated theme time 1+ min



Night Total 19
Contest Total 283.5


Stupidest Lucid Miss (Day 14) Tongue Monsters, at times they used their tongues like lances or whips, at other times they just wiggled them around they were basically armored ball containers for tongues
Stupidest Lucid Miss (Day 15) Cigar as Gun, at some point I realize it is a cigar being held to my head, do I become lucid no, I use a real gun and start killing these crazy f...ers
Ridiculous Moment: Hoe(s) in Heels, at one point one of the Hoes is promoting her book 'my special' a front-and-center reference
Awesome Place: Super Garden, man this garden seemed to grow everything (probably some things that don't even exist) and very efficiently all ready to pick
Great Idea: Thunder-Hawk Buffet, the buffet had a tour train that rode right between the two side of the buffet bar, awesome, in the real world could be used to stock the things
Best Moment: Hot Blond Leader Babes, from the gang that is all big guys except one, steps forwards a hot babe walking into the other mixed gender gang, and saying in slo-mo to an even hotter Blond 'Soooo Yoorrre Thheee Leaderrrr?' to which she responds by giving her name as 'Bikini'

----------


## Venryx

> Day 14, 15 26th 8pm - 28th 8pm
> 
> Day 14 26th - 27th
> 
> +2 WBTB
> 
> +6 Non Lucid Dreams
> 
> 1:00a Kids / Priorities
> ...



Wow, you've got good recall cooleymd!

How do you do the recording? On a piece of paper during the night whenever you awake, or all at once in the morning? And do you just write keywords like those shown above, or do you write more detail and just summarize here?

----------


## Saizaphod

Quiet ending on my part  ::yawnorama::  Had a non-lucid though where I was sailing the seas on a "2012"-movie type giant ship. 

*Night 16*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*Dream theme:* 5 Points

*Grand Total: 265,5 + 9 = 274,5 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

> Wow, you've got good recall cooleymd!
> 
> How do you do the recording? On a piece of paper during the night whenever you awake, or all at once in the morning? And do you just write keywords like those shown above, or do you write more detail and just summarize here?



Normally I would type with my eyes closed in bed after each awakening, but currently only this computer in another room works, so I was forced to write with pen and flashlight on a piece of cardboard with paper clipped to it.

Its all about waking up, I never claimed more than one dream per awakening this contest
(even in double lucid where I was lucid twice, tho that was clearly one dream), and I only woke to alarm a few times and thats because I set it for 8pm so dreams didn't bleed across the day lines  :smiley: 
tho I think I woke at one of my work alarms too (5:00am - 5:10am generally)
(also I suppose I woke 3 times to alarm when doing the reset of sleep disruption on day 14 at 1,2,&3 am, would have been more but I never got to sleep or reached dreams for the many other alarms that night)

update so far this last morning 6NLD + wbtb, I'll be up for a while but hopefully a few more in the next 12 hours left me

----------


## oneironautics

night 16
dreams 3


comp total 60
dj total 9=3 
GRAND TOTAL 63

GOOD GAME Y'ALL  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## GenghisKhan

Finally another good score !

*Night 16 - LINK TO DJ*

1x ND +1pt
1x ND fragm +1/2pt
2x WILD +15pt

Stabilization +1pt
Interact with DC +2pt
Fly +5pt
Telekinesis +5pt (guy) Superseded by Advanced task below. - spellbee2
Gain invulnerability +5pt (projectile shield)
Basic summoning +5pt (money)
Object changing +5pt (clothes) Superseded by Advanced task below. - spellbee2
DC manipulation / mind control +5pt
Other power: body corrosion +5pt

Element manipulation +10pt (fire)
Mass telekinesis +10pt
Advanced object / DC changing +10pt (meat -> cows)

Personal goal: Wind power +15 (NEW)

Tot +99.5pt +89.5pt

----------


## Raipat

final night 28.1. -> 29.1.

WBTB
2 NLD

Congratulations to all winners! (we all won in this nice competition  ::D:  )

----------


## Sensei

Forgot to post earlier today. 
4 dreams or so = 4 points
Wbtb = 2 points

Kind of took the Last couple days off. Excited for tonight tho.  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

Time to find out my final score!

Night #11 to Night #16

12 non-lucids: 12 points

6 WBTB: 12 points

Night 11-16 total: 24 points

Comp total: 123 points

Not my best score but at least it is a nice number. ::D:

----------


## DannyCool

*Night 15 & 16*

Two NLD = 2 points

One Fragment = 1/2 point

*Grand Total = 46 points

Thank you to SB and all those who participated to make this happen. These comps are really helping.*

----------


## Nebulus

night 14 = 2 NLD + WBTB = 4pts

night 14 - just another nightmare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

comp total = 88.5 + 4 = 92.5pts i obviously cant add as spreadsheet is different i got some more pts somewhere

thx spellbee as always!

----------


## Cookino

*Night 16:*
WBTB: 2 points
1 Dream:3 points
*Competition total: 78.5*

Well, so I guess that's it... I did a longer wbtb than usual, this one took 15 minutes. Took some time to fall asleep. I had a weird dream where a meteor was gonna crash on earth and its presence was causing weird and evil things to happen. Me and my family where all hiding out in our apartment. There was a part of the dream where I maybe got lucid for a very short while and started floating around but got distracted by the dream and lost lucidity, for the rest of the dream I had flying and TK powers. I'm not sure about this tough, so I won't be counting it as a lucid.

Anyway thanks for hosting another competition spellbee, I appreciate all the hard work that goes into organizing everything. I wanna apologize for my team for my performance but I kinda hit a dryspell in the middle of the competition, wish I could have helped out more. I'm gonna begin experimenting with 15 minutes wbtbs and then maybe longer, see if I break out of this darn dryspell.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 16*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
4 Non-lucids - 4 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 6.5 points*
*
Final Competition Total: 131 points*

Thanks to Spellbee for this awesome competition!

----------


## dolphin

4 nlds- 4 points

competition total-393 points

Thanks for the competition Spellbee!

----------


## Elaol

4 dreams - 4 points

----------


## Eveningsky

1 full non-lucid: *1 point*
I probably dropped off the beginner's leaderboard D: But! This was still really awesome for my first competition. I am definitely doing this again. 

link

----------


## Snehk

*Nights 15 and 16*

Recalled two non lucid dreams: 2 points
Recalled fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB attempt: 2 points

*Final total: 17.5 points*

[28/29-01-2017: 15th &amp; 16th competition night] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Venryx

Dream entry: 2017-01-15 12:30 -- Dark sky and cloud dream powers, crossing river, fighting courier - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9738

*Lucid #1*
WBTB = 2
DILD = 10
Interact with DC = 2 (using wooden bar and fire-sparking on dc outside building)
Use hands to cause fire = 10 (/5) (not sure whether counts as element manipulation (that's very vague, btw), or just "other dream control")

*Lucid #2*
1 NLD = 1 (living in a megastructure with everyone else; contains river mentioned below)
Dream theme = 5 (falling in river briefly while crossing over on stones and wooden platforms)
DILD = 5
Interact with DC = 2 (engaging in combat of sorts with dc)
DC manipulation/mind-control [/unspecified dream control] = 5 (mentally nudging dc in direction of peace, while also talking to the dc, since he had a sharp-looking knife in his hand)

Session total: 24? + 18 = 42
Competition total: 579 + 42 = 621

==========

I did it!  ::D: 

Though the dream this time wasn't that great, I managed to get a lucid every single night (2 full weeks) of the competition! This is something I've dreamt of being able to do for so long, and accomplishing it now makes me much more optimistic, and able to shift now into "phase 2" of my lucid dreaming training -- getting better at stabilizing, staying calm, remembering dream goals every time, etc.

I don't yet know how much of this induction rate increase is from:
1) The investment of time and focus over the last few weeks.
2) The use of an experimental, text-to-speech induction "technique" I've been trying. (see here)
3) The excitement and team nature of this competition.

But I know that the three combined, at least, have done wonders for me! This is someone who averaged about one lucid per week, suddenly getting about 1.4 per night -- this is very new, and I'm still very much adjusting to it.

Hopefully this will continue post-comp!

Anyway, thanks so much for putting this together Spellbee. It's been very enjoyable and beneficial.

----------


## spellbee2

But alas, even a nap on the final day of the competition was not enough to get poor spellbee lucid again...  :Sad: 

Night 16
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 16 Total - 5 pts
DJ Comments (total) - 6 -  2 pts
Competition Grand Total - 176.5 pts


*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
All scoring posts and DJ comments must be posted by Wednesday, February 1, at 11:59pm Eastern Time. I'll post the results some time on Thursday, hopefully. 
*---------------------------------*

----------


## NyxCC

Thank you for hosting this comp Spellbee! 

It was fun playing and great to see so many people participate!  :smiley: 

Final update Night 16

1 nld about lucid dreaming and 1 frag = 1.5 points
Comp total: 187 points
Comments (#): 6

----------


## Azaleaj

WBTB...2
One dream...1
165 total

----------


## cooleymd

Last Day
Day 16 28th - 29th

+2 WBTB

+.5 Fragment (5:15p)

+8 Non Lucid Dreams

2:25a New Baby / Sister's Car / Bad News
3:35a Protest / Info Wars
5:00a Two Partners / Search & Investigation / Clues under Coffin / Microscope Slide / Escalator / Milk / Crazy Girl 
5:30a Report Due / Someone Tries to Take Materials / Coworker Digital Chess Game 
6:00a Research Report on Computer/ Flashing - Reboot / Game Install / Levels 5 Realms / I Don't Speak Swahili / Hospital Lab Compound / Need Snack / In Car Driven to Garage / Now Outside Building 
6:40a Getting out of SUV / Many People / Apartment in the East / Lights Don't Work / Holes in Walls
2:40p [Theme Dream]
4:10p Placard Corral / Many Animals Gates Open / Close Gates / Bulldozer / Person Trapped

+5 Theme Dream 'bodies of water' 6:35pm (Irrigation Experimentation) 

*Spoiler* for _TD--Irrigation Experimentation_: 



 Pre-theme Theme
Don't remember much pre theme  I am at a River that has Irrigation channels off of it.  One of them Isn't working.  I begin hooking up various plastic connectors and hose to lay water to the channel.  Some girl walks by and says that isn't right and points to the overhead pipes made of metal.  I tell her the county is worth 13 trillion, I'm not I use plastic.  I notice two relative nearby (one Not Alive), I begin using a device that is some sort of weather alteration and monitoring device.  It looked like an Erlenmeyer Flask but with a side vent as well as the top, inside of it were 4 ice cubes one of them seeming grape flavored (I wanted to eat it but didn't want to mess up the experiment/device) the cubes were dancing around like popcorn in a spin popper.  This indicated seeding activity in the clouds and was causing or indicating increased rain fall. I began to survey down stream in the non-functional irrigation canal, I found the high point and the place where the flow could widen if water were sent there and began laying the hose  I woke up  
estimated theme time approximately 2-3 min



Night Total 15.5
Contest Final Score 299


Stupidest Lucid Miss:  Hmm these lights don't seem to work

----------


## Venryx

Got a bonus lucid during a final-day nap!

Two, actually; with the second split in two by a false awakening. (though the first two dream-segments I barely remember... false-awakenings can really mess with my memory)

Dream entry: 2017-01-29 19:13 -- Shifting back in-dream, flying over city, hand focusing, flying over city in sto - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Lucid #1*
DILD = 5

*Lucid #2*
DILD = 5
1 chaining = 2
RC = 1 (when I realized I had entered a second lucid without knowing it)
Fly = 5 (two times; one out my window over city, one out our front door over city)
Basic summon = 5 (in unshared part at end)
Interact with DC = 2 (same)

Session total: 25
Competition total: 621? + 25 = 646

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 15*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
Remember 5 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check - 1 point
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points

*Spoiler* for _short lucid_: 



i am in a building and want to reach my apartment? i go up the stairs. it seems i cant go higher but i know my apartment ist higher so i search for a way and after going left i have to do a small leap over a cleft and there i can move a floor higher. i enter my apartment. everything is decayed and rancid. i go into "my room" and see only a mattress leaning against the wall. the wallpaper is rotten and brown. i put down a can i carry around. i go to the window put the curtains aside and look outside. i get the thought "do i want to start my lucid now or what" i "decide" to take it serious and get lucid. i do a nosepinch and let myself phase and fall out of the building. i land on the ground unharmed and look around. i am on a mowed meadow like a garden. i see a street behind a fence where cars are riding. i think of making a car float as a second three step task. but i decide against or cant do it. a girl approaches me and i shortly try to make her float too but for some reason make people float is more difficult than cars for me  ::D:  she says something to me and i think the dream destabilizes and i awake shortly but DEILD back in. i find myself in a shower already lucid. i see some shampoo and shower gels and try to make them float all at once but again i have no success. i question why i suddenly have such a problem with telekinesis? i dont know what to do so i leave the tub and think about my 3rd three step task. stop time. "maybe time already stopped? cant tell nothing is moving..." i go down some stairs and then i cant remember anymore....  :Sad: 




*Night 16*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
WBTB - 2 points

*Nights Total - 40 points*


*Competition Total FINAL - 407 points*



*Thanks Spellbee* for hosting this comp. i really like the small changes and improvements you made with your spreadsheet and the comp. itself.  

And i really feel sorry for my team. I really could have done better and my performance was poor but i had a problem to motivate myself properly. Normally i would have the comp. all day in my head thinking about awesome ways to make some big points and reading others DJ entrys. this time in best case i manage to do this 5min before bed and hopefully remember to focus during wakenings... Hopefully i will be more dedicated and committed for the next competition. *I hope the next competition will be AFTER 17th May.* because i´m going to india for three month soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Elaol

Weeeeeeee, today I will get a lot of points  ::D: 

2 NL dreams - 2 Points


*Spoiler* for _First DILD of the Night - 10 points_: 



I was in my apartment. I realized I was dreaming. In my room there is a closet. I wanted to use it as a portal. The close adjusted to my size, I could easily fit in. I searched and searched, but couldn't find the portal. I went into my room. Suddenly, I was floating (this happens before I wake up) I stabilized by focusing on the gravity. There was a little girl here. I started talking to her. Then I had False awakening



Stabilization - 1 point


*Spoiler* for _First WILD of the Night - 10 points_: 



*This is sex dream, so I will keep it short on details. It started by following HH, I was watching pictures form and then I was there. I was in a room with one boy. I wanted to look after his mother, because I wanted to have sex. I went through the door and found myself in a locker room in my gym. The dream started to fade, so I stabilized by focusing on gravity. There she was. We started making out (and something more). Then another woman appeared. I don't like her. She tried to separate us. I pushed her and summoned black hole to make her disappear. She fell in it and the black hole has disappeared. The rest is very private.



Stabilization-1 point
Interact with DC - 2 points
Advanced banishing - 5 points

Total today: 31

----------


## Sivason

nothing new to report. Had 2 DILDs one each night the last 2 days of the comp. No real points though. Good game every one.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...o-games-79959/

----------


## tblanco

wbtb 2pts
2 dreams NLD 2 points

----------


## AndresLD

2 Non-LDs: 2 points

*Competition Final Score: 115 points*

Well, compared to the 450something points I scored on the last comp, this one was quite disappointing. Obviously there is a lot I need to work on and hopefully, by the time the next comp comes around, I will be back to at least 2 LDs/week.
Good game everyone!

----------


## Silentium

No luck on the final nights of the competition, unfortunately. Better luck next time I suppose.  :smiley: 

*Night 12-16*

- 5 Non-lucids: 5 points
- 4 NL fragments: 2 points
- 4 WBTB: 8 points

Total: 15 points

----------


## spellbee2

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
The competition scoresheet is officially up-to-date. Be sure to look over your scores and compare them with your posts. PM me with any discrepancies by Wednesday, February 1st.
*---------------------------------*

----------


## Nazrax

Night 14:
1 NLD: 1 point
1 Fragment: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 4 points

Night 15:
2 Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 3 points

Night 16:
5 NLDs: 5 points
1 Fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 7.5 points

Competition total: 91.5 points

----------


## huga

night 13: 3 nld + wbtb = 5 pt
night 14: 2 nld + 2 fragments +wbtb = 5 pt
night 15: 5 fragments = 2.5 pt
night 16: 2 nld + 1 fragment + wbtb = 4.5 pt

----------


## cooleymd

How about in the next competition more levels (leagues) for instance:

Continuium.jpg

and then allow the lowest levels to claim like the new super basic points for BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner.)
1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look behind you.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away



the themes was a good idea to give beginners a chance even if they only trigger 1/mo or less

allow multiple themes for the lowest leagues

so like 
for journeyman level  only theme = Buffet

for aprentice above theme += Theme Park / Ride

for initiate above theme += Candy

for novice above theme += Monster   and can claim two themes at once (examples: Candy Monter, or A Candy Buffet, or just a dream with two themes in it)

----------


## StaySharp

Gee, I'm late again, but here is my final update:

Points so far: 19,5

Full dreams: 2 - 2 Points
Fragments: 2 - 1 Points
(That was not much for all those days...)

But then I also had 1 lucid dream: Tornado Steel Building - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
First DILD: 10 Points
Interact with DC: 2 Points
Fly: 5 points
Banishing: 10 points
Partial transformation: 5 points

So... I missed both my personal goals and the 3 ST barely... Next time.

Competition total: 54,5

----------


## Sensei

Thanks for running the comp spellbee probably my last at least for a long time. Was really fun.  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

*Final Results*

Intermediate:
*1st - Venryx +100 pts
2nd - naturespirit +60 pts
3rd - cooleymd +30 pts*

Beginner:
*1st - KingCobra +100 pts
2nd - Elaol +60 pts
3rd - lunagoddess +30 pts*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Mars - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
sivason - 394
dolphin - 390

*Intermediate*
Venryx - 646
Saizaphod - 274.5
Jacob46719 - 150.5
Nazrax - 90.5
Queen Zukin - 50.5

*Beginner*
Nebulus - 98.5
miserymeat - 70.5
Eveningsky - 59.5
DannyCool - 46
Yukita - 26
Zoob - 15.5
ViIe - 12
Shabby - 9

*Handicap* - 31.9
*Tier Bonus* - 100
*Total - 2364.9*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Moon - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
GenghisKhan - 958.5
Him - 385

*Intermediate*
naturespirit - 416.5
spellbee2 - 176.5
Azaleaj - 161
ExothermReacton - 124
Raipat - 115.5

*Beginner*
KingCobra - 131
Elaol - 114.5
lunagoddess - 99.5
tblanco - 78.5
StaySharp - 54.5
Mismagius - 21.5
Snehk - 17.5
Raed3700 - 2

*Handicap* - 39.6
*Tier Bonus* - 250
*Total - 3145.6*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Earth - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
Sensei - 736
RelaxAndDream - 407

*Intermediate*
cooleymd - 299
NyxCC - 189
AndresLD - 115
Cookino - 78.5
OccipitalRed - 52

*Beginner*
Silentium - 93.5
huga - 74
oneironautics - 63
NickSeagull - 49
atramentis - 47.5
Exsolutus - 26.5
LeaoLouro - 3

*Handicap* - 61.9
*Tier Bonus* - 30
*Total - 2324.4*


And now, the moment you've all been waiting for... The final winner of the competition is...

*Team Moon*!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

GenghisKhan took the points, then ran away without being caught. I'm gonna do the same thing a year from now.

----------


## Saizaphod

Thanks for hosting spellbee! Until next time  ::flyaway::

----------


## GenghisKhan

Uuuuh, neat !
I've been away from LDing and forums because this Challenge has proved more exhausting than I anticipated
But this post means hopefully I am picking up pace again...

Happy lucids !

EDIT: Thanks SpellBee for organizing this !

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Will there be a spring competition this year?

----------


## Saizaphod

Bump.

Comp! Comp! Comp!

----------


## spellbee2

Oh man, hard to believe it's already time for another comp...

I've been crazy busy the past few weeks, plus I was sick all this last week. So I'm not gonna lie to you guys, the thought of running a competition right now seems... daunting. But I know May will be overrun with finals for everyone, so it's now or never not for quite a while. I'll try my best to get a signup thread up by the end of the week.

----------

